# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Философия >  Вопросы по двайте Мадхавачарьи

## Дмитрий Межуев

Наша сампрадая называется Брахма-мадхва-гаудия-сампрадая. Однако возникают очень непростые вопросы:
1. Мадхавачарья считает Лакшми дживой, гаудия вайшнавы Шримати Радхарани - Хладини Шакти?
2. Учение Мадхавачарьи дуализм(двайта), а наш принцип ачинтья-бхеда-абхеда-татва ближе к монизму шуддха адвайты Валабхачарьи?
3. Мадхавачарья поклоняется Господу в духе Вайкунтхи, в то время как Махапрабху отвергал даже поклонение Рамачандре?

----------


## Юрий Анатольевич

1. По-моему, в двайте просто особо напирают на такой момент, что Лакшми подотчётна воле/предана Нараяне. А гаудии - на то, что это одна Атма. Есть цитаты, подтверждающие и то, и то. 
К слову, похожее расхождение в Шри-сампрадае: часть считает Лакшми одного уровня с Нараяной; часть считает дживой (атрибутом точнее, но в любом случае она уже уровнем ниже). 

2. Ну, к двайтаадвайте Нимбарки ж? У нимбарковцев не только философия наиболее похожа, но и раса. 

3. Про Рамачандру - учитывайте, что Махапрабху был в настроении гопи.

----------


## Дмитрий Межуев

Меньше всего вопросов как раз по поводу дуализма и Вайкунтхи, я расцениваю это как метафору, указуя в небеса Мадхава указует на Вриндаван. А вот с Лакшми... Чёт вырисовывается какой то компромис, что Хладини шакти это према, а первейшая из гопи - джива. Это дупущения, гипотезы, теории, я ничего не утверждаю модераторы и старшие преданные.

----------


## Вишишта даса

Чтобы обсуждать ваши вопросы нужны цитаты. Начнём с того, где конкретно Мадхва говорит, что Лакшми - джива? На что он в свою очередь ссылается?

----------


## Дмитрий Межуев

Не могу привести сейчас цитаты, да и не собираюсь переворачивать горы литературы, это общеизвестный факт из школьных учебников. Удивляет другое, то что истина существует лишь дискурсивно, лишь как тексты, слова, буквы, а опыта ни у кого нет?

----------


## Вишишта даса

Общеизвестный факт мне неизвестен, хотя я переворотил уже достаточно литературы из Мадхва сампраайи. Возможно я был невнимателен, поэтому и прошу привести ссылки. Без них ваш вопрос не имеет смысла - это просто ваше допущение, которое не обязательно верно.




> Удивляет другое, то что истина существует лишь дискурсивно, лишь как тексты, слова, буквы, а опыта ни у кого нет?


Опыта чего?

----------


## Дмитрий Межуев

Сейчас погуглю, не обещаю, что это будет качественный материал. Опыта чего? Духовного опыта. Понятно, что не принято открыто говорить об этом, принято ханить тайну о своих реализациях, но философия бессмысленна без практикии, это и есть сукшума тарка - сухая логика, умствования, спекуляции, софистика, демагогия, резонёрство. Мне мой опыт в купе с анализом этой проблемы в контексте сопоставления Мадхавы и Чайтаньи подсказывает, что Хладини Шакти это Радха-према, а сама Радхарани джива. Модератор! Это дискуссия, это гипотезы, а не утверждения каких то "истин".

http://samopoznanie.ru/schools/dvayta/
http://paripoornasanathana.org/ta/node/46

Это первое, что попалось. Сведения свои я почерпнул из классических исследований индийской философии Радхакришнана и Дасгупты.

----------


## Дмитрий Межуев

Сейчас попробую более фундаментально погуглить

----------


## Дмитрий Межуев

С. Радхакришнан "Индийская философия" Т.2 :"Сознательные души делятся на три рода: 1) те, которые вечно свободны (питья), как Лакшми;" http://psylib.org.ua/books/radha02/index.htm

----------


## Дмитрий Межуев

Да, я просмотрел Дасгупту, прямых высказываний такого порядка не нашёл, разве что вот это:"As sense-organ, it is both eternal and noneternal; it is eternal in God, Lakhmi, Brahma and all other souls, as their own essence (svarulpa-bhultam) or self."(A History of Indian Philosophy by Surendranath Dasgupta, Vol.4, p.157)http://archive.org/details/AHistoryO...gupta-5Volumes

----------


## Дмитрий Межуев

С. Радхакришнан "Индийская философия" Т.2,Мадхва, Души:"Сознательные души делятся на три рода: 1) те, которые вечно свободны (питья), как Лакшми; 2) те, которые освобождают себя от сансары (мукта), дэвы и люди, риши и предки и 3) связанные (баддха)".http://psylib.org.ua/books/radha02/txt16.htm#6

Более фундаментальные источники попозже, это требует времени.

----------


## Руслан Бенецкий

> Не могу привести сейчас цитаты, да и не собираюсь переворачивать горы литературы, это общеизвестный факт из школьных учебников. Удивляет другое, то что истина существует лишь дискурсивно, лишь как тексты, слова, буквы, а опыта ни у кого нет?


гаудия вайшнавы следуют духовному учению Господа Шри Чайтаньи и наставлениям Ачарьи уттама вайшнава парамахамсы Шрилы Прабхупады и их духовному опыту.
Шрила Прабхупада в одном из комментариев говорил что джива не может стать Кришной, Баларамой, Радхой или Лалитой..., а джива достигшая совершенства в бхакти йоге может стать возлюбленной слугой в одной из пяти вечных рас и быть в духовном теле в одной из групп Радхи, Лалиты или Баларамы и т.п.

в ЧЧ о Радхе говорится:

ТЕКСТ 96

радха — пурна-шакти, кришна — пурна-шактиман
дуи васту бхеда наи, шастра-парамана

радха — Шримати Радхарани; пурна-шакти — полная энергия; кришна — Господь Кришна; пурна-шактиман — полный владыка энергии; дуи — двух; васту — вещей; бхеда — различия; наи — нет; шастра-парамана — свидетельство богооткровенных писаний.

Шри Радха — это абсолютная энергия, а Господь Кришна — владыка этой энергии. Они неотличны друг от друга, о чем свидетельствуют богооткровенные писания.

ТЕКСТ 97

мригамада, тара гандха — йаичхе авиччхеда
агни, джвалате — йаичхе кабху нахи бхеда

мригамада — мускус; тара — его; гандха — запах; йаичхе — как; авиччхеда — неотделимы; агни — в огне; джвалате — в жару; йаичхе — как; кабху — какого-либо; нахи — нет; бхеда — отличия.

Поистине, Они едины и неотделимы друг от друга, как запах неотделим от мускуса или жар — от огня.

ТЕКСТ 98

радха-кришна аичхе сада эка-и сварупа
лила-раса асвадите дхаре дуи-рупа

радха-кришна — Радха и Кришна; аичхе — таким образом; сада — всегда; эка-и — одна; сва-рупа — сущность; лила-раса — расы развлечений; асвадите — вкусить; дхаре — являют; дуи-рупа — две формы.

Однако, хотя Радха и Господь Кришна суть одно целое, Они предстают в двух обликах, чтобы наслаждаться расами Своих игр.

ТЕКСТЫ 99 - 100

према-бхакти шикхаите апане аватари
радха-бхава-канти дуи ангикара кари'

шри-кришна-чаитанйа-рупе каила аватара
эи та' панчама шлокера артха парачара

према-бхакти — преданное служение в любви к Богу; шикхаите — преподать; апане — Сам; аватари — низойдя; радха-бхава — умонастроение Шримати Радхарани; канти — и сияние; дуи — два; ангикара кари' — приняв; шри-кришна-чаитанйа — Господа Чайтаньи Махапрабху; рупе — в образе; каила аватара — низошли; эи — это; та' — несомненно; панчама — пятого; шлокера — стиха; артха — значения; парачара — оглашение.

Чтобы распространить према-бхакти [преданное служение в любви к Богу], Кришна перенял настроение и цвет тела Шри Радхи и нисшел на землю в облике Шри Чайтаньи Махапрабху. Таково значение пятого стиха.
http://krishna.ru/books/prabhupada-b...ahaprabhu.html

поизучайте Шримад-Бхагаватам и Чайтанья-чаритамриту в переводе Шрилы Прабхупады там он все вопросы проясняет...

----------


## Юрий Анатольевич

комм. Баладевы Видьябхушаны (который раньше был таттвавади) к Таттва-сандарбхе 28. (перевод в составе "Брахман и вайшнав" Бхактисиддханты Сарасвати): 
Шри Видьябхушана нашёл, что следующие [аспекты] учения Мадхвачарьи неприемлемы для Гаудия-вайшнавов: именно вайшнавы-брахманы пригодны к мокше, главные преданные - полубоги, Господь Брахма получает саюджья-мукти, и Лакшмидеви принадлежит к дживам (lakSmyA jIva-koTitvam). Всё же, Мадхавендра Пури и многие другие бенгальцы стали последователями премабхакти-линии Мадхвачарьи. 

Из последнего предложения видно, что было для преданных главным.

----------


## Дмитрий Межуев

Как и обещал, более серьёзные цитаты. "Мадхавачарья учитель мира" Гададхара Пандит Дас( книга изданная в ISKCON),"Шри Мадхава как сын и посланник Господа"(тоесть гаудивайшнавские интерпретации учения Мадхавачарьи)Глва 5 "Философское наследие МАдхавачарьи" с.379



Это первая попавшаяся мне цитата, если копать глубже, то их будет видимо больше, на этом я видимо прекращу копатся в книгах, очень трудоёмкое и забирающее много времени занятие.

Итак, с точки зрения Мадхавачарьи Лакшми, как и боги джива.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Красиво, и не скажешь, что тему зафлудили, ай молодцы. Для тех, кто намерен всерьёз обсуждать поставленную проблему дублирую ссылки:


А в учении Мадхвачарьи есть вообще описание внутренней энергии, отличной от энергии джив?

----------


## Дмитрий Межуев

Да он дуалист, дживы впринципе вообще не имеют самостоятельного бытия, отражения Нараяны, Ачарья приводит метафору отражения солнечного света в радуге, подчёркивая тем нетождественность отражения оригиналу. Лакшми, боги - дживы. В то же время Лакшми пракрити. Да чёрт его знает, если б я знал, то не спрашивал бы.

----------


## Рада

Может быть для кого-то мои комментариии флуд.
 Я не надеялась уведеть понимание у всех комментаторов и у даже у всех вайшнавов.
 Я писала их в надежде, что на происходящее обратит внимание Истинный Преданный в с Реальным Сознанием Кришны.
  Имеющий ухо, да услышит.
 Имеющий глаз , да увидит.
 Имеющий Сознание Кришны да осознает истинное положение происходящего.

----------


## Ishtadeva Das

спасибо, что подняли эту тему! что касается Мадхавы-Гаудия сампрадаий (ее единства и расхождений), то тут все, порой гораздо серьезней (заданной темы!. есть некоторые моменты, с которыми я сталкивался и  хотел бы поделится, возможно это как-то поможет и прояснит ситуацию!

1. Шри Чайтанья, а также его ученики и последователи, считали себя преемниками религиозно-философской школы двайта – одного из теистических направлений веданты, основанного в XIII в. Мадхвой (Мадхвачарьей). СООТВЕТСТВУЯ В ЦЕЛОМ учению Мадхвы, их учение имело ряд СУЩЕСТВЕННЫХ ОСОБЕННОСТЕЙ, что впоследствии позволило последователям Чайтаньи, СОХРАНИВ ПРЕЕМСТВЕННОСТЬ И СВЯЗЬ С ТРАДИЦИЕЙ, ВЫДЕЛИТЬСЯ В ОТДЕЛЬНУЮ ШКОЛУ, с собственным истолкованием т.н. прастхана-траи – «тройной основы» веданты – Упанишад, «Бхагавад-гиты» и «Веданта-сутры». Формирование религиозно-философской доктрины, получившей название ГАУДИЯ-ВАЙШНАВА-ВАДА – «бенгальский вайшнавизм», начатое в XVI в. учениками Чайтаньи – Рупой Госвами, Санатаной Госвами и Дживой Госвами, было завершено в начале XVIII в. крупнейшим вайшнавским теологом Баладевой Видьябхушаной, который составил на основе учения Чайтаньи обстоятельный комментарий к «Веданта-сутрам», в результате чего ШКОЛА БЫЛА ОКОНЧАТЕЛЬНО ПРИЗНАНА последователями других направлений теистической веданты.
( Научная система ценностей в бенгальском вайшнавизме, С.В.Ватман)

2. Некоторые различия в сиддханте Шри Мадхвы и Гоудий

Гоудия-Вайшнавы являются Ветвью Шри Мадхва-сампрадаи, но существуют некоторые различия между этими духовно-философскими школами. Шри Баладев Видхйабхушан в первой половине своей жизни был близко связан с Мадхва-Сампрадайей и впоследствии принял прибежище в Гоудия-Сампрадайе, став учеником выдающегося Ачарйи Гоудий – Шри Вишванатха Чакраварти Тхакура.



Согласно Мадхве, Имя «Хари», прежде всего, означает Найака, «герой», то есть «Герой Вайкунтха Дхамы», Шри Нарайана (на которого с восхищением обращены взоры всех Его Слуг на Вайкунтхе), но согласно Баладеву Видьябхушану Имя «Хари» прежде всего относится к Враджендра-нандане Шри Кришне.

Согласно Мадхве, дживы всегда отделены от Вишну (бхеда), но согласно Баладеву Видьябхушану дживы всегда отделены от Вишну и одновременно едины с Ним – бхедабхеда. Эта бхедабхеда (одновременно отделённость от Бога и единство с Ним) – непостижима (ачинтйа). Таким образом, Сиддханта Махапрабху, Баладева Видьябхушана и Гоудий –  Ачинтйа-бхедабхеда-Таттва.

Согласно Мадхве, мокша (освобождение) – это достижение Стоп Вишну (Вишнупада-падма); но согласно Баладеву Видьябхушану высшей мокшей, пятой (и главной) целью человеческой жизни (панчама-пурушартха) является Кришна-Према.

Согласно Мадхве, Преданность приносит дживе мокшу (освобождение), но согласно Баладеву Видьябхушану Преданность в следовании трансцендентному, прекрасному и высшему Поклонению (Рамйа-упасана), которое совершают Господу Шри Враджа-Гопи, приносит Прему, что и есть истинная мокша. [Это достаточно тонкое различие,  которому требуются дополнительные объяснения.]
Мадхва признавал в качестве праманы (доказательства, свидетельства) следующее: пратйакша (непосредственное восприятие), анумана (предположение или логику) и Шабда (Божественный Звук Вед), но согласно Баладеву Видьябхушану единственной настоящей праманой является только Шабда, то есть Веды (Шрути) и «Бхагавата-Пурана», которая равноценна Ведам и неотлична от Вед (тат сварупа).

Согласно Мадхве и его последователям, Враджа-Гопи, которые участвовали в бхаума-Лиле (земных Играх) Шри Кришны, являются апсарами с райских планет этого материального мира, но согласно Шри Баладеву Видьябхушану, Махапрабху и Гоудия-Вайшнава-Ачарьям, пришедшие из Голока-Вриндавана Враджа-Гопи – это высочайшие Спутники Господа, которые вечно участвуют в Его Лиле в духовном мире за пределами материального мира.

Согласно Мадхве, Шри Брахма не мог оказаться в заблуждении, но Махапрабху, Баладев Видьябхушан и другие Гоудия-Ачарьи признавали такую возможность, когда любой, независимо от его положения и могущества, по воле Самого Бхагавана может оказаться в иллюзии. В отличие от Мадхвачарьи, в Гоудия-сампрадае не отказывались от тех частей «Бхагаватам», где описаны такие истории.

----------


## Ishtadeva Das

Последователи Шри Чайтаньи Махапрабху считают, что Шри Гоудия-Вайшнава-сампрадая* является частью Брахма-Мадхва-сампрадаи и существует на основе принципа Шри Гуру-Парампары. [*Сампрадая – духовно-философская преемственность.] Об этом говорили все выдающиеся Гоудия-Вайшнава-Ачарьи, такие, как Шрила Гопал Бхатта Госвами, Шри Кавикарнапур и Ачарья Гоудия-Веданты Шрила Баладев Видьябхушан. Таким образом, Гоудии считают себя Ветвью Шри Мадхва-сампрадаи. Вайшнава-Ачарьи, такие как Шрила Джива Госвами, Шри Кришнадас Кавирадж Госвами, Шрила Вишванатх Чакраварти Тхакур, Шрила Бхактивинод Тхакур и Джагад-Гуру Шрила Бхактисиддханта Сарасвати Прабхупад придерживались такого же мнения. Однако сейчас появилось мнение о том, что Гоудия-Вайшнава-сампрадая является самостоятельной сампрадаей, основанной Шри Чайтаньей Махапрабху.



С.В. и А.В., выступившие против своего Гурудева Шрилы Прабхупады Бхактисиддханты Сарасвати Тхакура [после его Ухода], а также их сторонники, попытались доказать, что сампрадая Шримана Махапрабху не является частью Шри Брахма-Мадхва-сампрадаи и принадлежит к сампрадае имперсоналистов адвайта-вади (кеваладвайта-вади). Сначала С. В. в своей книге «Ачарья Шри Мадхва» согласился с тем, что сампрадая Махапрабху является Ветвью Шри Мадхва-сампрадаи, но впоследствии он отказался от своего утверждения. В своей следующей книге «Ачинтья-бхедабхед» он предпринял безуспешную попытку доказать, что Шри Гоудия-сампрадая является независимой сампрадаей, и привел аргументы в пользу этого утверждения.



Шри Шримад Бхакти Прагйана Кешава Госвами Махарадж, словно лев, повергающий слоноподобных оскорбителей, написал статью «Ачинтья-бхедабхед», где на основе священных Писаний опроверг аргументы, приведённые в книге С.В. Эта статья была опубликована в нескольких номерах «Шри Гоудия-патрики» на бенгали. Вот некоторые из представленных оппонентами аргументов и их опровержение. Наиболее известные два аргумента С. В. идут первыми, а затем все остальные.



Аргумент 1: «Согласно «Шри Чайтанья-Чаритамрите» и «Шри Чайтанья-чандродая-натаке» Шри Чайтаньядев получил санньяса-вешу у кеваладвайта-вади санньяси Шри Кешавы Бхарати и называл себя майавади-санньяси. Кроме того, Пракашананда Сарасвати — гуру многих майавади-санньяси в Каши (Бенаресе) — также считал Его майавади-санньяси.

кешава-бхаратир шишйо, тахе туми дхонйо
сампрадайик саннйаси туми, рохо эи грамэ



Сарвабхаума Бхаттачарья придерживался такого же мнения: бхарати-сампрадайа эи хойено мадхйам (Чч, Мадхья, 6.72).



Опровержение: Этот аргумент не имеет под собой никаких оснований по следующим причинам.



Сначала джива осознаёт, что её материальное бытие в круговороте рождения и смерти бессмысленно и приносит ей только страдания, и вместе с тем к ней приходит понимание, что служение лотосным Стопам Бхагавана является для неё самым великим благом. Если ей на самом деле повезёт, она примет дикшу и шикшу у истинного духовного Учителя, который обладает полным знанием Шабда-Брахмы, который осознал Бхагавана и не привязан к удовлетворению чувств. И тогда джива войдёт в область Парамартхи, т.е. осознает свою наивысшую духовную Цель.



Шри Чайтанья Махапрабху в Своей Нара-Лиле (Деяниях, подобных человеческим) отправился в Гайа-Дхаму, чтобы совершить питри-шраддх на благо своего почившего отца. В Гайе Он всецело предался лотосным стопам Шри Ишвары Пурипада, которого можно сравнить с ростком на «Древе желаний» Премы. Корнем этого Древа был Шри Мадхавендра Пури, а Шри Ишвара Пури был его выдающимся учеником.

прабху боле гайа джатра сопфол амар
джатра кханэ декхилам чороно томар

(«Шри Чайтанья Бхагавата», Ади, 17. 50)

сонсаро-сомудро хойтэ уддхарохо морэ
эи ами дэхо соморпилам томарэ
“кришно-падо-подмэр амрита-росо пан
амарэ корао туми” — эи чахи дан
аро динэ нибхритэ ишшаро-пури-стханэ
монтро-дикха чахилен модхуро-вочонэ

(ЧБхаг. Ади, 17. 54-55, 105)

тобэ тано стханэ шикха-гуру нарайон
корилено дошакхаро-монтрэро грохон

(ЧБхаг. Ади 17.107)



Как описывается в «Шри Чайтанья Бхагавате», Шри Нимай Пандит отдал своё Сердце Шри Ишваре Пурипаду. Он молил его о дикша-мантре, чтобы обрести свободу от самсары и достичь Премы, Любви к Шри Кришне. Шри Пурипад с радостью дал ему дикшу-мантру, состоящую из десяти слогов (дашакшара-мантра).



Через некоторое время Шри Нимай Пандит получил в Катве саннйаса-вешу от адвайта-вада саннйаcи Шри Кешавы Бхарати и, божественно обезумев от Премы, сразу отправился во Вриндаван. Он шёл по землям Рархадэша, повторяя шлоку из «Шримад-Бхагаватам»:

этам са астхайа паратма-ништхам
адхйаситам пурватамаир махаршибхих
ахам таришйами дуранта-парам
тамо мукундангхри-нишевайаива



«Служа лотосным Стопам Шри Кришны, я без труда преодолею безбрежный океан невежества. Этому учат великие отречённые Риши древности, утвердившиеся в Преданности Шри Мукунде». (Бхаг.11.23.57)

пробху кохе — садху эи бхикхуро вочон
мукунда сэвоно-врото койло нирдхарон
поратма-ништха-матро веша-дхарон
мукунда-сэвай хой сонсаро-тарон
сэи веша койло, эбе бриндабоно гийа
кришно-нишевоно кори нибхритэ босийа



Приняв санньясу, Махапрабху сказал: «Обет служить Шри Кришне, который дают триданди-бхикшу, является истинным, поскольку они подкрепляют его вешей. Отказавшись от привязанности к материальным объектам чувств, человек принимает вешу, чтобы обрести Паратма-ништху, полную Преданность лотосным Стопам Шри Кришны. Я принял вешу и теперь отправляюсь во Вриндаван служить лотосным Стопам Кришны». (Чч Мадхья, 3.7-9)



В упомянутом стихе выражение паратма-ништха-матра веша-дхарана заслуживает особого внимания. Оно свидетельствует о том, что Махапрабху принял вешу от Шри Кешавы Бхарати только потому, что это было благоприятно для развития Бхагавад-Бхакти. Он никогда не принимал никакие мантры и никакие доктрины адвайта-вады. Напротив, всю Свою жизнь Он опровергал кеваладвайта-ваду и выводы философии майавады. Это очевидно, что Шри Чайтанья Махапрабху признавал своим Гуру только Шри Ишвару Пурипада, поскольку всю свою жизнь Он проповедовал полученное от него Шуддха-Бхакти. Шри Мадхавендра Пурипад и Шри Ишвара Пурипад [по дикше] принадлежат к Мадхва-сампрадае, поэтому Шри Чайтанья Махапрабху и Его последователи, Гоудия-Вайшнавы, также относятся к Мадхва-сампрадае. Более того, Его Спутники, участники Его Лил, — такие как Шри Нитьянанда Прабху, Шри Адвайта Прабху, Шри Пундарик Видьянидхи, Шри Брахмананда Пури и другие, — также являются последователями Шри Мадхва-сампрадаи, поскольку все они находятся в линии Шри Мадхавендры Пури.



Шриман Махапрабху всегда почитал учеников Шри Мадхавендры Пури как своих Гуру, а к ученикам Шри Ишвары Пури относился как к своим духовным братьям. Гуру агйа хй авичаранийа: «Не следует рассуждать о том, правильное ли указание дал Гуру». В соответствии с этим утверждением Махапрабху, по указанию своего Гурудева, принял Шри Говинду в качестве Своего слуги. Этот факт [как и другие] доказывает, что Ишвара Пури был Его Гуру.



Допустим, мы согласны с мнением противоположной стороны (только чтобы представить собственный аргумент), и, допустим, Махапрабху на самом деле является кеваладвайта-вади санньяси. Однако если следовать логике наших оппонентов, Мадхвачарья также является кеваладвайта-вади санньяси, поскольку известно, что он принял санньясу у Ачьюта-Прекши, который был кеваладвайта-вади санньяси. Почему же Шримана Махапрабху невозможно причислить к Мадхва-сампрадае, если оба они приняли санньясу в адвайта-вада-сампрадае Шанкары? Тем более что по традиции и правилам Шанкара-сампрадаи Шри Мадхвачарья принял эка-данду (посох из одной бамбуковой палки, как символ отречения), и Шри Чайтанья Махапрабху последовал его идеальному примеру, приняв эка-данда санньясу от Шри Кешавы Бхарати, санньяси Шанкара-сампрадаи. Таким образом, становится ясно, что Гоудия-Вайшнавы относятся к преемственности Шри Мадхвы Ачарйи.

----------


## Ishtadeva Das

Аргумент 2: «Гоудия-Вайшнава-Ачарья Шри Джива Госвами в своих книгах, таких как «Таттва-сандарбха» или «Сарва-самвадини», не упоминает о связи Гоудия-сампрадаи и Мадхва-сампрадаи. Эту идею привнёс Шри Баладев Видьябхушан, который сначала получил посвящение в Мадхва-сампрадае, а впоследствии принял Учение Гоудия-сампрадаи. Но поскольку у него сохранилась естественная склонность к Мадхва-сампрадае, он упомянул о ней в своём комментарии к «Таттва-сандарбхе» Дживы Госвами. Таким образом, он был необъективен в этом вопросе. В своей «Прамея-ратнавали» он описал Гуру-Парампару, включив Шри Чайтанью Махапрабху и Его сампрадаю в Шри Мадхва-сампрадаю».



Опровержение: Эти обвинения абсолютно беспочвенны и являются плодом измышлений. В действительности Шри Джива Госвами признавал Таттва-ваду Шри Мадхвы Ачарьи (который является Гуру Учения Таттва-вады) и опирался на его выводы в своих книгах, таких как «Таттва-сандарбха», «Бхагавата-сандарбха» и др. Кроме того, приводя те или иные доказательства, он цитировал основополагающие праманы Таттва-вады,  такие шлоки как ваданти тат таттва-видас таттвам (Бхаг. 1.2.11).



Среди Ачарьев четырёх Вайшнава-сампрадай только Мадхву Ачарью называют Таттва-вади. Поскольку Шри Джива Госвами провозгласил принцип Таттва-вады, Вайшнавы Мадхва-Гоудия-сампрадаи, по сути, являются Таттва-вади. В третьей шлоке Мангалачарана (вступительной молитвы) к «Таттва-сандарбхе» Шри Джива Госвами прославляет своего Гурудева Шри Рупу Госвами и Парам-Гуру Шри Санатану Госвами, называя их таттвагйапако (то есть «Ачарьи, которые провозглашают Таттву»). Подобным же образом и Шри Баладев Видьябхушан Прабху, выдающийся из Вайшнава-Ачарьев, называет Шри Рупу и Шри Санатану таттвавид-уттамо (самыми возвышенными среди знатоков Таттвы) в своём комментарии на эту шлоку.



Таким образом, Шри Джива Госвами выражает полное почтение Шри Мадхве Ачарье, а Баладев Видьябхушан следует его примеру. Баладев Видьябхушан Прабху не проявляет своей «особой привязанности» к Шри Мадхве Ачарье, наоборот, в сравнении с Дживой Госвами он прославляет Шри Рупу и Санатану даже больше, чем это делает Джива Госвами. Несомненно, Шри Баладев Видьябхушан находится в Амнайа-дхаре (трансцендентной Преемственности Сиддханты), или другими словами, в Парампаре Шри Гоуры-Нитьянанды и Шрилы Дживы Госвамипада, их непосредственного последователя. С точки зрения Бхагавата-Парампары Шри Баладев Видьябхушан представляет собой девятое поколение после Шри Нитьянанды Прабху, а с точки зрения Панчаратрика-Парампары — восьмое. Панчаратрика-Парампара, в которой пришел Баладев Видьябхушан, выглядит следующим образом: Шри Нитьянанда, Шри Гоуридас Пандит, Хридой Чайтанья, Шьямананда Прабху, Расикананда Прабху, Найанананда Прабху и Шри Радха-Дамодар. Шри Баладев Прабху был посвящённым учеником Шри Радха-Дамодара Госвами и выдающимся шикша- учеником Шри Вишванатха Чакраварти.



Историки утверждают, что среди всех представителей многоветвистой Мадхва-сампрадаи Баладев Видьябхушан в то время был  самым блистательным и широко известным знатоком Писаний. Среди всех сампрадай по всей Индии ему не было равных в логике и знании Веданты и Шастр, таких, как Пураны и Итихасы. Он действительно провёл некоторое время в главном храме Шри Мадхвы в Удупи, изучая его комментарий к Веданте, однако Гоудия-сампрадая оказала на него более сильное влияние, чем Мадхва-сампрадая.



Естественно, что великие мудрецы, которым поклоняется мир, и которые дают наставления величайшим среди наставников, идут по стопам Вайшнава-Ачарьев могущественной Мадхва-Гоудия-сампрадаи. Шри Баладев внимательно изучил комментарии Мадхвы, а также Шанкары, Рамануджи, Бхаскара Ачарьи, Нимбарки, Валлабхи и других. Нелогично было бы утверждать, что поскольку он изучал их философские труды, он принадлежит ко всем этим сампрадаям.



Во многих своих произведениях, таких, как «Говинда-бхашья», «Сиддханта-ратнам», «Прамея-ратнавали» и комментарии на «Таттва-сандарбху», Шри Баладев Прабху описывает исторические события и цитирует выводы предыдущих Гоудия-Вайшнава-Ачарьев. Тем самым он даёт всем философам мира возможность понять, что Шри Гоудия-Вайшнава-сампрадая принадлежит к Мадхва-сампрадае. Поэтому выдающиеся философы Востока и Запада, древние и современные, в почтении склоняли и склоняют свои головы перед Шри Баладевом Видьябхушаном Прабху и единодушно соглашаются с его взглядами и философскими выводами.



Шри Вишванатх Чакраварти послал Шри Баладева Видьябхушана в Галта Гадди (Джаяпур) защитить честь Гоудия-Вайшнава-сампрадаи перед пандитами Шри-сампрадаи (точнее, «Рамананди-сампрадайи», ветви преемственности Рамануджи Ачарьи). Ведя дискуссию на основе священных Писаний, Шри Баладев одержал победу над своими оппонентами. История не приводит иного мнения об исходе той дискуссии. Разве недостаточно факта, что Шри Вишванатх Чакраварти Тхакур лично вдохновил своего шикша-ученика Баладева Видьябхушана доказать, что Гоудия-Вайшнавы принадлежат к сампрадае Мадхвы Ачарьи? Сопровождать Шри Баладева и помогать ему Шрила Вишванатх Чакраварти Тхакур попросил своего дикша-ученика Шри Кришнадева Сарвабхауму. Если бы не старость и немощь, Шри Чакраварти Тхакур, несомненно, сам отправился бы в Джаяпур, чтобы положить конец спору на тему принадлежности к сампрадае, и провозгласил бы те же выводы (Сиддханту), что и Шри Баладев Видьябхушан. Необоснованным остаётся утверждение, что Шри Баладев Видьябхушан прежде был ачарьей или учеником в Мадхва-сампрадае. На этот счет существуют лишь выдуманные суждения и неподтверждённые слухи.



Наши оппоненты утверждают, что Шрила Джива Госвами не упоминает в своих произведениях о том, что Гоудия-Вайшнавы принадлежат к Мадхва-сампрадае. Подобное утверждение, порождённое невежеством, в высшей степени абсурдно. Несколько раз в «Таттва-сандарбхе» Шрила Джива Госвами упоминает о своей причастности к линии Мадхвы. Более того, «Шат-сандарбху» он составлял, обращаясь к книгам ачарьев Шри Мадхва-сампрадаи, таких, как Виджайадхваджа, Брахманйа Тиртха и Вйаса Тиртха. Из их трудов он собрал множество доказательств из Писаний. Несомненно, он неоднократно цитировал также Шри Рамануджу Ачарью и Шридхара Свамипада, но при этом не считал их предыдущими Ачарьями Шри Гоудия-сампрадаи. Шри Джива Госвами цитировал даже мудрецов других философских школ, таких как Капила и Патанджали, если их утверждения были в пользу Бхакти. Однако этот факт не свидетельствует о его принадлежности к их школам. Опираясь на взгляды одного из Ачарьев четырёх Вайшнава-сампрадай, можно провозгласить тот или иной аспект сиддханты, но подобный факт не делает человека последователем той сампрадаи. Его можно причислить к сампрадае, если он согласен со взглядами не только Ачарьи этой сампрадаи, но и всех его преемников в последующих поколениях. В противном случае этого сделать нельзя.



Приведем цитату Шрилы Дживы Госвами на эту тему:

атра ча сва-даршитартха-вишеша-праманйайаива. на ту шримад-бхагавата-вакйа-праманйайа праманани шрути-пуранади вачанам йатха дриштам эводахарани йани. квачит свайам адриштакарани ча таттва-вада-гурунамадхуниканам шримач чханкарачарйа шишйатам лабхва ’пи шри бхагаватапакшапатэна тато виччхидйа, прачура-прачарита вайшнаватама-вишешанам дакшинади-дэшавикхйата-“шишйопашишйа-бхута” — “виджайадхваджа” — “джайа-тиртха” — “брахманйа-тиртха” — вйаса-тиртхади-веда-ведартха видвадваранам “шри-мадхвачарйа-чаранам” бхагавата татпарйа-бхарата-татпарйа, брахма-сутра-бхашйадибхйах сангхритани. таишчаирамуктам бхарата татпарйе. (2.1.8)



шастрантарани санджанан ведантасйа прасадатах
дэше дэше татха грантхан дриштва чайва притхаг видхан
йатха са бхагаван вйасах сакшан нарайанах прабхух
джагада бхаратадйешу татха вакшйе тадикшайа ити

(«Таттва-сандарбха» 97-98)



татра тадуддхата шрутиш чатур веда шикхадйа, пуранан ча гарудадинам сампрати сарватра-прачарадрупамамшадикам; самхита ча махасам хитадика; тантран ча тантра бхагаватам брахма таркадикам ити гйейам.



«Я (Джива Госвами) процитировал в «Шат-сандарбхе» разные подлинные Писания, исключительно чтобы доказать истинность моих собственных толкований, или мнения, выраженного в этом труде. «Шримад-Бхагаватам» не нуждается в доказательствах со стороны, поскольку, как и Сами Веды, «Бхагаватам» доказывает сам себя (сватах-прамана). В «Шат-сандарбхе» я процитировал в качестве доказательства тексты из Шрути и Смрити, Пуран, и т.д. в том же виде, как я их прочитал. Кроме того, я, будучи Таттва-вади, привел в своей «Таттва-сандарбхе» аргументы предыдущих Ачарьев из традиции Таттва-вады. Мои предшественники в традиции Таттва-вади, такие, как Шри Мадхавендра Пури, приняли шишйатву [ученичество] у Шри Шанкарачарьи, получив санньясу у ачарьев Шанкара-сампрадаи. Однако они были настолько привязаны к Бхагавану, что доктрины Шанкары не оказали на них влияния. Они широко проповедовали учение Вайшнавов, подробно разработанное Ачарьями. Ученики первого и второго поколения прославленного Ананда-Тиртхи (Шри Мадхвы), а именно: Виджайадхваджа, Брахманйатиртха и Вйасатиртха, собрали доказательства из таких его трудов, как «Бхагавата-татпарья», «Бхарата-татпарья» и «Брахма-сутра-бхашья» (комментарии на «Бхагавату», «Махабхарату» и Веданту), составленных Шриманом Мадхвачарьей, лучшим из знатоков Вед, постигших их сокровенный смысл.



В своей «Бхарата-татпарье» Шриман Мадхвачарья писал: «По милости Веданты и Упанишад я установлю Сиддханту, поскольку я постиг сокровенный смысл многих шастр. Я изучил Писания разных стран и  почтительно склоняюсь перед Сиддхантой, содержащейся в текстах «Махабхараты», написанной Шри Кришна-Дваипайана-Ведавйасой, непосредственно проявлением Самого Господа Нарайаны».



Я (Джива Госвами) составляю свою «Таттва-сандарбху» согласно упомянутым выше утверждениям Шримана Мадхвы Ачарьи. Я принимаю не только то, что он цитировал, но и то, что соответствует его Учению, хотя я не видел многие первоначальные тексты, в том числе тантры, такие как самхита и маха-самхита, тантра-бхагавата и брахма-тарка».



Приведенная цитата доказывает, что Шри Джива Госвами считал Шри Мадхву единственным предшествующим Ачарьей Гоудия-сампрадаи. В отношении Шри Рамануджи или Шридхара Свамипада он не делал столь ясных заявлений. Нужно также отметить, что он принимал во внимание только взгляды учеников и праучеников Мадхвачарьи, чего нельзя сказать о взглядах учеников и праучеников других сампрадая-ачарьев. У Шри Рамануджачарьи, также как и у Шридхара Свами, было много учеников и праучеников, но Джива Госвами не упоминал их имена. Что говорить о Нимбарка Ачарье — в трудах Дживы Госвами нет даже и намека о нём.



Кроме того, здесь мы представляем и другие аргументы оппонентов вместе с ответами на них.

----------


## Ishtadeva Das

Аргумент 3: «Шрила Джива Госвами в Мангалачаране к «Сарва-самвадини» описал славу Шримана Махапрабху. В этой молитве он назвал Махапрабху сва-сампрадайа-сахасрадхидайва (вечно главенствующим Божеством многих тысяч основанных Им сампрадай). Как возможно включать Его в другую сампрадаю? Он является основателем независимой Гоудия-сампрадаи».



Опровержение: Этот аргумент весьма забавный. Упомянутая шлока из Мангалачараны «Сарва-самвадини» звучит следующим образом:



дурлабха-прэма-пийушаганга-праваха-сахасрам сва-сампрадайа-сахасрадхидайвам шри кришна чайтанйадева наманам шри бхагавантам



С. В. и его сторонники переводят выражение сва-сампрадайа-сахасрадхидайвам в этой шлоке как «главенствующее Божество многих тысяч сампрадай, основанных Шриманом Махапрабху». Однако примечательно то, что Шриман Махапрабху вовсе этого не делал. Он основал одну сампрадаю под названием Шри Мадхва-Гоудия-Вайшнава-сампрадая. Таким образом, интерпретация наших оппонентов далека от истины.



Шри Расика-Мохан Видьябхушан Маходой объяснил выражение сва-сампрадайа-сахасрадхидайвам как «главенствующее Божество Своей сампрадаи». Такое толкование приемлемо, и с ним соглашаются все Гоудия-Вайшнавы. Можно спросить: «Шриман Махапрабху — это Сваям Бхагаван, Сам Шри Кришначандра. Разве должен Сваям Бхагаван Гоурачандра принимать Гуру и получать дикшу и шикшу?» Ответ таков: «Да, в этом есть необходимость в Нара-Лиле Шри Бхагавана (Деяниях, подобных человеческим)». Шри Рамачандра явил эту Лилу, приняв дикшу и шикшу у Васиштхи Муни, Шри Кришна — у Сандипани Муни, а Шриман Махапрабху — у Ишвары Пурипада. Однако подобные Деяния не влияют на их Бхагаватту (Божественность). Сваям Бхагаван совершает их только для того, чтобы дать миру определенные наставления.



То же самое можно сказать и о Шримане Махапрабху: будучи причисленным к какой-либо сампрадае, Он не утрачивает свою Таттву. Дело основания сампрадаи не является обязанностью Бхагавана, поскольку это делают Его Преданные. История показывает, что основателями сампрадай становятся Вишну-Шакти, или Слуги Вишну. Конечно, Шри Бхагаван является вечным Олицетвореним Санатана-Дхармы, которую Он Сам устанавливает. Об этом говорят такие утверждения Писаний, как дхарман ту сакшат бхагават пранитам (Бхаг. 6.3.19) и дхармо джаганнатхах сакшат нарайанах («Махабхарата», Шанти-парва, 348.54). Однако утверждение акарта чаива карта ча карйам каранам эва ча («Махабхарата», Шанти-парва, 348.7) свидетельствует, что Бхагаван не вовлекается в дело основания сампрадаи, а делает это через Своих полномочных представителей. В противном случае Брахма-, Рудра-, Санака- и Шри-сампрадаи носили бы названия «Васудева-сампрадая», «Санкаршана-сампрадая», «Нарайана-сампрадая».



Аргумент 4: «Путешествуя по Южной Индии, Шриман Махапрабху посетил Удупи. В беседе с Таттва-вади-ачарьей (из сампрадаи Шри Мадхвы) Махапрабху опроверг выводы Таттва-вади, поэтому Его нельзя причислять к сампрадае Мадхвы».



Опровержение: Речь идет об опровеждении позднейших искажений философии Таттва-вады в Мадхва-сампрадае, а не идей Мадхвачарьи на предмет Шуддха-Бхакти. Читатель поймёт это, взглянув на следующий отрывок из «Шри Чайтанья-Чаритамриты» (М., 9.276-277):



прабху кохе — карми, гйани — дуи бхакти-хин
томар сомпродайе дэкхи сэи дуи чинна
собэ, эко гуно дэкхи томар сомпродайе
сотйо-вигрохо кори’ ишварэ корохо нишчойе



«У карми и гйани нет Преданности, тем не менее вы почитаете и тех и других [или: у вас есть признаки и того, и другого]. Однако ваша сампрадая отличается великим достоинством — вы признаёте, что Бхагаван обладает вечным Образом (формой), Шри Виграхой, и поклоняетесь Нритья-Гопалу, который есть не кто иной как Сам Враджендра-нандан Кришна».



Таким образом, Шриман Махапрабху отвергал искажения, со временем проникшие в Мадхва-сампрадаю, а не взгляды Мадхвачарьи относительно Шуддха-Бхакти или другие его выводы, содержащиеся в его комментариях. Наоборот, такие произведения [Шрилы Дживы Госвами], как «Таттва-сандарбха» и «Сарва-самвадини», основаны на идеях Шри Мадхвы, его учеников и праучеников. В этой связи нужно отметить, что разница между сампрадаями определяется не отдельными расхождениями по каким-то вопросам, а концепцией, объясняющей основной Объект поклонения.

----------


## Ishtadeva Das

Аргумент 5: «Учение Мадхвачарьи содержит следующие особые положения: (а) освобождения достигают только брахманы, родившиеся в династии брахманов; (б) среди Преданных главными являются полубоги (деваты); (в) только Брахма растворяется в Вишну; (г) Лакшмиджи принадлежит к категории дживы; (д) Гопи принадлежат к категории апсар Сварги (райских планет). Однако по мнению Шри Чайтаньи Махапрабху и следующих за ним Вайшнава-Ачарьев данные взгляды Мадхвы противоречат принципам Шуддха-Бхакти. В таком случае зачем Шри Чайтаньядеву принимать Мадхва-сампрадаю? Каким образом Ачарьи Его Гоудия-сампрадаи принадлежат к Мадхва-сампрадае?»



Опровержение: В Галта Гадди Шри Баладев Видьябхушан на основе Шастр и неопровержимой логики разбил эти аргументы своих оппонентов. Он протицировал заключительные утверждения Шри Мадхвачарьи и его учеников и праучеников, таких, как Виджайадхваджа, Брахманйатиртха и Вйасатиртха. Свои аргументы Шри Баладев Видьябхушан изложил в таких своих книгах, как комментарий на «Таттва-сандарбху», «Говинда-бхашья», «Сиддханта-ратнам» и «Прамейа-ратнавали», доказав тем самым, что Шри Гоудия-сампрадая принадлежит к Мадхва-сампрадае.



На собрании в Галта Гадди Шри Баладев доказал, что Мадхва считал Лакшми-джи возлюбленной Супругой Вишну. Мадхва учил, что духовное Тело Лакшми состоит из Знания и Блаженства и что Она, подобно Вишну, не испытывает таких страданий, как например, пребывание во чреве матери. Всепроникающая, как и Вишну, Она предстаёт в бесчисленных Образах и предаётся наслаждениям вместе с бесчисленными Образами Вишну. Лакшми-джи сопровождает любого Аватара Господа Вишну в качестве прекрасной Супруги этого Аватара.



Подобно Вишну, Лакшми-джи обладает многочисленными Именами и Образами (Шри Мадхва, «Брихад-аранйака бхашйа», 3.5). Более того, Лакшми Деви — это покорное Вишну олицетворение полного Знания. Она занимает более высокое положение, чем Чатурмукха Брахма, и Она гораздо искуснее его. Она принимает форму многочисленных украшений на Теле Бхагавана, проявляет всё необходимое для удовольствия Вишну, то есть Его постель, сидение, трон, украшения и т.д. (согласно комментариям Мадхвачарьи к «Брахма-сутрам» 4.2.1, что подтверждает «Шримад-Бхагаватам» 2.9.13). Шри Мадхва никогда не говорил, что Лакшми-джи относится к категории дживы.



То же самое можно сказать об остальных идеях наших оппонентов: что только брахманы достигают освобождения, что полубоги (деваты) являются главными среди Преданных, что только Брахма растворяется в Вишну и т.д. — подобные утверждения чужды Мадхва-сампрадае. Шрила Бхактивинод Тхакур в своей книге «Учение Шримана Махапрабху» объяснил, почему Шри Чайтанья Махапрабху принял Мадхва-сампрадаю: «Шри Джива Госвами описал подлинные качества глашатая Истины и доказал истинность авторитета Пуран. В итоге он показал, что лучшим среди свидетельств является «Шримад-Бхагаватам». Критерии, позволившие сделать подобное утверждение, он приложил также к Писаниям, признанным Брахмой, Нарадой, Вьясой, Шукадевой и впоследствии Виджайадхваджей, Брахманйатиртхой, Вйасатиртхой и Шриманом Мадхвачарьей, их Таттва-Гуру. Соответственно, эти Писания можно относить к категории подлинных.



Таким образом, очевидно, что Брахма-Мадхва-сампрадая представляет собой преемственность Гуру-Пранали Гоудия-Вайшнавов, которые идут по стопам Шримана Махапрабху. Это подтвердил Кавикарнапур в своей «Гоура-ганоддэша-дипике», описав Гуру-Парампару, и Шри Баладев Видьябхушан, комментатор «Веданта-сутры», признаёт эту преемственность. Несомненно, те, кто не соглашается с данной точкой зрения, являются настоящими врагами Шри Чайтаньи Махапрабху и Гоудия-Вайшнавов.



Концепция бхедабхеда, или двайтадвайта, которую проповедовал Нимбарка, является неполной. Только благодаря Учению Шри Чайтаньи Махапрабху эта концепция, принятая во всем сообществе Вайшнавов, достигла совершенства и полноты. Фундаментальным принципом концепции ачинтья-бхедабхеда является Сач-чид-ананда Виграха, и Шри Чайтанья Махапрабху принял Шри Мадхва-сампрадаю, потому что Шри Мадхвачарья признавал Сач-чид-ананда Виграху.



Философские теории, которые проповедовали предыдущие Вайшнава-Ачарьи, имеют формальные различия, поскольку ни одно из них не обладало полнотой и законченностью. В этом состоит единственное различие между четырьмя Вайшнава-сампрадаями. Шри Чайтанья Махапрабху, непосредственное проявление Пара-Таттвы, из сострадания к миру дал безупречно чистую и совершенную концепцию ачинтья-бхедабхеды. Всеведущий, Он сделал безупречными и законченными теории предыдущих Ачарьев, каждая из которых до Его прихода оставалась неполной, как например, теория Сач-чид-ананда-Виграхи Мадхвы, теория Шакти-сиддханты Рамануджи Ачарьи, теории шуддхадвайта сиддханты и тадийа сарвасватва Вишнусвами и теория нитйа двайтадвайта сиддханта Нимбарки». («Учение Шримана Махапрабху», стр.110).



Шриман Махапрабху принял концепцию Мадхвы также потому, что она ясно опровергает философию майавады, или кеваладвайта-вады, во всех отношениях противоположную Бхакти. А третьей причиной послужило то, что Шри Мадхвачарья нашёл Нанда-нандана Нартака-Гопала и установил поклонение Ему в Удупи. Увидев это Божество во время Своего путешествия по Южной Индии, Шри Чайтанья Махапрабху преисполнился трансцендентных эмоций и стал танцевать. Такого Божества Он никогда еще не видел. Это еще один веский аргумент, что Шри Чайтанья Махапрабху находится в преемственности Мадхвы.



В своей книге «Шри Кришна Виджой» Шри Гунарадж Кхан пишет: нанда-нандана кришна — моро прананатх. «Нанда-нандан Кришна — Повелитель моей жизни, сама моя жизнь» (цитируется по «Чайтанья-Чаритамрите», М., 15.100), и за это Шри Чайтанья Махапрабху навечно «отдал» Себя потомкам Шри Гунараджа Кхана. Почему же, спрашивается, Он не мог «отдать» Себя Парампаре учеников и праучеников Мадхавы, для которых Нанда-нандан Нартака-Гопал является самым почитаемым Божеством? Это следующий особый аргумент, доказывающий, что Гоудия-сампрадая принадлежит к преемственности Мадхвы.



Хотя между Гоудия-Вайшнавами и Шри Мадхвой существует небольшое различие в понимании Брахмана, дживы и джагата, это не позволяет говорить о двух разных сампрадаях. Различия в Вайшнава-сампрадаях вызваны разницей в понимании Упасйа-Таттвы (Объекта поклонения) и разным уровнем осознания Пара-Таттвы. Имеющиеся различия в отношении садхьи, садханы и садхака-таттвы еще не позволяют говорить о двух разных сампрадаях. Вот почему Шриман Махапрабху не обратил внимания на философские различия с Таттва-вади, но, сосредоточившись на поклонении Пара-Таттве Нартака-Гопалу, принял Шри Мадхвачарью как самого выдающегося Сампрадая-Ачарью.

----------


## Ishtadeva Das

Аргумент 6: «Шри Мадхавендра Пури и Ишвара Пури не могли быть санньяси Мадхва-сампрадаи, поскольку вместо титула «Тиртха», принятого в Мадхва-сампрадае они носили титул «Пури». Если Шри Мадхавендра Пури не принадлежал к Мадхва-сампрадае, то нет никаких оснований причислять к этой сампрадае Шримана Махапрабху».



Опровержение: Так могут говорить люди, несведуюшие в Сампрадая-Таттве. «Пури» — это не титул, а имя, которое Мадхавендра Пурипад получил вместе с санньясой. В действительности, он был посвящённым учеником Шри Лакшмипати Тиртхи, который принадлежал к Шри Мадхва-сампрадае, а впоследствии принял санньясу у одного санньяси по имени Пури. Точно так же поступил Шриман Махапрабху, получив дикшу у Шри Ишвары Пури, а потом санньясу — у Шри Кешавы Бхарати. Нигде не говорится, что роль дикша-гуру и санньяса-гуру должна выполнять одна и та же личность. В одних случаях это один и тот же человек, а в других — нет. Шри Мадхвачарья тоже получил посвящение в Вишну-мантру в вайшнавской сампрадае, а санньяса-вешу принял у адвайта-вади Ачьюта-Прекши. Через некоторое время Ачьюта-Прекша под влиянием Шри Мадхвачарьи принял Учение Вайшнавов. Это означает, что, приняв санньясу у адвайта-вади, Шри Мадхвачарья остался чужд концепции адвайта-вады. Он не только не поддался их идеям, но наоборот – с блеском разбил все аргументы адвайта-вади и, утвердив концепцию Таттва-вады, стал повсюду её проповедовать и распространять. То же самое произошло и со Шри Чайтаньей Махапрабху.



Cанньяси в Мадхва-сампрадае действительно носят имя «Тиртха», но Вайшнавов в статусе грихастхи или брахмачари в этой сампрадае так не называют. Поэтому Шри Мадхавендра Пури до принятия санньясы не мог носить это имя санньяси. Приняв санньяса-вешу в адвайта-сампрадае, он получил имя «Пури». В этом нет ничего нелогичного.



Аргумент 7: «Садхья (цель) и садхана (практика) Шри Мадхва-сампрадаи отличается от садхьи и садханы Шри Гоудия-сампрадаи, и поэтому Шри Гоудия-сампрадаю нельзя считать частью Шри Мадхва-сампрадаи».



Опровержение: Это ложный и невежественный аргумент. Концепция Мадхвы во всех отношениях признаёт Бхагават-Бхакти в качестве садханы. Также как и у Гоудия-Вайшнавов, начальная садхана в Мадхва-сампрадае, предписанная для садхаков каништха-адхикари (неофитов), заключается в том, чтбы отдавать Кришне плоды своей деятельности (Кришна-кармарпанам). Однако основная практика состоит в Бхагават-Парама-Прасада садхане (то есть практика Шуддха-Бхакти, обретение высшей Милости Господа).



Шри Мадхвачарья провозгласил конечной целью Бхакти, и это видно из его «Сутра-бхашйи» (3.3.53): бхактир эвайнам найати бхактир эвайнам даршайати бхактивашах пурушо бхактир эва бхуйаси ити матхарашрутах. В сутре 3.3.45 он пишет: варахе ча гуру-прасадо балаванна тасмад валаваттарам / татхапи шраванадиш ча карттавайо мокша-сиддхайе, «Милость Шри Гуру — это самый могущественный способ достичь полного освобождения в виде Служения лотосным Стопам Господа Вишну. Однако это нисколько не уменьшает необходимости совершать Садхана-Бхакти, следуя таким её составляющим, как Шраванам и Киртанам». В своей книге «Махабхарата-татпарйа-нирнайа» (комментарии к «Махабхарате») Шри Мадхва описывает положение Бхакти: снэхо бхактир ити проктастайа муктир на чанйатха – «Бхакти (любовная нежная Преданность Господу) – это именно То, что Веды называют мукти, освобождением, и ничто иное» (1.105), и бхактйаива тушйати харих праванатвам эва – «Воистину, ничто так не радует Господа Хари как Бхакти, Любовь» (2.59). Этого должно быть достаточно, мы не приводим здесь других доказательств в силу ограниченного объёма этой статьи.



В Шри Мадхва-сампрадае единственной садхьей является Любовь к Бхагавану. Хотя Шриман Мадхвачарья местами называет целью мокшу, его определение мокши таково: вишнав-ангхри лабхах мукти, «Получить освобождение означает обрести Служение лотосным Стопам Вишну». Таким образом, Шри Мадхва-сампрадая признает определение мукти, данное в «Шримад-Бхагаватам»: муктир хитванйатха рупам сварупена вйавастхитих — «Джива несет в себе концепцию «я» и «моё» (ахам-маматва), возникшую вследствие грубых и тонких отождествлений, порождённых влиянием майи. Мукти означает освободиться от этих ложных отождествлений и утвердиться в любовном преданном Служении Бхагавану в своём чистом изначальном образе (сварупе)». Мукти Мадхвачарьи отличается от сайуджьи (слияния с безличным Брахманом), провозглашенной Шанкарой в качестве конечной цели. Это мукти, в основе которой лежит любовь к Бхагавану. Мадхвачарья никогда не признавал сайуджью, теорию слияния Брахмана и дживы, более того, он полностью опроверг её. Шри Мадхву называют бхеда-вади, потому что он признавал различие дживы и Брахмана как на стадии обусловленности, так и на стадии освобождения – абхедах сарва-рупешу дживабхедах садаива хи.



Подчеркивая бхеду (различие), Шри Мадхва вовсе не пренебрегает Шрути, которые указывают на абхеда (единство); он признает совместимость этих двух понятий. Другими словами, он был близок к принципу ачинтйа-бхедабхеда, как об этом и говорит Шрила Джива Госвами в своих «Сандарбхах». «Веданта-сутра» гласит: шакти шактиматор абхедах, «Энергия и Источник Энергии не отличны друг от друга». Намёк на ачинтйа-бхедабхеда можно увидеть в следующем утверждении «Брахма-тарки», принятом Шри Мадхвой:

вишешасйа вишиштасйапй   абхедас тадвад эва ту
сарвам ча чинтйа-шактитвад   йуджйатэ парамешварэ
тач чхактйаива ту дживешу   чид-рупа-пракритавапи
бхедабхедоу тад-анйатра   хй убхайор апи даршанат

(«Брахма-тарка»)

Таким образом, между Мадхвачарьей и Шри Чайтаньей Махапрабху нет больших расхождений в отношении садхьи и садханы. Небольшие расхождения наблюдаются лишь в ваишиштхйе (характерных особенностях) одного и другого.



Между Мадхва-сампрадаей и Гоудия-сампрадаей есть одно очень важное сходство. Санньяси, возглавляющие восемь матхов Таттва-вади в Удупи, совершают Бхаджан в настроении Гопи, идя по стопам Восьми Найиков (Возлюбленных) Шри Кришны во Врадже. По этому поводу Шри Падманабхачари, автор биографии Шри Мадхвы, пишет: «Монахи, по очереди совершающие поклонение Шри Кришне (в Храме), — это Гопи Вриндавана, Спутницы Кришны, которые испытывают к Нему неописуемо глубокую Любовь. Они родились вновь, чтобы воспользоваться возможностью служить Ему». («Жизнь и Учение Шри Мадхвачарьи», Ч.М. Падманабхачари, гл.ХII, стр.145).



В главном матхе в Удупи и по сей день продолжается служение Божеству Яшода-нандана Нритья-Гопала. Шри Мадхвачарья прославлял своего Иштадева, Нартака-Гопала Шри Кришну, в своей «Двадаша-стотрам» (6.5):

девакинандана нанда-кумар
вриндавананджана гокулачандра
кандарпхалашана сундара-рупа
нандитагокула вандитапада



Точно так же и в Гоудия-Вайшнава-сампрадае садхьей является Служение Шри Кришне в настроении Гопи, как это описано в книгах Рупы Госвами, Санатаны Госвами, Рагхунатха Даса Госвами, Кришнадаса Кавираджа Госвами и других.



Таким образом, если проанализировать мнения всех Гоудия-Вайшнава-Ачарьев, — от первого до последнего, — то можно прийти к выводу, что Шри Гоудия-Вайшнава-сампрадая принадлежит к Шри Мадхва-сампрадае. И это вполне обоснованное заключение.

----------


## Ishtadeva Das

Аргумент 8: «Мадхва-сампрадая является бхеда-вади, а Гоудия-сампрадая — ачинтйа-бхедабхеда-вади. В этом состоит большое расхождение между ними».



Опровержение: Как уже было сказано, хотя в Мадхва-сампрадае утверждается пять видов бхеды (различий) между Брахманом, дживой и джагатом (материальным творением), тем не менее в этом учении есть намёк на ачинтйа-бхедабхеда-ваду. Ведические Писания провозглашают как бхеду, так и абхеду в отношении Брахманом, дживы и джагата. Однако, несмотря на этот факт, мы имеем опыт бхеды, и не имеем опыта абхеды. В Бхакти различие (бхеда) между Упасйа (объектом поклонения) и упасака (поклоняющимся) является главным принципом поклонения Богу, действующим как на стадии садханы, так и на стадии сиддхи (духовного совершенства). Если не было бы различия между поклоняющимся и Объектом поклонения, поклонение было бы невозможным. Итак, определенные различия между Шри Гоудия-сампрадаей и Шри Мадхва-сампрадаей не могут быть причиной для разделения сампрадаи. Они имеют один Объект поклонения — Бхагавана, один метод поклонения — Бхакти, и преследуют одну цель – мокшу в виде Бхагавата-Севы. Вайшнавы четырех Вайшнава-сампрадай незначительно расходятся во мнениях в отношении этих Таттв. Нельзя говорить о каких-либо фундаментальных различиях, поскольку все они следуют одним и тем же религиозным принципам.



Различия между Вайшнава-сампрадаями вызваны разным пониманием Упасйа-таттвы (Объекта поклонения) и разным уровнем осознания Пара-Таттвы. Разница в отношении садхьи, садханы и садхака-таттвы не всегда позволяет говорить о двух разных сампрадаях. Она в данном случае определяется степенью осознания Пара-Таттвы и пониманием Упасья-Таттвы (Высшей Истины, Объекта поклонения). Духовный уровень того, кто совершает поклонение, определяет степень его осознания Упасья-Таттвы (Объекта поклонения).



Например, Шри Мурари Гупта, ближайший Спутник Махапрабху, в Гоудия-сампрадае считается аватаром Ханумана. Несмотря на то, что Шриман Махапрабху объяснил ему, каким образом у Враджендра-нанданы Шри Кришны больше Мадхурьи, чем у Бхагавана Шри Рамачандры, Мурари Гупта не почувствовал привязанности именно к Кришна-Бхаджану. Его почитаемым Божеством оставался Шри Рама, которому он продолжал поклоняться до конца своих дней. Шри Чайтанья Махапрабху был доволен такой Преданностью Мурари Гупты. Шривас Пандит, ещё один ближайший Спутник Махапрабху, поклонялся Божеству Лакшми-Нарайаны. Кави Карнапур считает Шриваса аватаром Шри Нарады. Известен факт, что Шривас Тхакур, зная об Унната-удджвала-Расе Шримана Махапрабху, всё равно предпочитал поклоняться Лакшми-Нарайане.



Некоторые невежественные, сбитые с толку люди говорят о расхождениях между Шри Рупой Госвами и Шри Дживой Госвами, поскольку Шри Джива Госвами, по их мнению, якобы отверг объяснение Шри Рупы Госвами на предмет превосходства Паракийа-Расы Враджа-Гопи и провозгласил превосходство Свакийа-Расы. Это ложное и необоснованное утверждение. Суть в том, что Шри Джива Госвами поддерживал Свакийа-Расу ради некоторых своих последователей, имевших к ней склонность. Он был глубоко убеждён в том, что недостойные люди, пытающиеся проникнуть в трансцендентно прекрасную Паракийа-Враджа-Расу, рискуют впасть в распутство. Но считать Шрилу Дживу Госвами противником трансцендентной Враджа-Расы — это оскорбление. Недопустимо отделять его от Гоудия-сампрадаи, ссылаясь на высказанную им точку зрения, внешне отличающуюся от общепринятой.



Существуют определённые различия во мнениях ачарьев-майавади в кеваладвайта-вада-сампрадае. Они сами признают этот факт. Но это же не лишает их всех принадлежности к адвайта-вади сампрадае Шанкары! Одни из них отдают предпочтение виварта-ваде, другие — бимба-пратибимба-ваде, третьи — авичхинна-ваде, а четвёртые — абхаса-ваде, причём каждый старается опровергнуть остальных. Несмотря на это, их всех причисляют к одной сампрадае. Подобным же образом незначительные расхождения между Шри Мадхва-сампрадаей и Шри Гоудия-сампрадаей никак не мешают признать тот факт, что Гоудия-Вайшнава-сампрадая идёт по стопам Шри Мадхвы Ачарьи и является Ветвью Брахма-Мадхва-сампрадаи*.

----------


## Сергей Анатольевич

> ...Более того, «Шат-сандарбху» он составлял, обращаясь к книгам ачарьев Шри Мадхва-сампрадаи, таких, как Виджайадхваджа, Брахманйа Тиртха и Вйаса Тиртха. Из их трудов он собрал множество доказательств из Писаний. 
> 
> ...Приведем цитату Шрилы Дживы Госвами на эту тему:
> 
> атра ча сва-даршитартха-вишеша-праманйайаива. на ту шримад-бхагавата-вакйа-праманйайа праманани шрути-пуранади вачанам йатха дриштам эводахарани йани. квачит свайам адриштакарани ча таттва-вада-гурунамадхуниканам шримач чханкарачарйа шишйатам лабхва ’пи шри бхагаватапакшапатэна тато виччхидйа, прачура-прачарита вайшнаватама-вишешанам дакшинади-дэшавикхйата-“шишйопашишйа-бхута” — “виджайадхваджа” — “джайа-тиртха” — “брахманйа-тиртха” — вйаса-тиртхади-веда-ведартха видвадваранам “шри-мадхвачарйа-чаранам” бхагавата татпарйа-бхарата-татпарйа, брахма-сутра-бхашйадибхйах сангхритани. таишчаирамуктам бхарата татпарйе. (2.1.8)
> 
> шастрантарани санджанан ведантасйа прасадатах
> дэше дэше татха грантхан дриштва чайва притхаг видхан
> йатха са бхагаван вйасах сакшан нарайанах прабхух
> ...


Со всем уважением к автору данной статьи (хотелось бы узнать кто он, очень сильно похож на кого-то из гаудия-матха), статья эта слишком натянута и многие моменты привраны. Данную статью вообще нельзя считать научной, а просто кто-то яро пытается оправдать свое желание слепить то, чего нет.

Ничего подобного Джива Госвами не писал в Таттва Сандарбхе. Во-первых, даже не учтена нумерация текстов. В Таттва Сандарбхе 63 Ануччхеды, здесь вы приводите 97-98. Во-вторых Джива Госвами не называет себя таттва-вади, это абсурд. Джива Госвами - один из основателей гаудиев и никогда не называл и не причислял себя к таттва-вади.

Далее здесь пишется, что Джива Госвами никогда не упоминал имени Шридхара Свами. Очевидно, что автор статьи не читал Таттва Сандарбху. Так как единственный комментарий на Шримад Бхагаватам, который слушал Господь Чайтанья - это комментарий Шридхара Свами. Это описывается в Чайтанья Чаритамрите. Джива Госвами упоминает Шридхара Свами множество раз в своих Сандарбхах. Сандарбхи, работы Дживы Госвами - это детальный анализ Бхагаватам, и основные комментарии на Бхагаватам на тот момент существующие - это комментарии Шридхара Свами.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Со всем уважением к автору данной статьи (хотелось бы узнать кто он, очень сильно похож на кого-то из гаудия-матха), статья эта слишком натянута и многие моменты привраны. Данную статью вообще нельзя считать научной, а просто кто-то яро пытается оправдать свое желание слепить то, чего нет.


Утверждается, что автор статьи - Бхакти Прагьяна Кешава Махарадж. Если не ошибаюсь, он является санньяса-гуру Бхактиведанты Свами Прабхупады и дикша гуру Нараяны Свами Махараджа...




> Далее здесь пишется, что Джива Госвами никогда не упоминал имени Шридхара Свами. Очевидно, что автор статьи не читал Таттва Сандарбху. Так как единственный комментарий на Шримад Бхагаватам, который слушал Господь Чайтанья - это комментарий Шридхара Свами. Это описывается в Чайтанья Чаритамрите. Джива Госвами упоминает Шридхара Свами множество раз в своих Сандарбхах. Сандарбхи, работы Дживы Госвами - это детальный анализ Бхагаватам, и основные комментарии на Бхагаватам на тот момент существующие - это комментарии Шридхара Свами.


Верная цитата - ниже:




> Приведенная цитата доказывает, что Шри Джива Госвами считал Шри Мадхву единственным предшествующим Ачарьей Гоудия-сампрадаи. В отношении Шри Рамануджи или Шридхара Свамипада он не делал столь ясных заявлений. Нужно также отметить, что он принимал во внимание только взгляды учеников и праучеников Мадхвачарьи, чего нельзя сказать о взглядах учеников и праучеников других сампрадая-ачарьев. У Шри Рамануджачарьи, также как и у Шридхара Свами, было много учеников и праучеников, но Джива Госвами не упоминал их имена. Что говорить о Нимбарка Ачарье — в трудах Дживы Госвами нет даже и намека о нём.


Т.е. автор говорит не о Шридхаре Свами - а о его учениках и последователях... а также о Нимбарка Ачарье...

----------


## Сергей Анатольевич

> Аргумент 4: «Путешествуя по Южной Индии, Шриман Махапрабху посетил Удупи. В беседе с Таттва-вади-ачарьей (из сампрадаи Шри Мадхвы) Махапрабху опроверг выводы Таттва-вади, поэтому Его нельзя причислять к сампрадае Мадхвы».
> Опровержение: Речь идет об опровеждении позднейших искажений философии Таттва-вады в Мадхва-сампрадае, а не идей Мадхвачарьи на предмет Шуддха-Бхакти. Читатель поймёт это, взглянув на следующий отрывок из «Шри Чайтанья-Чаритамриты» (М., 9.276-277):
> прабху кохе — карми, гйани — дуи бхакти-хин
> томар сомпродайе дэкхи сэи дуи чинна
> собэ, эко гуно дэкхи томар сомпродайе
> сотйо-вигрохо кори’ ишварэ корохо нишчойе
> «У карми и гйани нет Преданности, тем не менее вы почитаете и тех и других [или: у вас есть признаки и того, и другого]. Однако ваша сампрадая отличается великим достоинством — вы признаёте, что Бхагаван обладает вечным Образом (формой), Шри Виграхой, и поклоняетесь Нритья-Гопалу, который есть не кто иной как Сам Враджендра-нандан Кришна».
> Таким образом, Шриман Махапрабху отвергал искажения, со временем проникшие в Мадхва-сампрадаю, а не взгляды Мадхвачарьи относительно Шуддха-Бхакти или другие его выводы, содержащиеся в его комментариях. Наоборот, такие произведения [Шрилы Дживы Госвами], как «Таттва-сандарбха» и «Сарва-самвадини», основаны на идеях Шри Мадхвы, его учеников и праучеников. В этой связи нужно отметить, что разница между сампрадаями определяется не отдельными расхождениями по каким-то вопросам, а концепцией, объясняющей основной Объект поклонения.


Здесь автор статьи противоречит сам себе. Сначала он пишет: 




> Более того, «Шат-сандарбху» он составлял, обращаясь к книгам ачарьев Шри Мадхва-сампрадаи, таких, как Виджайадхваджа, Брахманйа Тиртха и Вйаса Тиртха. Из их трудов он собрал множество доказательств из Писаний.


а потом говорит, что:




> Речь идет об опровеждении позднейших искажений философии Таттва-вады в Мадхва-сампрадае, а не идей Мадхвачарьи на предмет Шуддха-Бхакти.


Если кто-то изучал постулаты существующих ныне ачарьев таттва-вади, они основаны только на постулатах Ачарьи Мадхвы. В следующих постах я приведу их. В ЧЧ конкретно говорится, что Господь Чайтанья не принимал философию Мадхвы. Это именно Мадхва установил карму и гьяну как составляющие бхакти, а не кто-то после него. И об этом говорится в самой Чайтанья Чаритамрите, что ачарья, с которым вел дебат Махапрабху согласился с Махапрабху, но сказал, что поделать ничего не может, так как сам Ачарья Мадхва научил нас таким образом.

Сначала автор статьи говорит, что Джива Госвами принимает все-таки авторитет последующих ачарьев, а затем он говорит, что Махапрабху отвергает последующих ачарьев. Линия не выстраивается, автор теряет из виду свои же собственные аргументы.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Здесь автор статьи противоречит сам себе. Сначала он пишет: 
> 
> 
> а потом говорит, что:


Здесь тоже нет противоречия - т.к. автор считает позиции ближайших последователей и учеников Мадхваачарьи аутентичными его позиции, но утверждает, что искажения в рамках сампрадаи возникли позднее...

----------


## Сергей Анатольевич

> Утверждается, что автор статьи - Бхакти Прагьяна Кешава Махарадж. Если не ошибаюсь, он является санньяса-гуру Бхактиведанты Свами Прабхупады и дикша гуру Нараяны Свами Махараджа...


Благодарю вас за пояснение.
Но то, что это санньяса-гуру Бхактиведанта Свами Прабхупады это не означает, что он в своих трудах ссылается на его учение.




> Т.е. автор говорит не о Шридхаре Свами - а о его учениках и последователях... а также о Нимбарка Ачарье...


Спасибо за исправление. Данная ошибка не делает услуги автору.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Благодарю вас за пояснение.
> Но то, что это санньяса-гуру Бхактиведанта Свами Прабхупады это не означает, что он в своих трудах ссылается на его учение.


причём здесь это? по большому счёту у них, как у гаудия-вайшнавов - одно учение и так... А главное, у них один гуру - Бхактисиддханта Сарасвати...




> Спасибо за исправление. Данная ошибка не делает услуги автору.


а в чём ошибка то? разве он (Джива Госвами) ссылается на учеников и последователей Шридхары Свами?  Нет! И он (автор статьи) не отрицал, что Джива Госвами ссылался непосредственно на Шридхару Свами...

----------


## Сергей Анатольевич

> Здесь тоже нет противоречия - т.к. автор считает позиции ближайших последователей и учеников Мадхваачарьи аутентичными его позиции, но утверждает, что искажения в рамках сампрадаи возникли позднее...


Когда позднее? Когда по-вашему жил Господь Чайтанья и когда жил Вьяса Тиртха? Вот даты жизни Вьяса Тиртхи (Sri Vyasa Tirtha (1460-1539)). Сопоставьте с датами жизни Господа Чайтаньи и датами его путешествия в Удупи, тогда и станет ясно, что речь шла о современниках Господа Чайтаньи и о их учении. Джива Госвами жил и работал позднее и ссылался на их труды, но Господь Чайтанья не причислял себя к их сампрадайе. Ему просто это было не нужно. Зачем вообще, преданный Гауранги пытается это отстоять? По мне так, если это сам Бхагаван, то зачем мне Его принижать до чьей-то сампрадайи, если я люблю Его одного. Ведь различия в учении в основных целях и медитациях абсолютно противоположны. Смыслом всего учения Махапрабху является Радхарани, тогда как Ачарья Мадхва вообще отвергает ее существование и гопи для него - это просто небесные апсары для удовлетворения Кришны и не больше.

----------


## Сергей Анатольевич

Cписок основных различий между учением Мадхвачарьи и учением Господа Чайтаньи:

- Мадхваиты практикуют вайдхи-марг, наполненный умонастроением айшварйи (величия), тогда как, гаудии практикуют рага-марг, где доминирует мадхурйа (сладость).

- Мадхваиты поклоняются Нартака-Гопалу одному, тогда как твердая решимость гаудиев, которые следуют по стопам Рагхунатха дас Госвами существенно отличается: йа экам говиндам бхаджати капати дамбхикатайа – “Тот, кто поклоняется Говинде одному является обманщиком и лицемером”. Последователи Мадхва-сампрадайи вообще считают, что нет никакой Радхарани, поскольку она не представлена в их литературе.

- Учение Мадхвачарьи – это двайта или абсолютная двойственность, тогда как Шри Чайтанья Махапрабху представил концепцию ачинтйа-бхедабхеда-таттва, доктрина одновременного, непостижимого единства и различия.

- Согласно Мадхвачарье, целью является мукти, тогда как, согласно Шри Чайтанье целью является кршна-према, а мукти относится к категории кайтава.

- Согласно Шри Чайтанье, радхара према – ‘садхйа-широмани’ – “Любовь Шримати Радхарани – высочайшее совершенство” (ЧЧ 2.8.98), тогда как, у Мадхвы полностью противоположное отношение. Мадхвачарья сравнивает гопи с апсарами Сваргалоки, что в глазах гаудия-вайшнава тяжкое преступление. Мадхвачарья насмерть стоял против гопи.

- Согласно Шри Чайтанье, Шри Кришна является парам-таттвой, однако согласно Мадхвачарье, Шри Вишну является Верховным.

- Согласно Шри Чайтанье, Шри Кришна – это пурна-аватара свайам-бхагаван, а другие являются его частями, тогда как, согласно Мадхвачарье, все аватары Бхагавана являются пурна-аватарами и можно поклоняться любой аватаре.

- Согласно Шри Чайтанье, Шри Кришна принимает служение в дасье, сакхье, ватсалье и мадхурье, тогда как, согласно Мадхвачарье, возможна только дасья-раса.

- Согласно Шри Чайтанье, в соответствии со стихом Гиты 9.32, независимо от пола, касты, цвета и т.д. можно достичь конечную цель жизни, тогда как, Мадхвачарья учил, что только брахманы по рождению достойны мукти.

- Согласно Шри Чайтанье, величайшее писание – это “Шримад Бхагаватам”, тогда как, согласно Мадхвачарье – это “Махабхарата”.

- Согласно Шри Чайтанье, Святое Имя Кришны не отлично от Кришны, тогда как, согласно Мадхвачарье Они отличны друг от друга.

- Согласно Шри Чайтанье, мурти не отлично от Бхагавана, тогда как, согласно Мадхвачарье Они отличны друг от друга.

----------


## Сергей Анатольевич

> Аргумент 4: «Путешествуя по Южной Индии, Шриман Махапрабху посетил Удупи. В беседе с Таттва-вади-ачарьей (из сампрадаи Шри Мадхвы) Махапрабху опроверг выводы Таттва-вади, поэтому Его нельзя причислять к сампрадае Мадхвы».
> 
> Опровержение: Речь идет об опровеждении позднейших искажений философии Таттва-вады в Мадхва-сампрадае, а не идей Мадхвачарьи на предмет Шуддха-Бхакти. Читатель поймёт это, взглянув на следующий отрывок из «Шри Чайтанья-Чаритамриты» (М., 9.276-277):


Вот эта история, здесь все вполне ясно (ЧЧ Мадхья 9.245-278):

    Затем Чайтанья Махапрабху прибыл в Удупи, место таттвавади. Там Он увидел Божество Господа Кришны и стал безумным от экстаза. Он смотрел на Божество Нартака Гопала, которое поражает своей красотой. Это Божество явилось Мадхвачарье во сне. Он, каким-то образом, достал это Божество из гопи-чандана, который транспортировался на корабле, принес его в Удупи и установил в храме. И сегодня, последователи Мадхвачарьи, известные как таттвавади, поклоняются этому Божеству.

    Для Шри Чайтаньи Махапрабху было великим удовольствием смотреть на прекрасную форму Гопала. Он подолгу пел и танцевал в экстатической любви. Когда таттвавади-вайшнавы впервые увидели Шри Чайтанью Махапрабху, они посчитали его майавади-санньяси. Поэтому они не разговаривали с Ним.

    Позже, видя Махапрабху в экстатической любви, они застыли от изумления. Когда они поняли, что это вайшнав, они хорошо приняли Его. Махапрабху понимал, что таттвавади очень гордятся своим вайшнавизмом. Поэтому Он улыбнулся и начал говорить. Считая их гордыми, Махапрабху начал свою дискуссию. Главный ачарья общины таттвавада был очень ученым в шастрах.

    Махапрабху смиренно задал ему вопросы – “Я не очень хорошо знаю цель жизни и как достичь ее. Пожалуйста, скажи Мне, какова садхья и какова садхана для достижения этой садхьи?”

    Ачарья ответил – “Варнашрама-дхарма, которая посвящена Кришне, является лучшей садханой. Получение пяти видов мукти и достижение Вайкунтхи является высочайшей целью. Таков вердикт священных писаний.”

    Махапрабху сказал – “В шастрах сказано, что шраванам-киртанам – это самая лучшая садхана в обретении любовного служения Кришне.” – и процитировал стихи ШБ 7.5.23-24 (шраванам киртанам вишнох). – “Когда совершается шравана-киртана – достигается према и это является пятой целью жизни.” – и процитировал ШБ 11.2.40.

    Махапрабху продолжил – “Во всех писаниях порицается кармическая деятельность. Рекомендуется отказаться от нее, так как с помощью нее никогда не достичь према-бхакти.” – и процитировал ШБ 11.11.32, БГ 18.66 и ШБ 11.20.9. – “Преданные отвергают пять видов мукти. Они считают мукти подобным аду.” – и процитировал ШБ 3.29.13, ШБ 5.14.44 и ШБ 6.17.28. – “Мукти и карма, эти две вещи отвергаются преданными, а ты говоришь, что это садхья и садхана. Видя, что я санньяси, ты повел себя лицемерно и не описал садхану и садхью.”

    Слушая Махапрабху таттвачарья застыдился. Видя Его приверженность к вайшнавизму он был сильно изумлен и ответил – “То, что ты сказал – это истина. Это вывод всех вайшнавских шастр. Но мы практикуем то, что установил Мадхвачарья.”

    Махапрабху сказал – “Карми и гьяни – это непреданные, а в твоей сампрадайе есть симптомы обоих. Единственную квалификацию, которую я у вас вижу, так это с полной решимостью принятие истинной формы Господа за Ишвару.” – таким образом Шри Чайтанья разбил гордыню таттвавади вдребезги.

----------


## Сергей Анатольевич

> Шриман Махапрабху принял концепцию Мадхвы также потому, что она ясно опровергает философию майавады, или кеваладвайта-вады, во всех отношениях противоположную Бхакти.


Однако принял санньясу в майавада-сапрадайе.




> А третьей причиной послужило то, что Шри Мадхвачарья нашёл Нанда-нандана Нартака-Гопала и установил поклонение Ему в Удупи. Увидев это Божество во время Своего путешествия по Южной Индии, Шри Чайтанья Махапрабху преисполнился трансцендентных эмоций и стал танцевать. Такого Божества Он никогда еще не видел. Это еще один веский аргумент, что Шри Чайтанья Махапрабху находится в преемственности Мадхвы.


Это вообще никакой не аргумент и тем более не веский. Господь Чайтанья провел большую часть жизни в Пури и испытывал самые глубокие чувства смотря на Джаганнатху. Разве можно теперь сказать, что Господь Чайтанья был последователем сампрадайи Храма Пури? И опять же прочитав всю историю посещения Махапрабху Удупи целиком, ничего не упустив, можно увидеть, что Махапрабху отделяет себя от их сампрадайи и порицает ее.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Однако принял санньясу в майавада-сапрадайе.


ну это тоже не аргумент - ведь сам Мадхаачарья тоже принял санньясу в майавада-сампрадае...

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Когда позднее? Когда по-вашему жил Господь Чайтанья и когда жил Вьяса Тиртха? Вот даты жизни Вьяса Тиртхи (Sri Vyasa Tirtha (1460-1539)). Сопоставьте с датами жизни Господа Чайтаньи и датами его путешествия в Удупи, тогда и станет ясно, что речь шла о современниках Господа Чайтаньи и о их учении. Джива Госвами жил и работал позднее и ссылался на их труды, но Господь Чайтанья не причислял себя к их сампрадайе. Ему просто это было не нужно. Зачем вообще, преданный Гауранги пытается это отстоять? По мне так, если это сам Бхагаван, то зачем мне Его принижать до чьей-то сампрадайи, если я люблю Его одного. Ведь различия в учении в основных целях и медитациях абсолютно противоположны. Смыслом всего учения Махапрабху является Радхарани, тогда как Ачарья Мадхва вообще отвергает ее существование и гопи для него - это просто небесные апсары для удовлетворения Кришны и не больше.


Значит гаудии были не согласны с рядом других таттва-вади - показателен здесь приведённый Вами пример из Чайтаньи-чаритамриты...

----------


## Сергей Анатольевич

> Аргумент 6: «Шри Мадхавендра Пури и Ишвара Пури не могли быть санньяси Мадхва-сампрадаи, поскольку вместо титула «Тиртха», принятого в Мадхва-сампрадае они носили титул «Пури». Если Шри Мадхавендра Пури не принадлежал к Мадхва-сампрадае, то нет никаких оснований причислять к этой сампрадае Шримана Махапрабху».
> 
> Опровержение: Так могут говорить люди, несведуюшие в Сампрадая-Таттве. «Пури» — это не титул, а имя, которое Мадхавендра Пурипад получил вместе с санньясой. В действительности, он был посвящённым учеником Шри Лакшмипати Тиртхи, который принадлежал к Шри Мадхва-сампрадае, а впоследствии принял санньясу у одного санньяси по имени Пури. Точно так же поступил Шриман Махапрабху, получив дикшу у Шри Ишвары Пури, а потом санньясу — у Шри Кешавы Бхарати.


Бхактисиддханта Сарасвати в комментариях на Чайтанья Бхагавату приводит 10 главных титулов санньяси. Одно из них - это Пури.




> Нигде не говорится, что роль дикша-гуру и санньяса-гуру должна выполнять одна и та же личность. В одних случаях это один и тот же человек, а в других — нет. Шри Мадхвачарья тоже получил посвящение в Вишну-мантру в вайшнавской сампрадае, а санньяса-вешу принял у адвайта-вади Ачьюта-Прекши. Через некоторое время Ачьюта-Прекша под влиянием Шри Мадхвачарьи принял Учение Вайшнавов. Это означает, что, приняв санньясу у адвайта-вади, Шри Мадхвачарья остался чужд концепции адвайта-вады. Он не только не поддался их идеям, но наоборот – с блеском разбил все аргументы адвайта-вади и, утвердив концепцию Таттва-вады, стал повсюду её проповедовать и распространять. То же самое произошло и со Шри Чайтаньей Махапрабху.


Во времена Чайтаньи Махапрабху и до нынешних времен - это устоявшаяся практика в Мадхва-сампрадайе - давать дикшу вместе с санньясой и одновременно с титулом Тиртха.

----------


## Сергей Анатольевич

> ну это тоже не аргумент - ведь сам Мадхаачарья тоже принял санньясу в майавада-сампрадае...


Тем более... Это вдвойне не аргумент.

----------


## Сергей Анатольевич

> Значит гаудии были не согласны с рядом других таттва-вади - показателен здесь приведённый Вами пример из Чайтаньи-чаритамриты...


Поясните, не совсем понятно. Вы считаете, что Ачарья Мадхва признавал существование Радхарани, а кто-то потом Ее вдруг отверг?

----------


## Владимиир

Натянутая тема какая-то, Господь Кришна раздает свою милость не по членству в сампрадае, а по уровню поклонения и искренности. Поэтому спорить чья сампрадая лучше,это бесполезно и даже опасно. Пусть это делают Гуру в борьбе за своих лучших учеников. Все эти уклоны... коментарии... это много раз проходили в истории религий, а обусловленные души продолжают жить в невежестве... я бы счел такую тему очень опасной, форуму она точно не на пользу

----------


## Ishtadeva Das

мои поклоны! предлагаю Вам гораздо шире взглянуть на эту тему. на самом деле здесь никто не спорит о том чья сампрадая лучше (ибо в этом случае ОНА ОДНА))! да и, как сказал один Гуру, нет ничего плохого, что человек гордится своей принадлежностью, к той или иной школе, учению, парампаре, гуру и тд.! ПРОБЛЕМЫ начинаются лишь тогда, когда ЧЕЛОВЕК НАЧИНАЕТ ПРОТИВОПОСТАВЛЯТЬ СВОЕ УЧЕНИЕ (РЕЛИГИЮ, САМПРАДАЮ и тд.) ДРУГИМ УЧЕНИЯМ, это выдает определенную зависть и  враждебность (что несомненно препятствует дух. росту)! Например, недавно в одной дискуссии, так называемые ''последователи Мадхавачарьи, таттвадины'', пытались всячески опровергнуть авторитетность (и принадлежность к линии Мадхавы), Гаудия Сампрадаи. Более того, они утверждали что Махапрабху не является Воплощением Кришны, что все так называемые труды Ачарьев (Чайтанья Чаритамрита и тд.), это не более чем, Бенгальский фольклор и выдумки, что нужно опираться только на Шрути и тд, и т.п. Конечно, кто может посчитать бессмысленным, вступать в подобные дискуссии и что-то доказывать. Но я считаю, что среди адептов Гаудия линии, должны быть компетентные Люди, знающие Сиддханту, как Мадхвачарьи, так и Гаудия Вайшнавов, в чем заключается Единство и Различие школ, и уметь привести все это в противовес ложным утверждениям. В отличие от тех, кто здесь просто пытается исскуственно раздувать противоречия, там где их нет! На самом деле этого хотел Шрила Прабхупада, этого хотел Шрила Сарасвати Тхакур и др. Ачарьи). Поэтому мы просто, пытаемся разобраться в чем единство и различие школ.

''Дело в том, что если у вас тилака и кантхи, это ещё не значит, что вы принадлежите к движению сознания Кришны. Это может быть у любого мошенника. Вы должны знать философию. Вы должны отвечать на любые возражения. Поэтому Бхактивенода Тхакур пел песню, рассказывающую об этих обманщиках. Он говорит: ei oto ek kalir cela. «Вот слуга Кали». Какой слуга? Na te tilak golai mala». У него есть тилака и голай мала, вот и всё». Он не знает философию. Если вы не знаете философию, если у вас на теле просто тилака и кантхи, вы не настоящий слуга, вы некомпетентны. Да, тилака и мала необходимы. Но сравните с полицейским. Если мошенник оденется как полицейский, он им не станет. Он должен знать полицейские правила, уголовное право, кто подлежит наказанию, кто нет, что такое преступность, что такое невиновность. Он должен знать всё это''. 
(Лекция Шрилы Прабхупады, 4 июня 1976) 

''Вы можете восхвалять своего Гуру Махараджу, но вы должны обладать знаниями и выступать перед публикой и быть способным защитить себя. В этом ваш успех. А не в восхвалении своего Гуру Махараджи. Вы можете хвалить своего Гуру Махараджу. Это не трудно. Но вы должны побеждать противников, а потом вы можете от всей души восхвалять своего Гуру Махараджу. Вы можете это делать дома, и Гуру Махараджа будет удовлетворен. «О, мой ученик возносит мне хвалу». Это не очень… Это хорошо. Это выражение почтения. Это достойное качество. Но вы должны участвовать в борьбе. Тогда ваш Гуру Махараджа будет прславлен.'' 
(Шрила Прабхупада, Беседа. 26 декабря 1975г.) 

''Я очень рад, что вы бросаете вызов всем этим, так называемым свами и гуру. Мой Гуру Махараджа ценил преданных, которые, смело отстаивают нашу философию вайшнавов. Мы должны использовать любую возможность нанести поражение этим мошенникам и прогнать их, поэтому, пожалуйста, оставайтесь на своей решительной позиции. (Шрила Прабхупада, письмо от 30.11.71г.)''

----------


## Aniruddha das

Шри Чайтанья Чаритамрита Мадхья, Глава 9:

ТЕКСТ 273

шуни' таттвачарйа хаила антаре ладжджита
прабхура ваишнавата декхи, ха-ила висмита

шуни' — услышав; таттва-ачарйа — ачарья Таттвавада-сампрадаи; хаила — стал; антаре — в уме; ладжджита — пристыженным; прабхура — Господа Шри Чайтаньи Махапрабху; ваишнавата — преданность вайшнавизму; декхи — увидев; ха-ила висмита — поразился.

Когда ачарья Таттвавада-сампрадаи услышал слова Шри Чайтаньи Махапрабху, ему стало очень стыдно. Непоколебимая вера Шри Чайтаньи Махапрабху в учение вайшнавов поразила его до глубины души.

ТЕКСТ 274

ачарйа кахе,  —  туми йеи каха, сеи сатйа хайа
сарва-шастре ваишнавера эи сунишчайа

ачарйа кахе — ачарья таттвавади говорит; туми — Ты; йеи — которое; каха — говоришь; сеи — это; сатйа — истина; хайа — есть; сарва-шастре — во всех богооткровенных писаниях; ваишнавера — преданных Господа Вишну; эи — это; су-нишчайа — заключение.

Ачарья таттвавади ответил: «Все, что Ты сказал, истина. К такому же заключению приходят все богооткровенные писания вайшнавов».

ТЕКСТ 275

татхапи мадхвачарйа йе карийачхе нирбандха
сеи ачарийе сабе сампрадайа-самбандха

татхапи — однако; мадхва-ачарйа — Мадхвачарья; йе — которые; карийачхе — сформулировал; нирбандха — правила и предписания; сеи — им; ачарийе — следуем; сабе — все; сампрадайа — общины; самбандха — связь.

«Тем не менее мы следуем всему тому, что Мадхвачарья установил для нашей общины в качестве официальной доктрины».

ТЕКСТ 276

прабху кахе,  —  карми, джнани,  —  дуи бхакти-хина
томара сампрадайе декхи сеи дуи чихна

прабху кахе — Господь Шри Чайтанья Махапрабху говорит; карми — тот, кто стремится наслаждаться плодами своего труда; джнани — философ-теоретик; дуи — оба; бхакти-хина — непреданные; томара — в вашей; сампрадайе — общине; декхи — вижу; сеи — эти; дуи — два; чихна — признака.

Шри Чайтанья Махапрабху сказал: «Тех, кто стремится наслаждаться плодами своего труда, а также философов-теоретиков относят к непреданным. В вашей же сампрадае присутствуют обе эти концепции».

ТЕКСТ 277

сабе, эка гуна декхи томара сампрадайе
сатйа-виграха кари' ишваре караха нишчайе

сабе — во всем; эка — одно; гуна — достоинство; декхи — вижу; томара — в вашей; сампрадайе — общине; сатйа-виграха — образ Господа как истину; кари' — приняв; ишваре — в Верховной Личности Бога; караха — выказываете; нишчайе — убежденность.

«Единственное достоинство, которое Я вижу в вашей сампрадае, заключается в том, что вы признаете истинность образа Господа».

КОММЕНТАРИЙ: Шри Чайтанья Махапрабху хотел обратить внимание ачарьи таттвавади, принадлежавшего к Мадхвачарья-сампрадае, на то, что образ жизни таттвавади не способствует чистому преданному служению, поскольку чистое преданное служение не должно иметь оттенков кармической деятельности и умозрительного философствования. В случае кармической деятельности осквернение вызвано желанием достичь более высокого уровня жизни, а в случае умозрительного философствования  —  желанием раствориться в бытии Абсолютной Истины. В Таттвавада-сампрадае Мадхвачарьи строго следуют принципам варнашрама-дхармы, которые включают в себя кармическую деятельность. Стремление таттвавади достичь высшей цели (мукти)  —  это не более чем разновидность материального желания. Чистый преданный должен быть свободен от всех материальных желаний. Он просто служит Господу. Тем не менее Чайтанья Махапрабху остался доволен тем, что в сампрадае Мадхвачарьи (Таттвавада-сампрадае) признают существование трансцендентной формы Господа. Это несомненное достоинство всех вайшнавских сампрадай.

Отрицает существование трансцендентной формы Господа майявада-сампрадая. Если же подобные имперсоналистские настроения проникают в вайшнавскую сампрадаю, то такая сампрадая лишается основы. В действительности есть много так называемых вайшнавов, чья высшая цель  —  раствориться в бытии Господа. Философия сахаджия-вайшнавов, например, сводится к тому, чтобы слиться со Всевышним. Как отмечает здесь Шри Чайтанья Махапрабху, Шри Мадхавендра Пури принял Мадхвачарью только потому, что в его сампрадае признают существование трансцендентной формы Господа.

ТЕКСТ 278

эи-мата танра гхаре гарва чурна кари'
пхалгу-тиртхе табе чали аила гаурахари

эи-мата — таким образом; танра гхаре — в его обители; гарва — гордыню; чурна кари' — разбив; пхалгу-тиртхе — в святое место, которое называется Пхалгу-тиртха; табе — тогда; чали — идя; аила — пошел; гаура-хари — Господь Шри Чайтанья Махапрабху.

Так Шри Чайтанья Махапрабху сокрушил гордыню таттвавади. После этого Он отправился в святое место под названием Пхалгу-тиртха.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Поясните, не совсем понятно. Вы считаете, что Ачарья Мадхва признавал существование Радхарани, а кто-то потом Ее вдруг отверг?


Нет



> КОММЕНТАРИЙ: Шри Чайтанья Махапрабху хотел обратить внимание ачарьи таттвавади, принадлежавшего к Мадхвачарья-сампрадае, на то, что образ жизни таттвавади не способствует чистому преданному служению, поскольку чистое преданное служение не должно иметь оттенков кармической деятельности и умозрительного философствования.


не думаю, что Мадхвачарья проповедовал карму и гьяну...

----------


## Дмитрий Межуев

Я к сожалению, ещё не прочитал прекрасную статью, предложенную Иштадевой, по причине нехватки времени. Но должен заранее сделать несколько фундаментальных оговорок.

Во первых, истина метафизики - эстетика, та самая эстетика Рупы Госвами, так как главная проблема метафизики сугубо эстетическая - выражение принципиально невыразимого трансцендентного.

Во вторых, с такой точки зрения двайта Мадхавачарьи не является некоей онтологией - дуализмом, ни тем более этикой, а именно этические интерпретации метафизического знания дух времени, например, дуализм Мадхавы - это самбандха джняна.

В третьих, эстетические интерпретации двайты сводятся к тому, что трансцендентная Вайкунтха Мадхавачарьи - метафора указующая на Бхаума Вриндавану - сердце мира. Указуя на небеса ачарья указует на Вриндаван.

Видимо это причина того, что двайта была принята гаудия вайшнавами. Это снимает сразу же множество проблем интерпретации учения Мадхавачарьи. Я буду рассматривать его доктрину с таких позиций, если вы видите в этом какие то отклонения или косяки, укажите на это пожалуйста.

----------


## Дмитрий Межуев

Смысл прекрасного и славного принципа мукхья вритти наиболее адекватно отражает такой западный термин, как катафатика(катафатическое богословие католиков). Катафатика - это непосредственное указание на Господа и его атрибуты. Буквальное понимание принципа буквального понимания просто неразумие.

Боги Мадхавачарьи - это просто человеческая перспектива восприятия трансцендентного. Простаки пастухи Браджа - боги! Вспомним историю о том, как жёны брахманов накормили пастушков, просивших прасад от имени Баладева, и как сокрушались брахманы отдавшие предпочтение ведическим жертвоприношения. 

Таким образом Брадж - это то же некая метафора. Естественно между путями на Вайкунтху и Голоку существует принципиальная разница, но исходя из допущения, что Вайкунтха и боги для Мадхавачарьи не более чем изобразительное средство - метафора, мы снимаем это противоречие.

Всё это моё личное мнение, просьба указать на проблемы в моих интерпретациях.

----------


## Сергей Анатольевич

> не думаю, что Мадхвачарья проповедовал карму и гьяну...


Именно это он и делал. Можете почитать его труды, можете узнать это у его последователей, можете еще раз внимательно почитать Кришнадаса Кавираджа, ведь это именно он так говорит, что Мадхвачарья так установил. Кришна сам в Гите бОльшую часть говорит о карме и гьяне.

----------


## Сергей Анатольевич

> В третьих, эстетические интерпретации двайты сводятся к тому, что трансцендентная Вайкунтха Мадхавачарьи - метафора указующая на Бхаума Вриндавану - сердце мира. Указуя на небеса ачарья указует на Вриндаван.
> Видимо это причина того, что двайта была принята гаудия вайшнавами. Это снимает сразу же множество проблем интерпретации учения Мадхавачарьи. Я буду рассматривать его доктрину с таких позиций, если вы видите в этом какие то отклонения или косяки, укажите на это пожалуйста.


Мадхва никогда не проповедовал Вриндаван и не указывал на него. Для него это были детские шалости Кришны, ничего серьезного. Серьезная таттва для него - это Гита и Кришна в Двараке. Более того, он отверг 3 главы из 10 песни Бхагаватам (12-14), которые прославляют Вриндаван и говорят об иллюзии Брахмы (Брахма вимохана лила). Потому что Брахма - высочайший из гуру и не может быть в иллюзии.

----------


## Сергей Анатольевич

> Простаки пастухи Браджа - боги!


Они не боги - они рагатмика-бхакты.




> Таким образом Брадж - это то же некая метафора.


Врадж - это не метафора, можете съездить туда и посмотреть.




> Естественно между путями на Вайкунтху и Голоку существует принципиальная разница, но исходя из допущения, что Вайкунтха и боги для Мадхавачарьи не более чем изобразительное средство - метафора, мы снимаем это противоречие.


С чего ради для Мадхвы это метафора?

----------


## Ishtadeva Das

> Более того, он отверг 3 главы из 10 песни Бхагаватам (12-14), которые прославляют Вриндаван и говорят об иллюзии Брахмы (Брахма вимохана лила). Потому что Брахма - высочайший из гуру и не может быть в иллюзии.


на эту тему кстати есть нектарная катха от Шрила Бхакти Ракшак Шридхарадев Госвами :smilies: ))

В нескольких местах «Шримад Бхагаватам» мы видим, что Брахма, творец всей этой вселенной, испытывается Кришной. И, тем не менее, Брахма является нашим Гуру. Он – изначальный Гуру нашей преемственности (Шри Брахма-Мадхва-Гоудия-сампрадаи). То, что он может попасть под влияние иллюзии, является настолько обескураживающим и трудным для понимания, что Мадхвачарья убрал этот раздел из «Шримад Бхагаватам» [история о том, как Брахма украл мальчиков-друзей и телят Шри Кришны, но сам оказался «обманут» Им]. Мадхвачарья никак не мог принять эти две главы из «Бхагаватам», в которых Брахма попадает под влияние иллюзии и вначале обретает какое-то неправильное представление о Кришне. Однако Шри Чайтанья Махапрабху принимал всё полностью. Это очень интересный момент. Как мог изначальный Гуру нашей Сампрадаи попасть под влияние иллюзии относительно Кришны? Это ачинтйа, непостижимо. И, тем не менее, всё можно понять благодаря философскому принципу Ачинтйа-бхедабхед-Таттвы – непостижимого единства и различия. Как мы можем объяснить, что наш изначальный Гуру попал под влияние иллюзии, причём не один раз, а дважды? Такова Лила, Божественная Игра. Наглядную иллюстрацию принципа Ачинтйа-бхедабхед-Таттвы можно обнаружить на примере того, как Сам Кришна ведёт Себя со Своими Преданными. Господь полностью независим от всего. Но иногда Он проявляет Себя таким образом, что находится в подчинении у Своих Преданных и должен делать то, что они от Него хотят. Но потом снова Он может оставлять их как бы «без внимания». Такова истинная природа спонтанных Игр Шри Кришны, Сладостного Абсолюта.



Лила Господа движется не прямолинейно, а зигзагами. Волны, исходящие от Абсолюта, ведут себя таким образом. Эта характерная особенность Кришна-Лилы постоянно доминирует над всем остальным. Бог, Шри Кришна, никогда не подчиняется никаким законам. С этим изначальным пониманием мы должны приступать к любому изучению Абсолюта. Мы должны постоянно держать у себя в уме то, что Он является Абсолютным, а мы – безгранично малые существа. Он – Адхокшаджа, трансцендентный, за пределами сферы нашего эмпирического восприятия. [Далее приводится ответ Шрилы Прабхупады Бхактисиддханты Сарасвати на вопрос о кажущихся противоречиях между некоторыми утверждениями Шри Рупы Госвами и Шри Санатаны Госвами: «Это – адхокшаджа, это за пределами нашего понимания».] Кришна-Лила является непостижимой (ачинтйа). Всё сущее не обязано находиться у нас в подчинении. Верховный Господь сохраняет за Собой «все права». Это необходимо понять в том случае, если мы вообще хотим обрести связь с Тем планом Реальности. «Бхагавата» гласит: гйанэ прайасам удапасйа наманта эва – это неправильно стремиться узнать всё о Божественном. Знание само по себе может обладать некой ценностью здесь, в этом мире, но по отношению к Божественной Истине высочайшего уровня стремление узнать всё является дисквалификацией. Если какой-то слуга, получив работу в доме господина, будет с необыкновенной силой стремиться получить контроль над ключами его дома, то господин будет относиться к нему с недоверием. Итак, желание узнать всё является своего рода болезнью, и оно является врагом нашего духовного продвижения. Ведь самое важное – это самопредание Господу, Шаранагати.



Подлинная чистота, подлинная неосквернённость находятся несравненно выше всех остальных понятий о чистоте. Пути Господа исполнены чудес. Мы должны быть готовы к этому. И быть готовыми к тому, что всё наше знание этого мира, весь наш внешний опыт окажутся ошибочными. Поэтому и говорится: гйанэ прайасам удапасйа наманта эва – [в том, что касается понимания Бога] освободись от своего прошлого опыта, от того, что ты получал в мире чувств, в мире эмпирического знания (пратйакша-гйана). Ты будешь постоянно стремиться проложить себе путь в Божественный Мир, опираясь на мирское знание и понимание. Но в этом стихе говорится: «Падшие люди этого мира! Вашим «богатством» является лишь мирской опыт, опыт ваших чувств. Но это не сработает в данном случае, это не будет обладать никакой ценностью на более высоком плане бытия. Для вас открывается нечто совершенно новое, поэтому приближайтесь к Тому Миру с открытым умом; поймите, что для Безграничного возможно всё». Очень трудно освободиться от суеверия так называемой «истины», обнаруживаемой здесь. […] Как мы можем понять, что Брахма, изначальный Гуру нашей сампрадаи, впал в иллюзию? Мы думаем, что это «невозможно». Но Кришна просто играет «в прятки» с Брахмой, нашим изначальным Гуру. Это подобно игре в прятки. Причём, иногда Кришна побеждает других, а иногда «побеждают» Его. […] Какое бы благо мы ни получили от соприкосновения с этим потоком Лилы, но всё может быть потеряно в наших попытках измерить его – это будет единственным следствием нашего сухого анализирования. И поэтому нам необходимо обрести вкус Лилы Господа, делая это в смиренном настроении. […] Когда Преданность Господу становится спонтанной, анурага, то разумные обоснования и даже св. Писания начинают занимать второстепенное положение. Там уже нет места даже аргументации священных Писаний.



В Его Лиле ничего не является «заранее спланированным». Мы не можем сказать: «Это будет именно так, а не иначе». Божественные Игры Кришны охраняются Его сладостной Волей. «Все права защищены». Мы хотим обнаружить какой-то закон, находящийся над Его сладостной Волей, но это бессмысленно. Мы не можем втиснуть Лилу Господа в какие-то рамки. Мы можем лишь говорить о том, что она была явлена в каком-то конкретном месте, каким-то определённым образом. Но мы никогда не можем быть уверены, примет ли она сегодня точно такие же очертания. Вот почему мы обнаруживаем определённые различия в описаниях Игр Господа, которые происходили в разные эпохи (калпы). Шри Джива Госвами говорит, что причина почему иногда Лилы описываются в Шастрах различным образом, такова: в разные времена данная Лила разыгрывалась по-разному. […] Мы должны приближаться к Богу, постоянно помня о том, что Он существует и сейчас. Он не является чем-то застывшим. Мы не должны ожидать только того, что уже было прежде. Если мы будем ожидать «того же самого», то такие повторения только приведут нас к мысли о том, что Бог не является живой Личностью, и что подобного рода Божественность находится под влиянием каких-то законов истории. Но в каждое мгновение, в каждую секунду Он может явить всё, что угодно, совершенно по-новому. И поэтому наши сердца должны быть широко открыты этому, когда мы приближаемся к Высочайшему Авторитету абсолютного плана Лилы, Божественной Игры. А это значит, что наше самопредание должно увеличиться до безграничных размеров. Самопредание безгранично, так же как и Его Лила. С таким углублённым восприятием нам нужно стараться читать о Его Лиле. И хотя Брахма, другие деваты, различные Гуру и составители многих Шастр представляли миру какое-то конкретное описание Игр Бога, но мы должны понимать, что Игры Кришны не ограничены никакими описаниями. Кришну невозможно втиснуть в какие-либо рамки.

----------


## Ishtadeva Das

Именно по этой причине Шри Чайтанья Махапрабху без малейших колебаний принимал описание в «Бхагаватам» той истории, «Брахма-вимохана-Лилы», – о том, как Брахма впал в иллюзию во вриндаванской Кришна-Лиле, и также описание того, как Брахма пришёл на встречу с Кришной в Двараке, когда произошла подобная ситуация. Размеры сладостной Воли Безграничного столь огромны, что она можёт вместить в себя всё, и даже Брахма, великий творец вселенной, может оказаться введённым Кришной в заблуждение. Все эти Игры подобны бесчисленным маякам, указывающим нам Путь. Брахма, наш изначальный Гуру, был введён в заблуждение Кришной, и Ведавьяса, Гуру всей вселенной, тоже выслушивал критику от Нарады. И сам Нарада подвергался испытаниям не раз. Все эти примеры указывают нам Путь, правильное направление. Говорится так: шрутибхир вимригйам – Шрути, священные авторитетные Книги о явленной Истине, только указывают нам Путь. Сам Шри Кришна говорит (в «Гите» 15.15): ведайш ча сарвайр ахам эва ведйо – «Все Веды предназначены для того, чтобы явить Меня, Безграничного Господа». Все Писания предназначены для того, чтобы показать, как действует Безграничное. Поэтому и говорится, что мы можем получить максимальное Благо лишь через самопредание Господу, Шаранагати. Кришна говорит: «Отбрось все умственные предрассудки и ограничения, обретённые тобой в этом ограниченном мире, и раскройся Мне. Тогда для Безграничного будет очень легко проливать на твою душу свет и способность к истинному пониманию. Тогда тебе будет очень легко очистить уровень своего понимания, очистить «зеркало» своего сердца». Обладая связью с Безграничным, ты увидишь, что повсюду находится Центр, и нигде нет «периферии». Но чтобы осознать это, ты должен стремиться жить в Вечности, в Мире Вайкунтхи, который не поддаётся материальным измерениям.



Однажды Мать Йашода увидела всё Творение во рту Кришны и была крайне изумлена этим. Но вскоре её непродолжительное удивление прошло, когда она вспомнила, что Кришна – это её Сын, и она обняла Его. Когда Брахма похитил мальчиков-пастушков и телят, он подумал, что ему удалось создать какую-то помеху в Лилах Кришны, но затем он обнаружил, что она протекает, как и прежде. Даже мельчайшая деталь этой Лилы Господа не оказалась нарушенной. И тогда Брахма предался Господу Кришне и стал возносить Ему свои молитвы.



Шри Джива Госвами в своей «Бхакти-сандарбхе» дал наиболее важное объяснение слову «Бхагаван» (Бог): бхагаван бхаджанийа-сарва-сад-гуна-вишишта. Словом «Бхагаван» он определяет такой аспект Безграничного: бхаджанийа – То, что достойно поклонения. Когда мы соприкасаемся с Ним, мы начинаем хотеть отдать себя Ему ради Его удовлетворения. Существуют разные категории Безграничного, но высочайшая – эта: бхаджанийа гуна вишишта. Бог является настолько прекрасным и привлекательным, что Он привлекает к Себе всех, вдохновляя на предание Ему. Никакие другие концепции Безграничного, будь то безграничное пространство, время, могущество или что-либо ещё, не могут соперничать с этой высочайшей концепцией Безграничного – с Безграничностью, которая Всепривлекающая. Всё остальное довольно поверхностно. Но Безграничная Любовь, привлекающая к Себе нашу любовь и самопредание, – это высочайшая концепция Безграничного, и это Шри Кришна.



С чем бы мы ни сталкивались, но наиболее настоятельной необходимостью, приносящей счастье, остаётся Любовь. Она – абсолютный повелитель всего. Ничто не может идти в сравнение с Ней. Бросая вызов этому главному Принципу – Принципу Любви, каждый должен будет встретить своё поражение в этом. Шри Чайтанья Махапрабху говорил именно о том, что наиболее существенно – о Любви, о Преме.



Мадхвачарья, в своей концепции о том, как следует смотреть на Ачарью, духовного Учителя, не смог бы правильно воспринять Лилу, связанную с иллюзией Брахмы. Ведь Брахма является Сампрадая-Гуру, то есть первым и наиболее почитаемым Гуру в нашей традиции, в Брахма-Мадхва-сампрадае. И поэтому Мадхва исключил из своих копий «Шримад Бхагаватам» эти две главы об иллюзии Брахмы. Но Махапрабху не сделал этого. Он принял редакцию Шрилы Шридхара Свами, которая находится в полном соответствии с шуддхадвайта-сиддхантой Вишнусвами, а последователи Вишнусвами-сампрадаи следуют пути Рагамарга, стремятся к чистой спонтанной Преданности Господу. Шридхар Свами включил эти две главы в свои комментарии к «Бхагаватам», и Махапрабху согласился с этим, что подтверждается в «Чайтанья-Чаритамрите». Мадхвачарья не мог принять даже и намёка на то, что Гуру иногда может быть введён в заблуждение [непосредственно по Воле Бхагавана]. Мадхвачарья, в отличие от Махапрабху, не способен был вынести такого, что Гуру может чего-то не знать, не обладать полнотой знания обо всём.

(Из книги «Любовный поиск потерянного слуги», глава «Брахма в иллюзии»)

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Кришна сам в Гите бОльшую часть говорит о карме и гьяне.


какое то странное совсем уж утверждение... Он же не прославлял кармическую деятельность, чего не делал также в отличии от упомянутого таттва-вади тот же Мадхачарья...

----------


## Ishtadeva Das

«…Есть у них и такое мнение, что Шанкарачарья в прошлом был Маниманом (асуром), но мы не принимаем этого. Мы несём на своей голове прежде всего то, что говорил Шри Чайтанья Махапрабху, мы принимаем Его Слова [о том, что Шанкарачарья пришёл как проявление Шивы Махадева]. Мадхвачарья также утверждал, что Гопи Вриндавана – это апсары с райских планет. Конечно, упоминается, что какие-то апсары «вошли» в Гопи [во время Бхаума-Лилы Кришны, Его земных Игр], точно так же, как Дрона вошёл в Нанду Махараджа, а Дхара – в Яшоду. В одной трансцендентной личности, которая приходит сюда из духовного Мира, могут дополнительно проявляться ещё какие-то дживы. Это вполне возможно, об этом упоминается во многих местах. Апсары могли войти в Гопи и быть вместе с ними. Но в действительности Гопи занимают необыкновенно высокое положение. Это гораздо выше понимания обычных людей о Божественности, где бы то ни было. Однако Мадхвачарья имел вот такое мнение насчёт этого вопроса.



Один пандит, весьма учёный последователь Мадхвачарьи, сказал мне, что они [мадхваиты] считают так: Божество находится «внутри» Шримурти. Однако мы [гоудии] считаем, что сам Шримурти и есть Божество. Шримурти полностью Божественен. Однажды, беседуя с одним выдающимся ачарьей Мадхва-сампрадаи, я увидел, что он не мог принять такую позицию. Тогда я привёл пример завершения явленной Лилы Шри Кришны, когда стрела охотника попала Ему в Стопу. Появившаяся «кровь» не была материальной, это всё было устроено Кришной специально, напоказ, с определённой целью. И точно так же – Шримурти, Который на первый взгляд может показаться чем-то материальным, обладающим какими-то материальными характеристиками. Но считать так – это майа, заблуждение. Ведь на самом деле Шримурти полностью духовный. Точно так же и Тело Шри Ситы Деви не было материальным, хотя Равана относился к нему как к материальному, желая наслаждаться им. И ему [ради Лилы] позволили относиться к Телу Ситы Деви таким образом, но это не означает, что оно было материальным.



Итак, есть определённые различия между положениями Гоудия-Сиддханты (философскими заключениями Шри Чайтаньядева и Шести Госвами) и положениями Мадхва-Сиддханты, Мадхвачарьи. Тем не менее, точно так же, как Махапрабху принял Кешаву Бхарати [из адвайта-вади сампрадаи] в качестве своего санньяса-гуру, Он принял своим дикша-гуру Ишвару Пури, который был последователем Мадхавендры Пури. Оба они имели посвящение в Мадхва-сампрадае. Таким образом, дикша-мантра пришла к Чайтанье Махапрабху именно из Мадхва-сампрадаи. В Гайе во времена Махапрабху была большая община Мадхва-сампрадаи, там был их крупный матх.



Что касается самого Мадхвачарьи – он был очень могущественным, сильным. Говорится, что он пришёл как проявление Ханумана и Бхимы. Некоторые связывают Мадхвачарью с Вьясадевом, так же как Бхиму – с Кришной, а Ханумана – с Рамачандрой.



У Ханумана были определённые отношения с Рамачандрой, а у Бхимы – с Кришной. Это были отношения, в основе которых – дружеское Служение [Дасйа с примесью Сакхья-Расы]. Такие же отношения были и у Мадхвачарьи с Вьясадевом. Вьясадев является Аватаром Вишну – таково мнение Мадхва-сампрадаи, и мы согласны с этим. Итак, Мадхвачарья обладал невероятной силой. Сохранился огромный камень, который он перенёс с одного места на другое, с какой-то целью. Там написано на табличке: «Этот камень Шри Мадхвачарья один перенёс с такого-то места сюда». Камень не могли бы поднять даже 20 или более силачей, но Мадхвачарья одной рукой поднял его и перенёс. Когда Мадхвачарья однажды отправился в своё путешествие (для проповеди или диспута) он взял с собой быка, чтобы тот перевозил его книги – священные Шастры, необходимые ему для цитирования из них перед оппонентами. Один ученик спросил его во время путешествия: «Кто после Вас будет проповедовать Учение и кто напишет комментарии на Ваши столь ценные книги?» Мадхвачарья показал на своего быка: «Это будет он». После Мадхвачарьи четверо учеников стали его преемниками: Падманабха, Нрихари, Мадхава и Акшобхья. Шри Падманабха (ранее Ачьюта-Прекша), был первым учеником и считался главным преемником Мадхвачарьи. Нрихари происходил из царского рода и прежде был министром Виджаянагара. Он стал хорошим учёным и стал вторым преемником Мадхвачарьи. Третьим преемником был Мадхава, и четвёртым – Акшобхья (оба они были учениками непосредственно Мадхвачарьи). И вот как-то раз, уже после Ухода Мадхвачарьи, Акшобхья задумался: «Кто же продолжит преемственность? Мадхвачарья сказал, что тот самый бык и будет проповедовать Учение. Но как это возможно?» Акшобхья не мог понять, что означали те слова Учителя. Через некоторое время Акшобхья отправился в путешествие, для проповеди. Однажды, сидя в манговом саду на берегу озера, он увидел человека в одеждах воина-кшатрия. Человек испытывал в тот момент такую жажду, что он подошёл к озеру, склонился лицом к воде и стал жадно пить, прямо как бык. Тогда Акшобхья вспомнил те слова Мадхвачарьи насчёт быка, и к нему пришло понимание их. Когда путник утолил свою жажду, Акшобхья подозвал его, усадил рядом и стал беседовать с ним. Постепенно выяснилось, что этот человек имеет большой интерес к религиозной философии, и он стал учеником Акшобхьи. Впоследствии его стали называть Джайатиртхой. Итак, в этой преемственности идут Акшобхья и затем Джайатиртха, который стал великим учёным. Он написал книги с очень убедительными, сильными аргументами, направленными непосредственно против философии майавады. Одна из его книг называется «Нйайа-судха», «Нектар логики», и она стала известной как орудие против майавады. Очень естественно и сильно она полностью опровергает учение майавади. Эта книга Джайатиртхи полностью представляет позицию Мадхвачарьи по этому вопросу.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Врадж - это не метафора, можете съездить туда и посмотреть.


Вы думаете, что просто этими пузырьками с глазной жидкостью можно увидеть Врадж, даже если съездить туда?

----------


## Ishtadeva Das

Вы знаете об этой преемственности из молитвы Шри Гуру-Парампаре: после Джайатиртхи был Гйанасиндху, потом Дайанидхи, потом Видйанидхи, Раджендра, Джайадхарма, Пурушоттам, Брахманйатиртха, Вйасатиртха и затем Лакшмипати. После Лакшмипати пришёл Мадхавендра Пури. И Гоудия-Вайшнавы отсчитывают непосредственно своё начало от Мадхавендры Пури [начало Гоудий]. Именно с него в Вайшнавизме началась новая ветвь – Ветвь Гоудия-Вайшнавов. Новая – потому что до Мадхавендры Пури нигде не наблюдалось истинных признаков Божественной Любви к Кришне. Но начиная с Мадхавендры Пури уже действительно появляется Божественная Любовь во всей своей полноте. Живая Любовь… Живая Божественная Любовь к Кришне, от которой может проявляться в уме и теле Преданного столько саттвика-викаров (трансцендентных изменений). Эта Божественная Любовь к Кришне заставляет Преданного плакать, танцевать и вызывает другие сердечные эмоции, которые приходят из духовного мира, когда есть настоящая Преданность Кришне во Вриндаване, Враджа-Бхакти. Это Бхакти Вриндавана, и оно [в нашу эпоху] начинается от Мадхавендры Пури. Затем, после Мадхавендры Пури в преемственности идут Шри Адвайта Прабху, Шри Нитьянанда Прабху и Шри Ишвара Пури, а после Ишвары Пури – Шри Чайтаньядев. Таким образом, Гоудия-сампрадая происходит от Мадхва-сампрадаи и представляет собой её Ветвь. И хотя есть значительная разница между некоторыми теологическими концепциями Мадхва-сампрадаи и Гоудия-сампрадаи, но мы преклоняемся перед Мадхвачарьей, поскольку он проповедовал против философии адвайты (майавады) и установил философскую разницу между «слугой» и «Объектом служения». Это столь естественное и настоящее различие между душой и Богом! Слуга и Господин – в этом и есть реальная разница. Джива является слугой, а Господь получает её служение. И никогда джива не может стать равной Богу, это было бы оскорблением Бога. Очень сильно и убедительно Мадхвачарья развенчал ту теорию, которая гласит, что «слуга» в какое-то время может достичь положения «Господина», то есть Бога. Это никогда не возможно. Между дживой и Богом есть вечное различие в этом, и думать иначе – самое отвратительное, что только может быть. Только при таком различии возможно вечное Бхакти – когда есть «Бог» и «слуга», иначе Бхакти невозможно. Мадхвачарья делал на этом очень сильный акцент. Он написал комментарии к «Упанишадам», «Веданте», «Махабхарате» и многим другим главным священным Писаниям, и все эти Писания имеют в своей основе очень ясное положение о вечном различии между Богом и дживой (слугой Бога). И между слугами тоже существует определённая градация.



Мадхвачарья также утверждал, что этот мир является реальным, а не выдуманным. Мир не является иллюзией, ведь мы реально испытываем здесь страдания, переживаем разные бедствия. Если бы этот мир был воображаемым, то почему же тогда все страдания столь реальны для нас? Мадхвачарья подробно объяснял всё это. Этот мир является реальностью, но определённого рода реальностью, [не высшей], и мы можем избежать этого мира, выйти из него, потому что сейчас мы находимся под влиянием майи, невежества.



Мы должны относиться к Мадхвачарье с полным почтением, предлагая ему поклоны. [Его пранама-мантра: ] Ананда-тиртха нама сукха-майа-дхама йатир-джийат / самсарарнава-тараним йам иха джанах киртайанти будхах. После санньясы его стали называть Ананда-Тиртхой. Учёные мудрецы сравнивают его с «Лодкой», на которой можно пересечь этот океан невежества. Благодаря его наставлениям и по его милости мы можем пересечь майю, океан невежества, и обрести освобождение. А истинное освобождение означает обретение Служения Божественным Стопам Господа Шри Кришны».

(Из Хари-катхи Шрилы Шридхарадева Госвами 21 февраля 1983 г.)

----------


## Сергей Анатольевич

Говорю же все статьи из Гаудия Матха только. По какой-то неведомой причине Гаудия Матх яро отстаивает свою принадлежность к Мадхвачарье. Этого не делают 6 Госвами нигде (они основали сампрадайю), этого не признают сами мадхваиты. Зачем она нужна эта принадлежность? Господь Чайтанья - сватантра ишвара. Тоже самое Адвайта Ачарья и Нитьянанда Прабху. Они начали новую сампрадайю. Это своего рода принижение величия Махапрабху, что он неспособен начать что-то новое. Все согласны, что он собрал все самое лучшее из всех сампрадай, а мантру получил в Мадхвасампрадайе, так как Кришна-мантра есть только там. У Рамануджи например Нарайана-мантра, в каких-то парампарах Рама или Нрисимха-мантры. На этом вся связь заканчивается. Философски - океан различий, в практике - абсолютно все по-другому. Мадхваиты даже не признают Харе Кришна маха-мантру как авторитетную. О чем еще можно говорить далее?

----------


## Сергей Анатольевич

> Вы думаете, что просто этими пузырьками с глазной жидкостью можно увидеть Врадж, даже если съездить туда?


Эти пузырьки называются глаза, они даны нам для того, чтобы мы созерцали форму Господа (одна из которых его дхама). Ясно дело, что глубина дхамы не откроется этим глазам, но можно многое увидеть. Ведь это традиция, посещать Врадж, созерцать и кланяться местам паломничества там. Или этого не нужно делать?

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> мантру получил в Мадхвасампрадайе, так как Кришна-мантра есть только там.



так если мантру получил там, то и сампрадая значит та же...

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Эти пузырьки называются глаза, они даны нам для того, чтобы мы созерцали форму Господа (одна из которых его дхама). Ясно дело, что глубина дхамы не откроется этим глазам, но можно многое увидеть. Ведь это традиция, посещать Врадж, созерцать и кланяться местам паломничества там. Или этого не нужно делать?


Просто, понимание неизмеримо важнее просто глядения - у одной моей знакомой, например, самим ярким впечатлением после посещения Вриндавана были грязные туалеты и нищие... и какое же она благо получила от этой поездки?

----------


## Сергей Анатольевич

> Просто, понимание неизмеримо важнее просто глядения - у одной моей знакомой, например, самим ярким впечатлением после посещения Вриндавана были грязные туалеты и нищие... и какое же она благо получила от этой поездки?


При этом она не может сказать, что Врадж - это метафора. Она там была - это реальность.

----------


## Сергей Анатольевич

> так если мантру получил там, то и сампрадая значит та же...


Да мало ли кто где получал мантры. Принадлежность сампрадайе определяется не мантрой, а философией. Ритвики тоже например считают себя последователями Шрилы Прабхупады и называют себя ИСККОН Шрилы Прабхупады. Но в ИСККОНе их таковыми не считают и не признают. Полученная мантра ни о чем не говорит. Бхагаван Махапрабху получил мантру как необходимый элемент, а философию и практику дал абсолютно другие.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> При этом она не может сказать, что Врадж - это метафора. Она там была - это реальность.


в чём эта реальность? в туалетах? Если уж на то пошло, Врадж тогда ближе к метафоре, чем "подобной реальности"... которая есть просто дхамма-майа...

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Да мало ли кто где получал мантры. Принадлежность сампрадайе определяется не мантрой, а философией. Ритвики тоже например считают себя последователями Шрилы Прабхупады и называют себя ИСККОН Шрилы Прабхупады. Но в ИСККОНе их таковыми не считают и не признают. Полученная мантра ни о чем не говорит. Бхагаван Махапрабху получил мантру как необходимый элемент, а философию и практику дал абсолютно другие.


так ритвики то не от Прабхупады мантры получили... какой же они исккон... - передача мантры - основной элемент дикша-инициации...

----------


## Сергей Анатольевич

> так ритвики то не от Прабхупады мантры получили... какой же они исккон... - передача мантры - основной элемент дикша-инициации...


От кого в таком случае получил Гауракишор дас Бабаджи? От кого получил Джаганнатха дас Бабаджи? Кто-то знает об этом? Дикша-инициация и философия могут отличаться. Махапрабху нигде не причислял себя к Мадхва-сампрадайе. В единственном упоминании о Мадхва-сампрадайе, он 2 раза за один сюжет называет их вашей сампрадайей, а не своей, отделяя себя от них.

----------


## Сергей Анатольевич

> в чём эта реальность? в туалетах? Если уж на то пошло, Врадж тогда ближе к метафоре, чем "подобной реальности"... которая есть просто дхамма-майа...


Нет - туалетов как раз там и нету. )))
А реальность в том, что она была в месте, который называется Врадж и который реально существует. В котором тысячи храмов и тысячи преданных Кришны. Если самое яркое ее впечатление это туалеты, это еще не говорит о том, что у нее не было других впечатлений и она ничего другого не посетила и не увидела.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> От кого в таком случае получил Гауракишор дас Бабаджи? От кого получил Джаганнатха дас Бабаджи? Кто-то знает об этом? Дикша-инициация и философия могут отличаться.


Скажем так - шикша (философия) первична, дикша - вторична... Но принцип дикши всё равно сохраняется, им не пренебрегают - и в этом смысле - мы - относимся к сампрадае Мадхавы... связь всё равно сохраняется, несмотря на отличия в философии...

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Нет - туалетов как раз там и нету. )))
> А реальность в том, что она была в месте, который называется Врадж и который реально существует. В котором тысячи храмов и тысячи преданных Кришны. Если самое яркое ее впечатление это туалеты, это еще не говорит о том, что у нее не было других впечатлений и она ничего другого не посетила и не увидела.


Проблема не в том, что увидеть, а в том, что оттуда человек вынесет... На первом месте находится наше понимание, сознание - через его призму мы смотрим на всё остальное и получаем знание об окружающем нас - какое у нас сознание, то знание мы и получим - например, для нас там тысячи храмов и преданных - а для неё - тысячи идолов и сумасшедших безбожников, которые этим идолам кланяются... и поэтому у таких как она - нет шансов - несмотря на своё прекрасное стопроцентное зрение... Поэтому зрение и не так важно...

Я сам когда первый раз там был, вообще был без очков, которые потерял и мало что видел - но атмосфера, которую я ощутил на 99 % другими чувствами, не зрением, поразила меня...

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Говорю же все статьи из Гаудия Матха только. По какой-то неведомой причине Гаудия Матх яро отстаивает свою принадлежность к Мадхвачарье. Этого не делают 6 Госвами нигде (они основали сампрадайю), этого не признают сами мадхваиты. Зачем она нужна эта принадлежность? Господь Чайтанья - сватантра ишвара. Тоже самое Адвайта Ачарья и Нитьянанда Прабху. Они начали новую сампрадайю. Это своего рода принижение величия Махапрабху, что он неспособен начать что-то новое. Все согласны, что он собрал все самое лучшее из всех сампрадай, а мантру получил в Мадхвасампрадайе, так как Кришна-мантра есть только там. У Рамануджи например Нарайана-мантра, в каких-то парампарах Рама или Нрисимха-мантры. На этом вся связь заканчивается. Философски - океан различий, в практике - абсолютно все по-другому. Мадхваиты даже не признают Харе Кришна маха-мантру как авторитетную. О чем еще можно говорить далее?


Вот официальное признание Шри Лакшмивара Тиртхи Свами, главы Шри Кришна Матха (мадхаваиты), авторитетности ИСККОН, Шрилы Прабхупады и его книг:

Sri Lakshmivara Threetha Swamiji
Srikrishna Mutt  Paryaya Sri Shiroor Mutt 
Karnataka, Southern India. 

With this letter we, as the authority in ancient line of Vaishnava preceptors originated by the 
immanent saint Jagadguru Shri Madhvacharya- founder of Dvaita Philosophy (1238-1317 A.D.), would like 
to make an official statement regarding the scripture “Bhagavad-gita as it is” and other books compiled in 
English  by  His  Holiness  A.C.  Bhaktivedanta  Swami  Prabhupada  (and  also  regarding  the  same  books 
translated into German, Russian, Italian and many other languages around the world). 
We  declare  this  book  to  be  an  authentic  sacred  literature.  The  view  presented  by  H.H. 
Bhaktivedanta Swami in his books is perfectly in tune with the ancient teaching, presented to the world by 
well known spiritual preceptor Shri Chaitanya Mahaprabhu, who was connected to our spiritual linage of 
teachers. 
This literature contains spiritual philosophy about a life in devotion of God. *Basically the same 
devotional principles were originally propagated by Our Acharya Shri Madhvacharya on the base of the 
most  ancient  Vedic  literature*.  Therefore  we  may  authentically  declare  that  preaching  done  in 
International Society of Krishna Consciousness (ISKCON) is the extension of propagation of Bhakti cult, 
undertaken  by  Sri  Madhvacharya  followers  since  many  centuries.  That  is  basically  the  message  of 
universal peace and Divine Love, beneficial for all human kind. Therefore our request for all concerning 
authorities throughout the world, please kindly assist for this preaching of ISKCON, selflessly performed 
by volunteer devotees in the spirit of nonviolence.
With Holy Narayana Smarana,
His Holiness Sri Sri Lakshmivara Theertha Swamiji, 
Pontiff of Sri Krishna Mutt, Paryaya Shri Shiroor Mutt, (Udupi, Karnataka, Southern India)

----------


## Сергей Анатольевич

> Вот официальное признание Шри Лакшмивара Тиртхи Свами, главы Шри Кришна Матха (мадхаваиты), авторитетности ИСККОН, Шрилы Прабхупады и его книг:


А вот другое письмо другого главы Шри Кришна Матха в Удупи:

H.H. SRI VISHVESHA TIRTHA SWAMIJI PARYAYA SRI PEJAVARA ADHOKSHAJA MATHA JAGADGURU SRI MADHWACHARYA SAMSTHANA UDUPI - 576 101, Karnataka
): 091-08252-20598, 26598
U D U P I
Date : 27.06.2001
Narayana-smaranas to the followers of ISKCON,
We are very much pained to note that you have been undertaking public propagations of some imaginarily fabricated incidents such as the story of Gouranga etc., which would disgrace the es- teemed personality of Jagad-guru Sri Madhvacharya. It has created sorrowful anger among the devotees of Sri Madhva. We feel that such unworthy practice may cause for crisis in harmonious relationship between the followers of Madhva and ISKCON. Therefore, we strongly advise you to withdraw the statements of such baseless matters, and to ensure that it will not be continued in future.
Ithi Narayana Smaranas
Sri Vishwesha Tirtha Swamiji

----------


## Дмитрий Межуев

Прабху, в статье Бхакти Прагьяна Кешавы Махараджа речь идёт не только о формальных аспектах проблемы, но и философских. Партийные, межфракционные разборки вечны и пусты. А вот есть реальная проблема, кто то прочитает это и ужаснётся: Лакшми - джива! А Радха!? Это катастрофа сознания и это требует прояснения.

----------


## Сергей Анатольевич

> Прабху, в статье Бхакти Прагьяна Кешавы Махараджа речь идёт не только о формальных аспектах проблемы, но и философских. Партийные, межфракционные разборки вечны и пусты. А вот есть реальная проблема, кто то прочитает это и ужаснётся: Лакшми - джива! А Радха!? Это катастрофа сознания и это требует прояснения.


Повторюсь. С точки зрения Мадхвы не существует доказательств из шастр о существовании Радхи. Максимум - она одна из гопи. А гопи - это апсары со Сваргалоки, соответственно дживы.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> А вот другое письмо другого главы Шри Кришна Матха в Удупи


В этом письме нет речи о философии и авторитетности ИСККОН. Тем более, что все меняется. Письмо Лакшмивара Тиртха Свами написал в 2011 году, а Vishwesha Tirtha в 2001.

----------


## Вишишта даса

В этом смысле философия Мадхвы неразвита. Что касается Радхарани, то она описывается в других Пуранах (не в Бхагаватам), где упоминается её имя и лилы.

----------


## Вишишта даса

> А вот другое письмо другого главы Шри Кришна Матха в Удупи:
> 
> H.H. SRI VISHVESHA TIRTHA SWAMIJI PARYAYA SRI PEJAVARA ADHOKSHAJA MATHA JAGADGURU SRI MADHWACHARYA SAMSTHANA UDUPI - 576 101, Karnataka
> ): 091-08252-20598, 26598
> U D U P I
> Date : 27.06.2001
> Narayana-smaranas to the followers of ISKCON,
> We are very much pained to note that you have been undertaking public propagations of some imaginarily fabricated incidents such as the story of Gouranga etc., which would disgrace the es- teemed personality of Jagad-guru Sri Madhvacharya. It has created sorrowful anger among the devotees of Sri Madhva. We feel that such unworthy practice may cause for crisis in harmonious relationship between the followers of Madhva and ISKCON. Therefore, we strongly advise you to withdraw the statements of such baseless matters, and to ensure that it will not be continued in future.
> Ithi Narayana Smaranas
> Sri Vishwesha Tirtha Swamiji


Это письмо обрщено к западным последователям Мадхва сампрадайи (очевидно перебежавшим туда из ИСККОН). Они начали критиканскую кампанию против ИСККОН в интернете и тогдашний ачарья осадил их. Я хорошо помню ту ситуацию, поскольку брал некоторые из их аргументов (которых было немного, в основным были детские нападки) для преподавания БШ.

----------


## Руслан Бенецкий

> Простите, пандиты, а может просто бхакте Нараяны кажется, что Радхарани - Лакшмидеви? Так же как еврей назовёт её Суламифью, христианин - Марией, буддист - Тарой, мусульманин - Лейли? Санскрит обычный язык, Кришна - чёрный, Радха - Радость, Вриндаван - какой-то там лес. Это человеческие имена, обусловленные исторически и культурно. В такой перспективе любая традиция просто набор метафор описывающих трансцендентную реальность - вечную, единую, блаженную??????????



1 Лакшми шакти-таттва это экспансия Радхи. Кришна переводится не чёрный, а Всепривлекательный так как Он Своими четырью божественными сладостными особенными качествами (вену мадхурья, према мадхурья, рупа мадхурья, лила мадхурья) привлекает всех живых существ. Радха означает та кто наилучшим образом любовным служением удовлетворяет Верховного Господа Кришну. Вриндаван это реальный лес названный так по имени Вринды гопи (бхакти лила шакти) так как она является хозяйкой в лесу Вриндавана...

2 на тему Радхи на первой страницы я вам давал ссылку на ЧЧ где говорится что:
ТЕКСТ 96

 радха — пурна-шакти, кришна — пурна-шактиман
 дуи васту бхеда наи, шастра-парамана

 радха — Шримати Радхарани; пурна-шакти — полная энергия; кришна — Господь Кришна; пурна-шактиман — полный владыка энергии; дуи — двух; васту — вещей; бхеда — различия; наи — нет; шастра-парамана — свидетельство богооткровенных писаний.

 Шри Радха — это абсолютная энергия, а Господь Кришна — владыка этой энергии. Они неотличны друг от друга, о чем свидетельствуют богооткровенные писания.
http://krishna.ru/books/prabhupada-b...ahaprabhu.html

на счёт Лакшми в ЧЧ говорится:
ТЕКСТЫ 79 - 80

ишварера шакти хайа э-тина пракара
эка лакшми-гана, пуре махиши-гана ара

врадже гопи-гана ара сабхате прадхана
враджендра-нандана йа'те свайам бхагаван

ишварера — Верховного Господа; шакти — энергия; хайа — суть; э-тина — такие три; пракара — разновидности; эка — одна; лакшми-гана — богини процветания на Вайкунтхе; пуре — в Двараке; махиши-гана — царицы; ара — также; врадже — во Вриндаване; гопи-гана — гопи; ара — также; сабхате — среди них; прадхана — основная; враджендра-нандана — Кришна, сын царя Враджа; йа'те — поскольку; свайам — Сам; бхагаван — изначальный Господь.

Энергии [супруги] Верховного Господа делятся на три категории: богини Лакшми на Вайкунтхе, царицы в Двараке и гопи во Вриндаване. Гопи — лучшие среди них, ибо им даровано особое право служить изначальному Господу Шри Кришне, сыну царя Враджа.
http://krishna.ru/books/prabhupada-b...-teachers.html

3
Дмитрий, вы немного находитесь под влиянием ума а ум многое придумывает, а этого не нужно делать в бхакти, надо бы просто следовать наставлениям Шрилы Прабхупады и учению Господа Чайтаньи, в своих книгах Шрила Прабхупада все духовные темы объяснил, поизучайте полностью Бхагавад гиту Шримад Бхагаватам и Чайтанья Чаритамриту и у вас всё прояснится по всем вопросам  :smilies: 

Шрила Прабхупада говорит в начале ЧЧ:
Мы принадлежим к преемственности духовных учителей, берущей начало от Шри Чайтаньи Махапрабху, и потому читатель не найдет в этом издании «Чайтанья-чаритамриты» каких-то новых идей, порожденных нашим ограниченным умом: эта книга содержит лишь остатки трапезы Самого Господа. Господь Шри Чайтанья Махапрабху не принадлежит к миру трех материальных гун. Он пришел из трансцендентной сферы, которая недоступна для ограниченного чувственного восприятия живого существа. И никто, даже величайший мыслитель этого мира, не сможет проникнуть в ту сферу, пока смиренно не обратит свой слух к трансцендентному звуку, ибо только смирение позволяет человеку воспринять учение Шри Чайтаньи Махапрабху. Все, о чем повествует эта книга, не имеет ничего общего с домыслами и догадками кабинетных мыслителей, привыкших во всем опираться на чувственный опыт. Вместо вымысла в ее основе лежит реальный духовный опыт, доступный только тем, кто строго следует принципу описанной выше преемственности духовных учителей. Любое отклонение от этого принципа не позволит читателю понять сокровенный смысл «Шри Чайтанья-чаритамриты», поскольку данное произведение не материально и предназначено для тех, кто изучил и осмыслил все ведические писания, в частности Упанишады, «Веданта-сутру», а также «Шримад-Бхагаватам» и «Бхагавад-гиту», которые являются естественными комментариями к ним.

и Кришна Сам говорит что познать Его возможно только с помощью бхакти, умом и рузумом Его не ухватить...

4
И у святых вайшнавов нет врагов, хотя они придерживаются учения Шри Чайтаньи, они очень хорошо и уважительно относятся ко всем другим сампрадайам которые идут путём бхакти и также вайшнавы очень уважительно относятся ко всем святым всех авторитетных религий.

5
есть непроявленный Вриндаван высшая безграничная духовная планета и она проявляется на Земле как проявленный Вриндаван, и есть в духовном вечном многочисленные духовные планеты Вайкунтхи где правят многочисленные Нарайаны экспансии Кришны...

Звёзды это материальные планеты на которых живут полубоги...
Кришна говорит в БГ что духовный вечный мир парам дхама находится за пределами как проявленного космоса (вйакта) так и за пределами непроявленного космоса (авйакты) и тот кто в бхакти достигает духовного мира больше не рождается в материальном мире.
высшая духовная планета Голока Вриндавана и многочисленные Вайкунтхи реально существуют за пределами вйакты и авйакты материального мира, это не метафора.

Дмитрий, не надо что то придумывать, так как мы последователи Шрилы Прабхупады и Господа Чайтаньи, надо бы просто следовать нектарному учению Господа Чайтаньи и наставлениям парамахамсы Шрилы Прабхупады, поизучайте полностью БГ ШБ ЧЧ и всё прояснится  :smilies:

----------


## Дмитрий Межуев

Да, беспорно вы правы, но, увы, это не решает многих поставленых в теме не только мною проблем. Насчёт умствования, то Бхактисиддханта Сарасвати говорил, что религия без философии сентиментализм, а Шри Кришна, что отвергающие гьяну подобны детям. Так же дерзну заявить, что чтения книг мало, нужна и практика от четырёх регулирующих принципов до того о чём пока не стоит говорить. Приведу пример такой забавный, у нас на Украине в Киеве директор института философии УАН Мирослав Попович знает на изусть Библию и охотно цитирует, но при этом он атеист, марскист.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Приведу пример такой забавный, у нас на Украине в Киеве директор института философии УАН Мирослав Попович знает на изусть Библию и охотно цитирует, но при этом он атеист, марскист.


Он её на греческом или латыни заучивает? иначе какой прок?

----------


## Сергей Анатольевич

> Это письмо обрщено к западным последователям Мадхва сампрадайи (очевидно перебежавшим туда из ИСККОН).


Здесь вроде бы написано обращение к последователям ИСККОН, а не к последователям Мадхва сампрадайи.

----------


## Дмитрий Межуев

> Он её на греческом или латыни заучивает? иначе какой прок?


Да вроде синодальный перевод, то с чем сталкивался я, так с цитатами из синодального перевода. А зачем Прабхупад на английском проповедал, ну да ладно, а на русский зачем было переводить?

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Да вроде синодальный перевод, то с чем сталкивался я, так с цитатами из синодального перевода. А зачем Прабхупад на английском проповедал, ну да ладно, а на русский зачем было переводить?


Прабхупада всегда цитировал санскрит и бенгали - а потом уже давал объяснения на английском - вряд ли г-н профессор склонен цитировать латынь... хоть он и профессор...  :mig:

----------


## Дмитрий Межуев

Да он наверное академик, да и вообще звезда, его на Украине все знают, он часто даёт всякие интервью, ведёт передачи. Вообще Ветхий завет(Тора) написан на иврите, а Новый на греческом(койне). Дело не в этом, Гоуркишоре Дас Бабаджи врядли был знатоком писаний, а вообще он был грамотен?

----------


## Вишишта даса

> Здесь вроде бы написано обращение к последователям ИСККОН, а не к последователям Мадхва сампрадайи.


Это не обращение к преданным ИСККОН. Это к их западным последователям.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Да он наверное академик, да и вообще звезда, его на Украине все знают, он часто даёт всякие интервью, ведёт передачи. Вообще Ветхий завет(Тора) написан на иврите, а Новый на греческом(койне). Дело не в этом, Гоуркишоре Дас Бабаджи врядли был знатоком писаний, а вообще он был грамотен?


Гауракишора как сейчас говорят был "непубличен" - он был бабаджи... поэтому Ваш пример для сравнения некорректен...

----------


## Дмитрий Межуев

О политкоррректность! Есть такое понятие - шунья гьяна браджабаси. Ну только выходцы из обеспеченных семей с хорошимм образованием вайшнавы, а мы - низкрожденные шудры, чистить ботинок и тапки в зубах носить!

----------


## Сергей Анатольевич

> Это не обращение к преданным ИСККОН. Это к их западным последователям.


H.H. SRI VISHVESHA TIRTHA SWAMIJI PARYAYA SRI PEJAVARA ADHOKSHAJA MATHA JAGADGURU SRI MADHWACHARYA SAMSTHANA UDUPI
Narayana-smaranas to the followers of ISKCON,

Это как переводится?

----------


## Вишишта даса

Да, действительно я перепутал его с другим посланием примерно в то же самое время. Мнения ачарьев разделились похоже.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Мнения ачарьев разделились похоже.


Просто в 2001 году могло быть другое отношение. Сейчас в Удупи ИСККОН все уважают.

----------


## Ishtadeva Das

письмо Гоудия-Вайшнавов Его Святейшеству Шримад Вишвеша Тиртхе Свами из Педжавар Матха.(Ачарйи из Мадхва-Сампрадайи)

18 мая 2001 г.
Досточтимый Свамиджи!
Прежде всего, позвольте поздравить Вас с Вашим принятием Парйайа-Питхам. Мы надеемся, что Шри Кришна благословит Вас долгой жизнью и хорошим здоровьем ради продолжения Вашего служения Ему.
Мы пишем Вам с тем, чтобы донести до Вашего сведения одно обстоятельство, приносящее неудовольствие и беспокойство тысячам бхакт Господа Шри Кришны по всему миру. За последние несколько лет группа молодых людей, заявляющих о себе как о последователях Шри Мадхвачарйи, с упорным постоянством допускала оскорбления Гоудия-Вайшнавов на своём вебсайте (www.d***), посвящённом Учению Шри Мадхвы. В частности, эти люди сделали своей мишенью Шрилу А.Ч. Бхактиведанту Свами, который не щадя своих сил, уже в преклонном возрасте, проповедовал Святое Имя Господа по всему миру, в результате чего тысячи мужчин и женщин, происходивших из христианского, иудейского или мусульманского обществ, приняли духовный Путь Вайшнавизма (Вишну-Бхакти), и до сих пор люди, благодаря ему, продолжают принимать этот Путь. Молодые люди делали оскорбительные высказывания лично в адрес Шрилы Бхактиведанты Свами, а также поносили в целом Гоудия-Вайшнавов и Учение Махапрабху, называя его неистинным [и не имеющим связи с Мадхва-Сампрадайей]. Всё это они пытаются делать якобы от имени самого Шри Мадхвы и Ашта-Матха.* Такая прискорбная ситуация порождает ненужную враждебность между сообществами Вайшнавов, а также многим последователям Шри Чайтанйи Махапрабху представляет преданных Мадхвы в дурном свете. С октября прошлого года мы получили более 750 писем с жалобами на поведение этой группы молодых людей. Мы признаём, что существуют несомненные различия в Сиддханте школы Мадхвачарйи и школы Гоудий, однако упомянутые молодые люди переходят границы дозволенного анализа и демонстрируют явный недостаток сад-ачара, опускаясь до жалкого, ничтожного обзывательства в адрес наших Ачарйев и Сампрадайи. Такое поведение никак нельзя назвать достойным поведением брахманов, Вайшнавов и даже просто приличных людей.
Представителям Ашта-Матха из Удупи всегда оказывался сердечный, тёплый приём в разных храмах Гоудия-Вайшнавов. Если сейчас не попытаться исправить создавшуюся ситуацию, то в отношениях между Вайшнавами двух Сампрадай могут появиться охлаждение и отчуждённость, ведь очень многие преданные во всём мире полагают, что упомянутый вебсайт, принадлежащий той группе заносчивых молодых людей, представляет точку зрения Ашта-Матха и, в конечном счёте, мнение всей Мадхва-Сампрадайи.
В нынешние времена, когда «Вишва Хинду Паришад» пытается объединить всех индуистов и всю Бхарату (Индию), мы чувствуем, что Ваш голос в попытке разрешить создавшееся положение будет необычайно весомым и Ваше мнение по данному вопросу будет воспринято с соответствующим почтением.



В силу всего вышесказанного мы смиренно просим Ваше Святейшество милостиво написать официальное письмо от Матха, в котором указывалось бы, что высказывания авторов сайта www.d***, размещённые там, не отражают понимание Шри Педжавар Адхокшаджа Матха и всей общины Мадхва-Сампрадайи в целом.

 Смиренно ждём Вашего ответа,

Свами Бхакти Гоурав Нарасимха

(Ачарйа Шри Нарасимха Чайтанйа Матха),

Свами Бхакти Вигйана Гири и другие

----------


## Ishtadeva Das

Ответ духовного лидера нынешней Шри Мадхва-Сампрадайи, Его Святейшества Шримад Вишвеша Тиртхи Свами представителям Гоудия-Вайшнавов:

Дата: 20 мая 2001 г.



Мы весьма обеспокоены обнаруженной статьёй о Мадхва-Сампрадайе и Гоудия-Сампрадайе, в которой говорится о том, что она якобы выпущена Пурнапрагйа Видйапитхом.

Уже много раз, снова и снова мы подчёркивали и подчёркиваем тот факт, что, хотя и существуют определённые различия в некоторых аспектах наших двух Сампрадай, но у нас больше объединяющих моментов, чем разъединяющих, и также подчёркиваем, что Гоудия-Сампрадайа является частью Мадхва-Сампрадайи. Мы имеем великое почтение к Прабхупаде (Бхактиведанте Свами), который распространил по всему миру Вайшнава-Бхакти-Сиддханту (Учение Вайшнавов о Бхакти, Любви к Богу). Во время различных праздников и встреч мы прославляли его и продолжаем делать это. Нам приносит боль то обстоятельство, что упомянутая клеветническая статья порочит (Бхактиведанту Свами) Прабхупаду* и противоречит нашему мнению по этому вопросу, а также положениям нашей теологии.

Весь этот вопрос будет внимательно рассмотрен, и вскоре от меня как занимающего пост главы Пурнапрагйа Видйапитха будет опубликовано соответствующее заявление, ради укрепления гармоничных отношений между двумя Сампрадайами.

            Шри Шри Вишвеша Тиртха Свамиджи

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> О политкоррректность! Есть такое понятие - шунья гьяна браджабаси. Ну только выходцы из обеспеченных семей с хорошимм образованием вайшнавы, а мы - низкрожденные шудры, чистить ботинок и тапки в зубах носить!


извините, это вообще не в тему...

----------


## Дмитрий Межуев

Люди разных рас, пола, вероисповеданий, с разным социальным статусом, с разным уровнем образования поклоняются Шри Кришне. У обеспеченных и образованных людей нет никакой монополии на истину. Нароттама - шудра, Гоуркишоре - чандал... Почему то хочется вспомнить о Тукараме и Мире Баи, шудре и кшатрийке которым высокоучённые и обеспеченные господа чинили препятствия. Вот я шудра, если не чандал по ведическим меркам, да к тому же яван. У меня среднее образование и я беден. Ученики Шрилы Прабхупады были хиппи в основной своей массе, а реалии бытия хиппи мало отличались от бытия бомжей и наркоманов современных.

----------


## Сергей Анатольевич

> Ответ духовного лидера нынешней Шри Мадхва-Сампрадайи, Его Святейшества Шримад Вишвеша Тиртхи Свами представителям Гоудия-Вайшнавов:
> 
> Дата: 20 мая 2001 г.


Это письмо было написано раньше того письма, которое я приводил. Вы посмотрите на даты. Когда ему все объяснили (он не знает английского), он написал то письмо, которое я привел.

----------


## Вишишта даса

> извините, это вообще не в тему...


Такое ощущение, что они вообще не в теме. Я не могу понять чего им здесь надо.  :smilies:  Самоутвердиться? Праджалпой позаниматься от нечего делать? Доказать, что какой-то ачарья существующей ныне Мадхва-сампрадайи против ИСККОН - так его же репутации это в ущерб. Показать разницу в философии - это ни для кого не секрет. Нормальные здравомыслящие последователи Мадхвы и Рамануджи не лезут на сайты гаудийа-вайшнавов со своими уставами, равно как и наоборот. Праздный ум. Странные люди.

----------


## Дмитрий Межуев

Принимая доктрину гаудия вайшнав я с вниманием и уважением отношусь к другим вайшнавским сампрадаям. Наша гносеология - плюрализм истин, что сформулировано в знаменитых стихах из 10 песни Бхагаватам, о том, что когда Кришна и Баларама восходят на помост для борьбы все видят их по своему, и далее перечисляются типы восприятия. Проблема собственно сектантских разборок была поднята в статье Бхактипрагьяны Кешавы Махараджа в первой её части, за чем следовал собственно философский анализ во второй. Да, к этому надо и перейти, мне лично ничего не ясно и не понятно. Я предложил какой то выход из сложного положения через эстетические интерпретации метафизики - реакция ноль.

----------


## Сергей Анатольевич

> Такое ощущение, что они вообще не в теме. Я не могу понять чего им здесь надо.  Самоутвердиться? Праджалпой позаниматься от нечего делать? Доказать, что какой-то ачарья существующей ныне Мадхва-сампрадайи против ИСККОН - так его же репутации это в ущерб. Показать разницу в философии - это ни для кого не секрет. Нормальные здравомыслящие последователи Мадхвы и Рамануджи не лезут на сайты гаудийа-вайшнавов со своими уставами, равно как и наоборот. Праздный ум. Странные люди.


А кто они? Вы про кого? Насколько я понимаю, присутствующие - гаудия-вайшнавы.

----------


## Вишишта даса

> Я предложил какой то выход из сложного положения через эстетические интерпретации метафизики - реакция ноль.


Сложного положения кого?

----------


## Вишишта даса

> А кто они? Вы про кого? Насколько я понимаю, присутствующие - гаудия-вайшнавы.


Ни для кого и ни про кого  :smilies: . Так абстрактно. Вы-то рассуждаете непонятным для меня и других образом о чём-то, почему нельзя мне?

----------


## Сергей Анатольевич

> Ни для кого и ни про кого . Так абстрактно. Вы-то рассуждаете непонятным для меня и других образом о чём-то, почему нельзя мне?


Похоже вы просто не читали мои сообщения. Я совершенно понятным образом говорил, что не для чего гаудия-вайшнаву отстаивать свою принадлежность к Мадхва-сампрадайе. От этого никому не лучше, включая самого отстаивающего, так как Бхагавана Махапрабху не нужно никуда приписывать. Этого не делал ни Рупа Госвами, ни Санатана Госвами, ни Джива Госвами, ни Вриндаван дас Тхакур, ни Кришнадас Кавирадж. Наоборот, Кришнадас Кавирадж в очень резкой форме отделил Махапрабху от Мадхва-сампрадайи, причем дважды за один единственно существующий эпизод. Виден большой контраст, сравнивая отношения к Рамануджа-сампрадайе. Когда Махапрабху посещал их, все было тепло и любовно, все обнимались 4 месяца и любили друг друга.

----------


## Андрей Афанасьевич

> не для чего гаудия-вайшнаву отстаивать свою принадлежность к Мадхва-сампрадайе.


Дело в том, что существует всего 4 легитимные вайшнавские сампрадаи. Если Гаудия -сампрадая сама по себе, тогда она как бы будет не легитимная.

----------


## Сергей Анатольевич

> Дело в том, что существует всего 4 легитимные вайшнавские сампрадаи. Если Гаудия -сампрадая сама по себе, тогда она как бы будет не легитимная.


Это отдельная тема для разговора. Дело в том, что та же Мадхва-сампрадайа не признает этого (4 сампрадайи).

----------


## Андрей Афанасьевич

А вот наш ачарья Бхактивинода Тхакур пишет в Бхакти-таттва-вивеке:

На эти четыре сам- прадаи   указывает  следующий стих  из  шастр:   сам- прадййа-вихйнй йе мантрйс те нишпхалй матйа — «Ман- тры, которые не были получены в одной из четырех истинных сампрадай, не имеют силы».

----------


## Вишишта даса

> Похоже вы просто не читали мои сообщения. Я совершенно понятным образом говорил, что не для чего гаудия-вайшнаву отстаивать свою принадлежность к Мадхва-сампрадайе. От этого никому не лучше, включая самого отстаивающего, так как Бхагавана Махапрабху не нужно никуда приписывать. Этого не делал ни Рупа Госвами, ни Санатана Госвами, ни Джива Госвами, ни Вриндаван дас Тхакур, ни Кришнадас Кавирадж. Наоборот, Кришнадас Кавирадж в очень резкой форме отделил Махапрабху от Мадхва-сампрадайи, причем дважды за один единственно существующий эпизод. Виден большой контраст, сравнивая отношения к Рамануджа-сампрадайе. Когда Махапрабху посещал их, все было тепло и любовно, все обнимались 4 месяца и любили друг друга.


Извиняюсь, я в какой-то момент действительно перестал внимательно читать. Просто заглядывал от случая к случаю. Интерес к теме потерялся после того, как в ответ на мой вопрос о цитатах из Мадхвы про положение Лакшми мне начали приводить цитаты из Радхакришнана, который, мягко говоря, относился к работам Мадхвы предвзято. В конце-концов нить обсуждения вообще была утеряна мной. Каюсь  :smilies: 

Что касаетя Кришнадаса Кавираджа, то он не отделял Махапрабху от Мадхва сампрадайи. Он просто привёл историю (всех деталей которой мы можем даже не знать) в которой Шри Чайтанйа Махапрабху подчеркнул исключительность чистого преданного служения. Вероятно Он увидел в тогдашних последователях чрезмерную привязанность к элементам кармы и гьяны и Он им просто указал на это. Разошлись они полюбовно. Не так что со Шри Сампрадайей в целом отношения лучше чем с материнской сампрадайей. Не нужно делать далеко идущие выводы на основе частных ситуаций.

----------


## Юрий Анатольевич

> легитимная





> Мантры, которые не были получены в одной из четырех истинных сампрадай, не имеют силы


мантры без бхакти не имеют силы) 

К сегодняшнему дню выжили ещё как мимимум две сампрадаи: вайкханасы и вконец отколовшиеся в начале XX века от Рамануджитов рамананди (бхакты Рамы). _Технически_ ведь согласно тому стиху их мантры тоже не имеют силы. 
По-моему, вся эта "легитимность" :smilies:  и принадлежность к чему-то древнему нужна сугубо для статуса в миру.

----------


## Андрей Афанасьевич

Ну, я сейчас подумал, почитал. В общем, так и получается, что эта преемственность от Мадхва-сампрадаи больше для статуса в миру нужна. Так она есть. Ачарьи умели её показать, когда кто-то прикапывался.

----------


## Дмитрий Межуев

> Извиняюсь, я в какой-то момент действительно перестал внимательно читать. Просто заглядывал от случая к случаю. Интерес к теме потерялся после того, как в ответ на мой вопрос о цитатах из Мадхвы про положение Лакшми мне начали приводить цитаты из Радхакришнана, который, мягко говоря, относился к работам Мадхвы предвзято. В конце-концов нить обсуждения вообще была утеряна мной. Каюсь 
> 
> Что касаетя Кришнадаса Кавираджа, то он не отделял Махапрабху от Мадхва сампрадайи. Он просто привёл историю (всех деталей которой мы можем даже не знать) в которой Шри Чайтанйа Махапрабху подчеркнул исключительность чистого преданного служения. Вероятно Он увидел в тогдашних последователях чрезмерную привязанность к элементам кармы и гьяны и Он им просто указал на это. Разошлись они полюбовно. Не так что со Шри Сампрадайей в целом отношения лучше чем с материнской сампрадайей. Не нужно делать далеко идущие выводы на основе частных ситуаций.


Это очень удобная позиция, дайте мне цитаты, докажите... Я знакомился с философией Мадхавы по очень скудным источникам: Радхакришнан, Дасгупта, "Мадхавачарья учитель мира" и статья Бхактисиддханты Сарасвати о Мадхаве. Я привёл вам цитаты не только из Радхакришнана, но и Дасгупты и нашей исконовской книги "Мадхавачарья учитель мира". А теперь, уважаемый, разрешите пожалуйста сомнения шудры,а то и Лакшми джива, и вообще Мадхава считает что боги присваивают тела из шуддха сатвы - воры, вроде как ракшасы в законе, и это уже в свою очередь означает, что джива не вечна и всё бхакти спектакль. Давайте уважаемый, мир рушится, спасите!

----------


## Дмитрий Межуев

Формулирую реальные проблемы двайты Мадхавачарьи ещё раз, добавлен новый вопрос нешуточный:
Наша сампрадая называется Брахма-мадхва-гаудия-сампрадая. Однако возникают очень непростые вопросы:
 1. Мадхавачарья считает Лакшми дживой, гаудия вайшнавы Шримати Радхарани - Хладини Шакти?
 2. Учение Мадхавачарьи дуализм(двайта), а наш принцип ачинтья-бхеда-абхеда-татва ближе к монизму шуддха адвайты Валабхачарьи?
 3. Мадхавачарья поклоняется Господу в духе Вайкунтхи, в то время как Махапрабху отвергал даже поклонение Рамачандре?
4. Мадхавачарья утверждает, что боги(полубоги) присваивают тела из шуддха сатвы, что означает во первых - возможность контринициации(инвольтации инициированного адепта), во вторых - независимое от человека бытие души, что джива не является источником нашего существования?

----------


## Сергей Анатольевич

> Формулирую реальные проблемы двайты Мадхавачарьи ещё раз,


Дорогие преданные, хватит коверкать имена. Не Мадхава, а Мадхва. Мадхава - это имя Кришны, а Мадхва - это Вайю.

----------


## Сергей Анатольевич

> Что касаетя Кришнадаса Кавираджа, то он не отделял Махапрабху от Мадхва сампрадайи.


Ну как же не отделял. Внимательно изучите эпизод.

Madhya 9.276
prabhu kahe, — karmī, jñānī, — dui bhakti-hīna
tomāra sampradāye dekhi sei dui cihna

Madhya 9.277
sabe, eka guṇa dekhi tomāra sampradāye
satya-vigraha kari' īśvare karaha niścaye

Два раза он повторяет томара сампрадайе, что означает в твоей сампрадайе (а не в моей).




> Он просто привёл историю (всех деталей которой мы можем даже не знать) в которой Шри Чайтанйа Махапрабху подчеркнул исключительность чистого преданного служения.


Для чего тогда отделять?




> Вероятно Он увидел в тогдашних последователях чрезмерную привязанность к элементам кармы и гьяны и Он им просто указал на это.


Это тоже обсуждали. Джива Госвами в Сандарбхах ссылается на авторитет современника Махапрабху, таттва-вади Вйасатиртху.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Люди разных рас, пола, вероисповеданий, с разным социальным статусом, с разным уровнем образования поклоняются Шри Кришне. У обеспеченных и образованных людей нет никакой монополии на истину. Нароттама - шудра, Гоуркишоре - чандал... Почему то хочется вспомнить о Тукараме и Мире Баи, шудре и кшатрийке которым высокоучённые и обеспеченные господа чинили препятствия. Вот я шудра, если не чандал по ведическим меркам, да к тому же яван. У меня среднее образование и я беден. Ученики Шрилы Прабхупады были хиппи в основной своей массе, а реалии бытия хиппи мало отличались от бытия бомжей и наркоманов современных.


и что Вы этим пытаетесь обосновать? Проблема не в том, что низкорождённым не доступен духовный прогресс, а в том, что если человек претендует на роль мощного проповедника т.е. лидера в проповеди (или, возможно, агитатора - как в случае с упомянутым профессором) желательно этот статус подкреплять соответствующей квалификацией - например, знанием Писаний в оригинале - что например, хорошо демонстрировал Прабхупада....
случай же с Прабху Гауракишорой и пр. здесь не к месту, поскольку он не был проповедником - он - Бабаджи - жил уединённой жизнью...

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Формулирую реальные проблемы двайты Мадхавачарьи ещё раз, добавлен новый вопрос нешуточный:
> Наша сампрадая называется Брахма-мадхва-гаудия-сампрадая. Однако возникают очень непростые вопросы:
>  1. Мадхавачарья считает Лакшми дживой, гаудия вайшнавы Шримати Радхарани - Хладини Шакти?
>  2. Учение Мадхавачарьи дуализм(двайта), а наш принцип ачинтья-бхеда-абхеда-татва ближе к монизму шуддха адвайты Валабхачарьи?
>  3. Мадхавачарья поклоняется Господу в духе Вайкунтхи, в то время как Махапрабху отвергал даже поклонение Рамачандре?
> 4. Мадхавачарья утверждает, что боги(полубоги) присваивают тела из шуддха сатвы, что означает во первых - возможность контринициации(инвольтации инициированного адепта), во вторых - независимое от человека бытие души, что джива не является источником нашего существования?


Наверное без оригинальных цитат всё равно не обойтись - вполне возможно, что источники неточно передают многие положения учения Мадхвачарьи либо можно говорить о более глубоких смыслах определённых его утверждений - если Вы снова внимательно посмотрите статью Кешавы Махараджа, он, ссылаясь на наших ачарьев, утверждает, что содержание определённых положений учения Мадхвы было всё-таки иным - так или иначе, но у меня самого отношение к тому же Радхакришнану не лучшее, я понимаю, что он вполне мог какие-то моменты исказить и извратить в своём изложении философии Мадхвы - почему я должен доверять ему?

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Ну как же не отделял. Внимательно изучите эпизод.
> 
> Madhya 9.276
> prabhu kahe, — karmī, jñānī, — dui bhakti-hīna
> tomāra sampradāye dekhi sei dui cihna
> 
> Madhya 9.277
> sabe, eka guṇa dekhi tomāra sampradāye
> satya-vigraha kari' īśvare karaha niścaye
> ...


Вас послушать, так у Чайтаньи вообще сампрадаи не было - он ведь был первым!!!
В данном случае (стихах) я думаю используется несколько иной смысл, относительно термина (сампрадая) - а именно предшествующие учителя - например мы знаем, что у Чайтаньи это были Ишвара Пури и Мадхавендра Пури, у того таттва-вади - тоже кто-то - но вряд ли этот спор подразумевал возведение до времён Мадхвачарьи или даже его ближайших непосредственных последователей...

----------


## Вишишта даса

> Два раза он повторяет томара сампрадайе, что означает в твоей сампрадайе (а не в моей).


Это ваша спекуляция на основании одного слова. Эта история предназначена дать понять о превосходстве шуддха бхакти над другими смешанными практиками, а не для того, чтобы отделить кого-то от кого-то. Я могу приехать в храм ИСККОН и сказать "в вашем храме", или приехать в другое образовательное учреждение ИСККОН и сказать "в вашем институте", абсолютно не подразумевая никакого отделения в теологическом смысле. Такие спекуляции рождаются тогда, когда вы пытаетесь изучать Мадхву или взаимоотношения между гаудийами и мадхваитами на основе академических спекуляций атеистических горе-учёных. Если так сильно хочется изучать Мадхву, тогда найдите хотя бы более менее лояльного академического учёного, например БНК Шарма. Радхакришнан - майавади и он был неоднократно замечен в искажении и профанации философии Мадхвы. Кроме того он был политиком. Изучать Мадхву серьёзно по брошюре Гададхары Пандита прабху (моего хорошего друга) тоже не тема. Прочитайте "History of Dvaita Vedanta and its literature" и "The Brahmasutras and their principal commentaries". Подберите подходящие цитаты, обосновывающие ваши сомнения. А так вы лезете в дебри, о которых понятия не имеете. Это всё так поверхностно, что руки опускаются и не хочется тратить время. Что вы знаете о философии Мадхвы кроме её названия? Вы знаете его концепцию вишеш, которая сродни нашей ачинтйа бхеда-абхеде? Почему вы противопоставляете, даже не ознакомившись? Что вы знаете о философии Валлабхи, кроме отдельных статей в интернете? Вы изучили систематически Веданту, Упанишады? Каков ваш уровень знания санскрита? И наконец, последний вопрос  :smilies:  повторяете ли вы джапу и занимаетесь ли практическим преданным служением? Если да, то здорово!

----------


## Сергей Анатольевич

> Вас послушать, так у Чайтаньи вообще сампрадаи не было - он ведь был первым!!!


Просто это не имеет значения, как и то, что он был санньяси-майавади.




> но вряд ли этот спор подразумевал возведение до времён Мадхвачарьи или даже его ближайших непосредственных последователей...


По кругу уже пошли. Даты жизни Вьяса Тиртхи посмотрите и то что про него, как про авторитета пишет Джива Госвами.

----------


## Сергей Анатольевич

> Это ваша спекуляция на основании одного слова.


Это не моя и не спекуляция вовсе. Это слова Кришнадаса Кавираджа. 




> Эта история предназначена дать понять о превосходстве шуддха бхакти над другими смешанными практиками, а не для того, чтобы отделить кого-то от кого-то.


В том числе и для этого.




> Я могу приехать в храм ИСККОН и сказать "в вашем храме", или приехать в другое образовательное учреждение ИСККОН и сказать "в вашем институте", абсолютно не подразумевая никакого отделения в теологическом смысле.


Но вы не можете сказать - "в вашем ИСККОНе"




> Такие спекуляции рождаются тогда, когда вы пытаетесь изучать Мадхву или взаимоотношения между гаудийами и мадхваитами на основе академических спекуляций атеистических горе-учёных.


Полегче с обвинениями. Здесь вам не мальчики из первого класса.




> Если так сильно хочется изучать Мадхву, тогда найдите хотя бы более менее лояльного академического учёного, например БНК Шарма. Радхакришнан - майавади и он был неоднократно замечен в искажении и профанации философии Мадхвы. Кроме того он был политиком. Изучать Мадхву серьёзно по брошюре Гададхары Пандита прабху (моего хорошего друга) тоже не тема. Прочитайте "History of Dvaita Vedanta and its literature" и "The Brahmasutras and their principal commentaries". Подберите подходящие цитаты, обосновывающие ваши сомнения. А так вы лезете в дебри, о которых понятия не имеете. Это всё так поверхностно, что руки опускаются и не хочется тратить время.


Не тратьте. Моя позиция передает слова Баладева Видьябхушана из его комментария на Таттва Сандарбху, где он проводит разграничения.




> Что вы знаете о философии Мадхвы кроме её названия?


Побольше вашего. Вы видимо не читали ни Гита Бхашие, ни Махабхарата Татпарйа Нирнайа.




> Вы знаете его концепцию вишеш, которая сродни нашей ачинтйа бхеда-абхеде?


Еще бы.




> Почему вы противопоставляете, даже не ознакомившись?


С чего вы взяли? Я изучил много его трудов.




> Что вы знаете о философии Валлабхи, кроме отдельных статей в интернете?


Причем здесь Валлабха?




> Вы изучили систематически Веданту, Упанишады?


Изучаю и много лет.




> Каков ваш уровень знания санскрита?


Достаточный. А ваш?




> И наконец, последний вопрос  повторяете ли вы джапу и занимаетесь ли практическим преданным служением? Если да, то здорово!


А вот это уже совсем не ваше дело.

----------


## Вишишта даса

Детский сад. Харе Кришна.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Просто это не имеет значения, как и то, что он был санньяси-майавади.


Ну нет, это результат рассмотрения приведённого Вами текста Вашим же способом - Вы, например, писали о словах "твоя сампрадая", которые толкуете буквально - я просто вывел следствие из Вашего представления темы - что, если Чайтанья именно основатель новой сампрадаи - он не может себя по тексту идентифицировать вообще ни с какой сампрадаей... только с самим собой как родоначальником собственной сампрадаи...  :smilies: 




> По кругу уже пошли. Даты жизни Вьяса Тиртхи посмотрите и то что про него, как про авторитета пишет Джива Госвами.


где то я упустил, интересно, где?

----------


## Сергей Анатольевич

> Ну нет, это результат рассмотрения приведённого Вами текста Вашим же способом - Вы, например, писали о словах "твоя сампрадая", которые толкуете буквально


А почему вдруг нужно толковать слова не буквально? Что за новый метод? 



> - я просто вывел следствие из Вашего представления темы - что, если Чайтанья именно основатель новой сампрадаи - он не может себя по тексту идентифицировать вообще ни с какой сампрадаей... только с самим собой как родоначальником собственной сампрадаи...


Так и есть. Он этого нигде не делает, а поручает Рупе и Санатане проштудировать все шастры и написать новые книги с новыми объяснениями. Ни Рупа, ни Санатана, ни Джива нигде не ссылаются ни на одну из идей Мадхвы. Потому что все основные моменты полностью не сходятся. Харе Кришна маха-мантра как главная практика, Радхарани как главное Божество, према как главная цель, Шримад Бхагаватам как главная шастра, Враджендранандана Кришна как источник всех аватар.

----------


## тАтпарьяМ дас

Сергей Анатольевич, а не могли бы вы назвать те шлоки из БГ, которые являются для шрИ МадхвАчарйи главными? То есть те, сообразно которым или на основе которых, он обосновывает свое мнение о сАдхане ведущей к мокше. 
Спасибо.

----------


## Сергей Анатольевич

> Сергей Анатольевич, а не могли бы вы назвать те шлоки из БГ, которые являются для шрИ МадхвАчарйи главными? То есть те, сообразно которым или на основе которых, он обосновывает свое мнение о сАдхане ведущей к мокше. 
> Спасибо.


15.16-15.20

----------


## Вишишта даса

> Ни Рупа, ни Санатана, ни Джива нигде не ссылаются ни на одну из идей Мадхвы.


Вы заблуждаетесь. Для того, чтобы доказать, что ваша позиция иррационально радикальна достаточно найти ОДНУ ССЫЛКУ. Джива Госвами цитирует Мадхву неоднократно в Шат-сандарбхе. Можете открыть, к примеру, Багават Сандарбху, Ануччхеда 47. Комментарий Баладевы на Брахма-сутры во многих местах использует метод Мадхвы.

Отличия между гаудйа-вайшнавами и мадхва-вайшнавами безусловно существуют, но говорить что "все основные моменты полностью не сходятся"  - значит либо просто не знать основные моменты, либо намеренно искажать факты. То, что основные моменты сходятся было, кажется, где-то здесь упомянуто на примере Даша-мулы. Причина, по которой Рупа, Санатана и другие последователи Господа Чайтанйи не комментируют Мадхву вам должна быть понятна, и вы её озвучили - гаудийа вайшнавы предпочитают вкушать расу Бхагаватам, а не играться с Ведантой. На дворе Кали-юга. Жизнь слишком коротка, а мозгов слишком мало, чтобы потратить десяток лет на пустые споры. В контексте времени и окружения Мадхвы его миссия очень понятна, но время сменилось  - Веданта и Веды более недоступны даже разумным людям. 

Вы же видя это отличие начинаете раздувать его за рамки всех разумных пределов. и ищете подтверждение своим идеям "отделения" в одном слове из Чайтанйа Чаритамриты. Наверное вы Мадхваит, всё-таки  :smilies:  Он очень любил подчёркивать различие и терпеть не мог когда кто-то подчёркивал единство. А может радикальный неофит из ИСККОН или из Матха, которому важна его самостийность и отделённость от сампрадайи Мадхвы. Но, как вы заметили, меня это не касается (повторять это не нужно - я понял).

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> А почему вдруг нужно толковать слова не буквально? Что за новый метод? 
> 
> 
> Так и есть. Он этого нигде не делает, а поручает Рупе и Санатане проштудировать все шастры и написать новые книги с новыми объяснениями. Ни Рупа, ни Санатана, ни Джива нигде не ссылаются ни на одну из идей Мадхвы. Потому что все основные моменты полностью не сходятся. Харе Кришна маха-мантра как главная практика, Радхарани как главное Божество, према как главная цель, Шримад Бхагаватам как главная шастра, Враджендранандана Кришна как источник всех аватар.



Можно наверное, действительно долго спорить, только мы как последователи как Шри Чайтаньи, так и всех учителей нашей преемственности в т.ч. Баладевы Видьябушаны принимаем все их утверждения в т.ч. (сделанное последним) относительно того, что мы относимся к Мадхва-сампрадае...

----------


## Сергей Анатольевич

> Вы заблуждаетесь. Для того, чтобы доказать, что ваша позиция иррационально радикальна достаточно найти ОДНУ ССЫЛКУ. Джива Госвами цитирует Мадхву неоднократно в Шат-сандарбхе. Можете открыть, к примеру, Багават Сандарбху, Ануччхеда 47.


Я этот момент недавно разбирал и сравнивал сколько раз он цитирует Мадхву (1-2 раза) и сколько раз цитирует за всю Шат-сандарбху Шридхара Свами. Эти цитаты никакого отношения к основным моментам не имеют.




> Комментарий Баладевы на Брахма-сутры во многих местах использует метод Мадхвы.


Не во многом, а на 3/4. Но где я говорил про Баладева? Мы все знаем для чего Баладева это делал. Если бы не инцидент - не было бы и формальностей.




> Отличия между гаудйа-вайшнавами и мадхва-вайшнавами безусловно существуют, но говорить что "все основные моменты полностью не сходятся"  - значит либо просто не знать основные моменты, либо намеренно искажать факты. То, что основные моменты сходятся было, кажется, где-то здесь упомянуто на примере Даша-мулы.


aradhyo bhagavan vrajesa-tanayas tad-dhama vrndavanam
ramya kacid upasana vraja-vadhu-vargena va kalpita
srimad bhagavatam pramanam amalam prema pum-artho mahan
sri-caitanya mahaprabhor matam idam tatradarah na parah

Что это такое и перевод думаю знаете. Сходится ли это с Мадхвой? А еще сюда можно Харе Кришна маха-мантру добавить.
Так какие основные моменты одинаковые?





> Вы же видя это отличие начинаете раздувать его за рамки всех разумных пределов. и ищете подтверждение своим идеям "отделения" в одном слове из Чайтанйа Чаритамриты. Наверное вы Мадхваит, всё-таки  Он очень любил подчёркивать различие и терпеть не мог когда кто-то подчёркивал единство. А может радикальный неофит из ИСККОН или из Матха, которому важна его самостийность и отделённость от сампрадайи Мадхвы. Но, как вы заметили, меня это не касается (повторять это не нужно - я понял).


Что за детская нахальность сразу лезть с эпитетами и ярлыками. Хорошие люди зеркало изобрели, в курсе о таком предмете?

----------


## Дмитрий Межуев

> Наверное без оригинальных цитат всё равно не обойтись - вполне возможно, что источники неточно передают многие положения учения Мадхвачарьи либо можно говорить о более глубоких смыслах определённых его утверждений - если Вы снова внимательно посмотрите статью Кешавы Махараджа, он, ссылаясь на наших ачарьев, утверждает, что содержание определённых положений учения Мадхвы было всё-таки иным - так или иначе, но у меня самого отношение к тому же Радхакришнану не лучшее, я понимаю, что он вполне мог какие-то моменты исказить и извратить в своём изложении философии Мадхвы - почему я должен доверять ему?


Я шудра и по качествам, и по социальному статусу своему, у меня среднее образование, я безграмотно пишу на русском, с трудом выучил украинский, на английском только читаю и то со словарём, санскритские знаю только буковки и сотню слов. Это ваше дело - привести цитаты из авторитетных источников и разрешить мои сомнения. Я не собираюсь тратить уйму времени и сил на удовлетворение запросов высокоучённых пандитов, это ваша работа, а меня ждёт паяльник, работать надо, увы. Кстати, опять ни слова о моей постановке проблемы, отвержения понимания дуализма Мадхвы и как онтологии, и как этики,а интерпретации двайты с эстетических позиций, что и есть и истина метафизики, и наше сокровенное учение рупанугов.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Я не обиделся. Мои поклоны.


Это не Вам было адресовано

----------


## Дмитрий Межуев

Мукхья вритти вовсе не идиотизм буквального понимания слов шастр и гуру! Существует масса оговорок, во перых. Цитата:Srila Sridhara Svami elaborately analyzes this problem in terms of the traditional discipline of Sanskrit poetics: We should consider that words have three kinds of expressive capacities, called sabda-vrittis. These are the different ways a word refers to its meaning, distinguished as mukhya-vritti, lakshana-vritti and gauna-vritti. The sabda-vritti termed mukhya is the primary, literal meaning of a word; this is also known as abhidha, a word's "denotation," or dictionary meaning. Mukhya-vritti is further divided into two subcategories, namely rudhi and yoga. A primary meaning is called rudhi when it is based on conventional usage, and yoga when it is derived from another word's meaning by regular etymological rules.

For example, the word go ("cow") is an example of rudhi, since its relation with its literal meaning is purely conventional. The denotation of the word pacaka ("chef"), on the other hand, is a yoga-vritti, through the word's derivation from the root pac ("to cook") by addition of the agent suffix -ka.

Beside its mukhya-vritti, or primary meaning, a word can also be used in a secondary, metaphorical sense. This usage is called lakshana. The rule is that a word should not be understood metaphorically if its mukhya-vritti makes sense in the given context; only after the mukhya-vritti fails to convey a word's meaning may lakshana-vritti be justifiably presumed. The function of lakshana is technically explained in the kavya-sastras as an extended reference, pointing to something in some way related to the object of the literal meaning. Thus, the phrase gangayam ghoshah literally means "the cowherd village in the Ganges." But that idea is absurd, so here gangayam should rather be understood by its lakshana to mean "on the bank of the Ganges," the bank being something related to the river. Gauna-vritti is a special kind of lakshana, where the meaning is extended to some idea of similarity. For example, in the statement simho devadattah ("Devadatta is a lion"), heroic Devadatta is metaphorically called a lion because of his lionlike qualities. In contrast, the example of the general kind of lakshana, namely gangayam ghoshah, involves a relationship not of similarity but of location.

In this first verse of the Eighty-seventh Chapter, Parikshit Maharaja expresses doubt as to how the words of the Vedas can refer to the Absolute Truth by any of the valid kinds of sabda-vritti. He asks, katham sakshat caranti: How can the Vedas directly describe Brahman by rudha-mukhya-vritti, literal meaning based on convention? After all, the Absolute is anirdesya, inaccessible to designation. And how can the Vedas even describe Brahman by gauna-vritti, metaphor based on similar qualities?

The Vedas are guna-vrittayah, full of qualitative descriptions, but Brahman is nirguna, without qualities. Obviously, a metaphor based on similar qualities cannot apply in the case of something that has no qualities. Furthermore, Parikshit Maharaja points out that Brahman is sad-asatah param, beyond all causes and effects. Having no connection with any manifest existence, subtle or gross, the Absolute cannot be expressed by either yoga-vritti, a meaning derived etymologically, or lakshana, metaphor, since both require some relationship of Brahman to other entities.http://vedabase.net/sb/10/87/1/en1 Во вторых - наиболее адекватный, насколько это возможно принцип в нашей культуре - это катафатика, катафатическое богословие католиков, сводящееся к прямому, непосредственному указанию на Господа и его атрибуты. В третьих - вспомним историю о ученике Гоуркишоре Даса Бабаджи, который построил кутир под деревом не поняв древней и универсальной метафоры в индийской культуре "идти под дерево", указующей на шаранагати, и которого Бабаджи в гневе изгнал. Охе, падиты, ну надо же!

----------


## Вишишта даса

> Я этот момент недавно разбирал и сравнивал сколько раз он цитирует Мадхву (1-2 раза) и сколько раз цитирует за всю Шат-сандарбху Шридхара Свами. Эти цитаты никакого отношения к основным моментам не имеют.


По одной Бхагават Сандарбхе у меня выскочило пять ссылок на Мадхву. Другие Сандарбхи я не смотрел. Озвучьте пожалуйста основные моменты Мадхвы, чтобы понять о чём мы говорим.




> aradhyo bhagavan vrajesa-tanayas tad-dhama vrndavanam
> ramya kacid upasana vraja-vadhu-vargena va kalpita
> srimad bhagavatam pramanam amalam prema pum-artho mahan
> sri-caitanya mahaprabhor matam idam tatradarah na parah
> 
> Что это такое и перевод думаю знаете. Сходится ли это с Мадхвой? А еще сюда можно Харе Кришна маха-мантру добавить.
> Так какие основные моменты одинаковые?


Нет не сходится. И что дальше? Вы берёте детали и начинаете искать различия. Они там есть. А по-настоящему основные моменты философии Мадхвы с нами сходятся. Например: Веды - единственный истинный источник знания о Боге, Кришна - Бог, материальный мир реален, Душа - вечно индивидуальна и реальна, отношения между Богом и душой - бхакти. Это основные моменты, а не абстрактные рассуждения на тему бхеда-абхеды или метод служения в духовном мире. И здесь налицо факт, что философия Мадхвы недостаточно разработана в вопросах расы. Не до расы ему было тогда. Мы понимаем и претензий не имеем. И у них к нам претензий нет. Они не отрекаются в принципе от нас как от возможной ветки их сампрадайи. В Удупи видел такую картину: почти каждый день выходит группа вайшнавов и идут вокруг площади играя на караталах и мридангах воспевая харинаму. И ещё вот видел картину - проходит харинама ИСККОН, на дорогу, по которой только-что прошли преданные ИСККОн выходит дедушка-мадхваит (это можно понять по тилаке). Дедушка становится на колени и берёт пыль с дороги...

----------


## Вишишта даса

> Это не моя и не спекуляция вовсе. Это слова Кришнадаса Кавираджа.


Это спекуляция его словами. На основании одного высказывания одного вайшнава, при наличии других возможностей объяснения (которые уже были приведены) вы делаете радикальный вывод об "отделённости" всей сампрадайи. Это нелогично.




> Но вы не можете сказать - "в вашем ИСККОНе"



Возможно, я и не скажу "ваш ИСККОН", но я могу сказать "ваша сампрадайа" вайшнавам из параллельной ветки гаудийа-сампрадайи. Например из Адвайта-паривара. Теологическая общность при этом не затрагивается.

----------


## Дмитрий Межуев

Мне, невежде, кажется, что реальность мира и дживы большая натяжка, У Мадхвы дживы отражение Господа отличное от него и подобное отражению солнечного света в радуге. Если Лакшми джива, а она же и пракрити, то и мир не вполне реален.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> По одной Бхагават Сандарбхе у меня выскочило пять ссылок на Мадхву. Другие Сандарбхи я не смотрел. Озвучьте пожалуйста основные моменты Мадхвы, чтобы понять о чём мы говорим.
> 
> 
> 
> Нет не сходится. И что дальше? Вы берёте детали и начинаете искать различия. Они там есть. А по-настоящему основные моменты философии Мадхвы с нами сходятся. Например: Веды - единственный истинный источник знания о Боге, Кришна - Бог, материальный мир реален, Душа - вечно индивидуальна и реальна, отношения между Богом и душой - бхакти. Это основные моменты, а не абстрактные рассуждения на тему бхеда-абхеды или метод служения в духовном мире. И здесь налицо факт, что философия Мадхвы недостаточно разработана в вопросах расы. Не до расы ему было тогда. Мы понимаем и претензий не имеем. И у них к нам претензий нет. Они не отрекаются в принципе от нас как от возможной ветки их сампрадайи. В Удупи видел такую картину: почти каждый день выходит группа вайшнавов и идут вокруг площади играя на караталах и мридангах воспевая харинаму. И ещё вот видел картину - проходит харинама ИСККОН, на дорогу, по которой только-что прошли преданные ИСККОн выходит дедушка-мадхваит (это можно понять по тилаке). Дедушка становится на колени и берёт пыль с дороги...


Мне этот спор как-то напоминает обсуждение на тему: стакан на половину полон или на половину пуст...  :mig:

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Мне, невежде, кажется, что реальность мира и дживы большая натяжка, У Мадхвы дживы отражение Господа отличное от него и подобное отражению солнечного света в радуге. Если Лакшми джива, а она же и пракрити, то и мир не вполне реален.


Чтобы обсуждать эстетику с трансцендентной перспективы, надо хорошо знать соответствующие труды Рупы Госвами в чём я откровенно говоря не силён, а погружаться в собственные спекулятивные измышления мне не очень хочется... соответственно не вижу себя квалифицированным давать оценку суждениям на эту тему, особенно если они непосредственно не подкреплены по тексту ссылками на бхакти-шастры...

----------


## Сергей Анатольевич

> По одной Бхагават Сандарбхе у меня выскочило пять ссылок на Мадхву. Другие Сандарбхи я не смотрел. Озвучьте пожалуйста основные моменты Мадхвы, чтобы понять о чём мы говорим.


Все уже было. 

- Три пути одинаково равны. Карма=Гьяна=Бхакти;
- Высшая цель мукти (Махапрабху относит это к категории кайтава);
- Кришна - аватара Нарайаны;
- Веды и Махабхарата - главная прамана (не Шримад Бхагаватам);
- Концепция абсолютной двойственности.




> Нет не сходится. И что дальше? Вы берёте детали и начинаете искать различия. Они там есть.


Это вообще не детали. Это синопсис всей сути учения Махапрабху, и ни по одному пункту нет сходства.




> А по-настоящему основные моменты философии Мадхвы с нами сходятся. Например: Веды - единственный истинный источник знания о Боге, Кришна - Бог, материальный мир реален, Душа - вечно индивидуальна и реальна, отношения между Богом и душой - бхакти. Это основные моменты, а не абстрактные рассуждения на тему бхеда-абхеды или метод служения в духовном мире.


Эдак и с Адвайта-ведантой у нас много сходства можно накопать.

----------


## Сергей Анатольевич

> Это спекуляция его словами. На основании одного высказывания одного вайшнава, при наличии других возможностей объяснения (которые уже были приведены) вы делаете радикальный вывод об "отделённости" всей сампрадайи. Это нелогично.


Вы просто задумайтесь, что до Баладева этого вопроса вовсе не существовало. На этом нигде не сделан упор в трудах Рупы, Санатаны, Дживы, Вриндавана даса или Кришнадаса. Они говорят о Мадхавендре Пури, об Ишваре Пури, но их родословную никогда не упоминают. Зато много говорят об их чистой преданности Вриндавану, чего в принципе не существует у мадхваитов. Я не то чтобы настаиваю на отделенности, я пытаюсь донести, что не нужно приписывать себя рьяно, как это делает гаудия матх своими статьями. Мне совершенно невдомек для чего это нужно. У них что, Говинда-джи отбирают? 




> Возможно, я и не скажу "ваш ИСККОН", но я могу сказать "ваша сампрадайа" вайшнавам из параллельной ветки гаудийа-сампрадайи. Например из Адвайта-паривара. Теологическая общность при этом не затрагивается.


В вашем примере сампрадайа одна. Разная только парампара. Мы сейчас говорим о сампрадайе, а это основные исповедуемые философские тезисы.

----------


## Андрей Афанасьевич

> А вот наш ачарья Бхактивинода Тхакур пишет в Бхакти-таттва-вивеке:
> 
> На эти четыре сам- прадаи   указывает  следующий стих  из  шастр:   сам- прадййа-вихйнй йе мантрйс те нишпхалй матйа — «Ман- тры, которые не были получены в одной из четырех истинных сампрадай, не имеют силы».


А это правда, что этих слов  из Падма-пураны (про 4 сампрадаи) на самом деле в Падма-пуране нет?

----------


## vijitatma das

> Они говорят о Мадхавендре Пури, об Ишваре Пури, но их родословную никогда не упоминают.


Насколько мне известно, "родословную" Мадхавендры Пури и Ишвары Пури первым из гаудия-вайшнавов "озвучил" Кави Карнапур, в "Гаура ганоддеша дипике" (22-24):

*vyAsa-tIrthas* tasya ziSyo yaz cakre viSNu-saMhitAm |
zrImAn *lakSmIpatis* tasya ziSyo bhakti-rasAzrayaH ||
tasya ziSyo *mAdhavendro* yaddharmo’yaM pravartitaH |
kalpa-vRkSasyAvatAro vraja-dhAmani tiSThitaH |
prIta-preyo vatsalatojjvalAkhya phala-dhAriNaH ||22||
tasya ziSyo ’bhavac chrImAn *IzvarAkhya-purI*-yatiH ||
kalayAmAsa zRGgAraM yaH zRGgAra-phalAtmakaH ||23||
*advaitaH* kalayAmAsa dAsya-sAkhye phale ubhe |
zrImAn *raGgapurI* hy eSa vAtsalye yaH samAzritah ||24||

Здесь упомянуты Вьяса Тиртха, Лакшмипати, Мадхавендра Пури, а также ученики последнего Ишвара Пури, Адвайта Ачарья и Ранга Пури. Кави также дает краткую характеристику каждому из перечисленных. Вьяса Тиртха "написал известную книгу"Вишну Самхита". Лакшмипати Тиртха был "прибежищем бхакти-расы". Мадхавендра Пури - это древо желаний из духовного мира, у коего - три ветви: мадхурья (шрингара)-раса, воплотившаяся в Ишваре Пури, раса дружбы и служения, которую олицетворяет Адвайта Ачарья, и раса родительской привязанности, воплощением которой служит Рангапури.

----------


## Вишишта даса

> Все уже было.


Вам не надоело доказывать, что стакан пуст?

-


> Три пути одинаково равны. Карма=Гьяна=Бхакти;


Цитаты пожалуйста. С санскритом.




> - Высшая цель мукти (Махапрабху относит это к категории кайтава);


Чем по Мадхве занимается освобождённое живое существо? Как насчёт определения мукти ШБ 2.10.6 муктир хитванйатха рупам... Как насчёт 4х видов освобождения, приемлемых для вайшнава из Бхакти Расамрита Синдху?




> - Кришна - аватара Нарайаны;


Деталь, относящаяся к нитйа-сварупе конкретной дживы. У Махапрабху были преданные разных его ипостасей. По Мадхве делать различия между аватарами -  грех достойный ада.




> - Веды и Махабхарата - главная прамана (не Шримад Бхагаватам);


Это всё Веды.




> - Концепция абсолютной двойственности.


Вы ошибаетесь, или вкладываете какой-то свой смысл в эту фразу "абсолютная двойственность". Абсолютная двойственность - это нирешвара санкхйа с двумя "Богами" - пурушей и пракрити. Мадхва монотеист, а не дуалист- сва-тантра пара-тантра.





> Это вообще не детали. Это синопсис всей сути учения Махапрабху, и ни по одному пункту нет сходства.


Вы рассматриваете прайоджану гаудийев с позиции самбандхи Мадхвы. Вы найдёте одни только различия.





> Эдак и с Адвайта-ведантой у нас много сходства можно накопать.


Что именно вы можете накопать из перечисленного мной или из неперечисленного, чего у нас есть общего с адвайта-ведантой?





> В вашем примере сампрадайа одна. Разная только парампара. Мы сейчас говорим о сампрадайе, а это основные исповедуемые философские тезисы.


Игра словами. Какой словарь вам дал это определение слова сампрадайа? Не забудьте сделать поправку на народный бенгали.




> Вы просто задумайтесь,


Задумывался и не раз. И задумывались до нас с вами гораздо более знающие люди.




> что до Баладева этого вопроса вовсе не существовало. На этом нигде не сделан упор в трудах Рупы, Санатаны, Дживы, Вриндавана даса или Кришнадаса. Они говорят о Мадхавендре Пури, об Ишваре Пури, но их родословную никогда не упоминают. Зато много говорят об их чистой преданности Вриндавану, чего в принципе не существует у мадхваитов. Я не то чтобы настаиваю на отделенности, я пытаюсь донести, что не нужно приписывать себя рьяно, как это делает гаудия матх своими статьями. Мне совершенно невдомек для чего это нужно. У них что, Говинда-джи отбирают?


Я про Гаудийа матх не могу сказать хотя вряд ли у них кого-то отбирают. Здесь не их сайт. Вероятно вам нужно на Кришна катху.  Могу сказать лишь своё субъективное восприятие вашей полемики. Она нездорова.

----------


## Вишишта даса

> А это правда, что этих слов  из Падма-пураны (про 4 сампрадаи) на самом деле в Падма-пуране нет?


Есть. Просто такая есть позиция у некоторых, если Мадхва что-то не прокомментировал, то этого как бы и нету.  :smilies:

----------


## Дмитрий Межуев

Я опять хочу вам предложить поставить всё на место. Главная проблема метафизики - выражение принципиально невыразимого трансцендентного, что есть сугубо эстетическая задача. Мы - рупануги, Рупа Госвами - эстетик. Аналогичные явления можно найти и у конкурентов, например, эстетические доктрины гения кашмирского шиваизма Абхинавагупты или эстетические концепции Шанкарачарьи. Классическая новоевропейская метафизика - это онтология, что сегодня критикуется с самых разных позиций. Постмодерные истолкования метафизики сводятся к этике, чем, увы, больна и наша сампрадая. Если мы рассматриваем двайту с онтологических позиций, как некую онтологию, то это безумие, это шизофрения. Если мы рассматриваем двайту с этических позиций, то это лишает её вообще какого бы то ни было смысла. Если мы рассматриваем двайту с эстетических позиций, вдруг, всё становится на свои места, Вайкунтха - метафора, дуализм - метафора, эти метафоры указуют на Гопала и Голоку, и т.д. Конечно эстетические доктрины гаудия вайшнав имеют свою возвышенную специфику и необычайно глубоки, но в целом, индийская эстетика и начинается и заканчивается на "Натья Шастрах" Бхараты Муни, никто ничего принципиально нового не сказал, различия эстетических доктрин индийских в акцентах, в оттенках. Более того, класическая индийская эстетика достаточно проста: пять рас, бхава, косвенные расы, что там ещё? Да ничего то особо больше и нет.
ЗЫ: В целом эстетическим концепциям шиваитов свойственно онтологизаторство, подобное присущему новоевропейской метафизике, и таким образом, утверждение вайшнавских эстетических доктрин в том числе разрешает главную коллизию ситуации постмодерна. Если мы расцениваем двайту как онтологию, то это точка зрения шиваитов ведущая к имперсонализму, маяваде и т.п. Пример такого онтологизаторства - бимба-пратибимба-вада Шанкарачарьи, учение о отражени отражения и укоренено в онтологии, как эстетическую концепцию его можно расценивать лишь косвенно.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Конечно эстетические доктрины гаудия вайшнав имеют свою возвышенную специфику и необычайно глубоки, но в целом, индийская эстетика и начинается и заканчивается на "Натья Шастрах" Бхараты Муни,


Я вот и боюсь того хватит ли нам квалификации для проведения адекватной эстетической интерпретации с учётом того насколько возвышен предмет, который мы разбираем - на примере того же Рупы Госвами - и опять же насколько тесно должен коррелировать с наследием последнего наш анализ, чтобы он не был просто спекулятивным...

----------


## Дмитрий Межуев

Вообще я указываю на простые факты, указываю на некую перспективу. Во первых - шиваистские и новоевропейские метафизические концепции страдают онтологизаторством, что сознаётся, как профанации в ситуации постмодерна и преодолевается через этические интерпретации метафизического знания, что зло то же не новое, а очень и очень древнее,например, фарисейство и законничество иудеев вроде Талмуда, а в нашей традиции аналогия того, видимо, религия брахманизма и её литература. Очень сильно упрощая, зло это выражено через карма мимансу: и Господь подчиняется предписаниям вед, а раз так, следуя им мы автоматически достигаем мокши. Истина и нашего учения гаудиев, и метафизики в целом - эстетика, и именно в такой перспективе следует рассматривать любую даршану, двайту Мадхвачарьи вчастности. Вся эта метафизика, онтология, гносеология и т.п. - метафоры. В этом нет никаких противоречий с принципоп мукхья вритти, ибо лишь идиот понимает его, как букальное приятие слов шастр и гуру, там выше я объяснился с цитатами по этому поводу. В такой перспективе дуализм Мадхвы, его Вайкунтха есть указание на Кришну и Голоку Вриндавана.

Разговор собственно об эстетике, это отдельный разговор, я обещал Бхакти Вигьяне Госвами статью в которой сопоставлю вайшнавские и шайвистские эстетические концепции, однако, уже сейчас мне очевидны некоторые проблемы. Во первых - шиваистким концепциям присуще онтологизаторство, последствия чего общеизвестны: имперсонализм, маявада... Во вторых - этим обусловленно внимание шиваитов к внутренним аспектам бхавы и расы, в то время, как вайшнавы акцентируют внимание на внешних,грубо говоря, для шиваита важно то, что он любит, для вайшнава - кого он любит. Те же тенденции можно наблюдать в вайшнавских и шиваистских поэтике и т.д. В целом, специфика классической индийской эстетики - метафизический реализм, как бы, что на небе, то и на земле. Посредник между трансцендентным и посюсторонним - техника, например, игры на ситаре, а в нашем религиозном контексте - тантра. Однако, вайшнавские и шиваисчтские эстетические концепции серьёзно разнятся, как я уже указывал выше на Шанкарачарью и здесь - на Абхинавагупту.

----------


## Дмитрий Межуев

Уважаемые Прабхуджи пандиты и брахманы, я неквалифицирован, я шудра и по качествам, и по своему социальному статусу, что причина моего обращения к вам за помощью. Однако, вы ни разрешили моих сомнений, ни не дали оценку моей попытке разрешить проблему. Вы знаете и английский, и санскрит, вы шротрии и изучаете писания в подлиннике, но вы почему то предъявляете притензии ко мне, я должен и цитаты вам привести, и дать квалифицированный анализ, в то время как это ваше призвание, долг, работа в конце концов. Брахманам нужно жертвовать лакшми? Давайте счета, я переведу сколько смогу, учтите, я беден. Итак формулирую кратко ещё раз проблемы.

*Вопросы:*

1. У Мадхвы Лакшми - джива, у нас Радхарани - Хладини Шакти.

2. Двайта - дуализм, в то время как ачинтья-бхеда-абхеда таттва - монистический принцип.

3. Господь Чайтанья отвергал поклонение даже Рамачандре, а Мадхва поклоняется в духе айшварьи, Вайкунтхи.

4. Мадхва утверждает, что полубоги присваивают свои трансцендентные тела из шуддха саттвы, что во первых - делает возможной контринициацию, инвольтацию преданного, во вторых - ставит под сомнение понимание дживы, как источника и причины нашего бытия и её вечности.

*Моя гипотеза:*

1. Главная проблема метафизики - выражение принципиально невыразимого трансцендентного, что сугубо эстетическая задача. Метафизика это эстетика, а не этика, как принято считать сейчас(ситуация постмодерна) и не онтология, как принято было считать в эпоху Модерна.

2. Это значит, что любое метафизическое знание должно интерпретировать с эстетических позиций, все ведические даршаны по сути эстетика, в том числе двайта Мадхвы, ибо в противном случае он либо безумен - дуализм, либо неверен - Вайкунтха в нашей традиции - это гопи правого крыла лагеря врагини и соперницы Шримати Радхарани Чандравали.

3. Гаудия вайшнавы рупануги, а Рупа Госвами эстетик, наша философская доктрина - эстетика: раса, бхава и т.д. Шрила Прабхупада даровал нам во всей полноте это сокровенное знание, например, в "Нектаре преданности". Мы квалифицированны дать адекватную нашей традиции оценку иных вайшнавских доктрин, более того, обязанны это делать.

4. С такой точки зрения дуализм, Вайкунтха Мадхвачарьи есть метафора, указующая на Гопала и Голоку, что и есть причина принятия того Господом Чайтаньей, и почему наша сампрадая называется Брахма-мадхва-гаудия сампрадая.

5. Такая постановка проблемы никоим образом не противоречит священному принципу Мукхья вритти, так как во первых - есть масса оговорок толкования слов шастр и гуру в зависимости от контекста, во вторых - наиболее близкое в нашей культуре и традиции иудеохристианской понятие - катафатика, катафатическое богословие католиков, сводящееся к непосредственому указанию на Господа и его атрибуты.

С двайтой Мадхвачарьи я знакомился по таким источникам:

http://psylib.org.ua/books/radha01/index.htm

http://archive.org/details/AHistoryO...gupta-5Volumes

http://rutracker.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=1391217

http://harekrishna.ru/2010/10/7125-s...hvacharya.html

У вас могут возникнуть сомнения по поводу моей квалификации, вчастности, у Лакшмана Праны Прабху, да, я шудра, который нигде и никогда не работал кроме как на заводе простым рабочим, у меня среднее образование, я беграмотно пишу по русски, с трудом выучил украинский, на английском лишь читаю и то со словарём, санскритские знаю только буквы и сотню слов. Да, я всю жизнь занимался самообразованием, да и вообще, вайшнавы брахманы вне зависимости от принадлежности к той или иной варне: Нароттама - шудра, Тукарам - шудра, Кабир - шудра. Однако мои качества действительно качества шудры, в том числе я не могу выполнить свои обязательства перед Махараджем(Бхактивигьяной Госвами) по сопоставлению эстетических концепций вишнуитов и шиваитов, что лишнее свидетельство моей низкой квалификации. Поэтому я обращаюсь к вам за помощью. Каждый должен исполнять свои обязанности, чего бы это ему не стоило.

----------


## Юрий Анатольевич

> все ведические даршаны по сути эстетика,





> Метафизика это эстетика, а не... онтология,


хм... вот, чего-то вспомнилось: 
2.10.48. Выслушав рассказ Суты Госвами о сотворении вселенной, Шаунака Рши спросил его о Видуре, поскольку ранее Сута Госвами упомянул, что Видура ушел из дома, покинув всех своих родственников, с которыми ему было так нелегко расстаться.
КОMMЕНTАРИЙ: Шри Сута Госвами рассказывал о сотворении и разрушении материального мира, но из этого стиха становится ясно, что рши во главе с Шаунакой хотели услышать от него о трансцендентном, то есть о предметах более возвышенных, нежели физическая реальность.

----------


## Дмитрий Межуев

Пураны расчитаны на шудр, женщин и детей. Причина того в некоих социальных условностях, присущих массовому сознанию, и сводящимся к табу на выражение духовной сферы бытия человека, что можно делать только метафорически, посредством притч, сказок, баек и былин, анекдота. Простые люди обо всём говорят намёками, используя метафоры и т.п. Железную логику и геометрию сутр они просто не примут, не поймут, Веданта Сутры, например. С другой стороны, брахманы боготворят Бхагаватам за то, что в ней Кришна танцует, в образной речи Бхагаватам явлен Бог живой, чего нет в сухой логике и спекуляциях сутр. Мы, простолюдины, понимаем всё как метафору, указующую на знакомый нам мир магии с её законами тождества, единства и т.п. Дваждырождённые имеют соответсвующий опыт и так распутывают хитросплетения языка Вед.

----------


## Митрий

Почитал, был поражен познаниями участников обсуждения. На мой взгляд, прозвучало около пяти разных точек зрения.

----------


## Varshana das

> ну это тоже не аргумент - ведь сам Мадхаачарья тоже принял санньясу в майавада-сампрадае...


Вот линия, в которой Мадхвачарй принял санйасу (из семинара БВГ):

Хамса Параматма
Господь Брахма
Чатухкумары
Дурваса Муни
Гйананидхи
Гарудавахана
Кайвалйа Тиртха
Гйанеша
Пара
Сатйапрагйа
Прагйа
Ачутапрекшачарйа
Мадхвачарйа

Шанкары здесь нет.

----------


## Varshana das

> Но я считаю, что среди адептов Гаудия линии, должны быть компетентные Люди, знающие Сиддханту, как Мадхвачарьи, так и Гаудия Вайшнавов, в чем заключается Единство и Различие школ, и уметь привести все это в противовес ложным утверждениям. В отличие от тех, кто здесь просто пытается исскуственно раздувать противоречия, там где их нет!


Поддерживаю.Но только не несколько компетентных людей, а все брахманы (я буду бролее конкретен)ИСККОН должны быть компетентные. Для этого необходимо ввести в образовательную систему обязательное изучение санскрита среди брахманов и изучение Вед и Веданта сутры. Да, Шримад Бхагаватам является естественным комментарием на ВС, но изучать комментарий отдельно от объекта комментариев - согласитесь, как-то не научно. Н-р, изучат комм. на Бхагавад Гиту Шрилы Прабхупады, отдельно от самих стихов Бхагавад гиты было бы предельно глупо.

Противоречия есть. Например, тот же пресловутый вопрос о падении дживы. Мадхвачарйа утверждает, что обусловленные дживы находятся вечно в самсаре и никогда не упоминал о падении их. Если, согласно Бхактивиноду Тхакуру, это не важный вспект самбханды гйан в гаудийа вайшнавизме (пример со стрелой), то в Мадхвачарйа описывает иерархию божественности (девата - таратамйа) для осознания своего положения во вселенной. Цитирую по книге Гададхара Пандита пр. "Кто такой Ганеш?":

        1. Господь Вишну или Кришна - неизмеримо превосходящий всех.
	2. Шри Лакшми - Вечная супруга господа. ( Сюда же относится Радха, Чандравали, Рукмини, и Сатйабхама.)
	3. Брахма (функционалный творец мира) и Мукхйа прана ( повелитель жизненного воздуха всех  воплощённых джив).
	4. Супруга Брахмы - Сарасвати ( Богиня учёности) и супруга Мукхйа-праны - Бхарати 9богиня ведического знания).
	5. Царь птиц Гаруда, божественный царь многоглавых змеев Шеша, Господь Шива.
	6. Джамбавати, Бхадра, Нила, Калинда, Митравинда, Лакшмана. ( Шесть главных супруг Господа Кришны из категории джив.)
	7. Супарни ( Жена Гаруды), Варуни (жена Баларамы), Парвати (Жена Шивы)
	8.  Индра (царь небес), кама (Бог любви)
	9. Аханкарика прана 9божество обычных ветров).
	10. Сваймбхува Ману, прародитель Дакша  Брихаспати ( Учитель богов), Анируддха. Шачи (жена Индры), Рати (жена Камы).
	11. Правха Вайу (божество одного из ветров).
	12. Сурйа (бог Солнца), Чандра (бог Луны), Ямараджа (бог смерти).
	13. Варуна (бог воды).
	14. Небесный мудрец Нарада.
	15. Агни (бог огня), мудрецБхригу, Прасути деви.
	16. Прахлада Махараджа, Сыновья Брахмы ( такие как Маричи, Ангирас и другие).
	17. Митра и Ниррити
	18. Ганеша, Вишваксена ( один из спутников Господа вайкунтхи), ашвины (два божества, упраляющие функциями ноздрей), Кувера (небесный казначей) и другие.
	19. Божества, достигшие своего положения посредством благочестия. К ним относятся: привратники вайкунтхи Джайа и Виджайа, цари Прийаврата, уттанапада, Гайа, Мандхата, дхрува, Притху, Шашабинду, Картавирйа,  Даушйанти Бхарата, парикшит, Джанака, Хаихайа и другие, Так же мудрецы или риши ( такие как Чайвана), восемь главных гандхарвов, девяносто две апсары, семеро главных предков (питров). Одинадцать ману,Вишвакарма, божества планет Раху, Кету, Меркурий, Венера.
	20. Божества облаков, жена Варуны, небесная Ганга и другие.
	21. Черепаха, поддерживающая землю и другие.
	22. Сваха (жена бога огня).
	23. Будха ( божество элемента воды).
	24. Деваки, Яшода, Уша (жена Ашвинов).
	25. Божества планет Сатурн и Земля.
	26. Пушкара (божества кармы).
	27. Сиддхи, садхйи, гухйаки, киннары, кимпуруши, чарана, йакши, ракшасы, видйадхары, асуры, гандхарвы, апсары, риши ( мудрецы).
	28. Питри (предки).
	29. Небесные гандхарвы.
	30. Гандхарвы среди людей.
	31. Цари на Земле.
	32. Люди, животные, птицы, рыбы, дерьвья и растения.

Например, здесь Яшода, мать Кришны, лишь на позицию выше по божественности, чем Шани Махарадж. Приемлемо ли такое для гаудийа вайшнава? Нарада и Прахлад много ниже по божественности Индры, которого гаудии не считают чистым преданным.

----------


## Varshana das

> Шри Чайтанья Чаритамрита Мадхья, Глава 9:
> ТЕКСТ 277
> 
> сабе, эка гуна декхи томара сампрадайе
> сатйа-виграха кари' ишваре караха нишчайе
> 
> сабе — во всем; эка — одно; гуна — достоинство; декхи — вижу; томара — в вашей; сампрадайе — общине; сатйа-виграха — образ Господа как истину; кари' — приняв; ишваре — в Верховной Личности Бога; караха — выказываете; нишчайе — убежденность.
> 
> «Единственное достоинство, которое Я вижу в вашей сампрадае, заключается в том, что вы признаете истинность образа Господа».
> ...


Почему же и в ИСККОНе начали говорить о варнашраме? Разве таттвавади не следуют дайви - варнашраме? Или у них асура - варнашрама?




> *Стремление таттвавади достичь высшей цели (мукти)  —  это не более чем разновидность материального желания*. Чистый преданный должен быть свободен от всех материальных желаний. Он просто служит Господу. Тем не менее Чайтанья Махапрабху остался доволен тем, что в сампрадае Мадхвачарьи (Таттвавада-сампрадае) признают существование трансцендентной формы Господа. Это несомненное достоинство всех вайшнавских сампрадай.


В этой ветке цитировали Бхакти Прагйана Кешава Махараджа - санйаса-гуру Шрилы Прабхупады - вот дословно:
_"В Шри Мадхва-сампрадае единственной садхьей является Любовь к Бхагавану. Хотя Шриман Мадхвачарья местами называет целью мокшу, его определение мокши таково: вишнав-ангхри лабхах мукти, «Получить освобождение означает обрести Служение лотосным Стопам Вишну». Таким образом, Шри Мадхва-сампрадая признает определение мукти, данное в «Шримад-Бхагаватам»: муктир хитванйатха рупам сварупена вйавастхитих — «Джива несет в себе концепцию «я» и «моё» (ахам-маматва), возникшую вследствие грубых и тонких отождествлений, порождённых влиянием майи. Мукти означает освободиться от этих ложных отождествлений и утвердиться в любовном преданном Служении Бхагавану в своём чистом изначальном образе (сварупе)». Мукти Мадхвачарьи отличается от сайуджьи (слияния с безличным Брахманом), провозглашенной Шанкарой в качестве конечной цели. Это мукти, в основе которой лежит любовь к Бхагавану. Мадхвачарья никогда не признавал сайуджью, теорию слияния Брахмана и дживы, более того, он полностью опроверг её. Шри Мадхву называют бхеда-вади, потому что он признавал различие дживы и Брахмана как на стадии обусловленности, так и на стадии освобождения – абхедах сарва-рупешу дживабхедах садаива хи."_

Согласно этой цитате - почему Шрила Прабхупада называет желание _мукти_ таттвавади - материальным желанием?

----------


## Varshana das

> Мадхвачарья не мог принять даже и намёка на то, что _Гуру иногда может быть введён в заблуждение [непосредственно по Воле Бхагавана]_. Мадхвачарья, в отличие от Махапрабху, _не способен был вынести такого, что Гуру может чего-то не знать_, не обладать полнотой знания обо всём.
> (Из книги «Любовный поиск потерянного слуги», глава «Брахма в иллюзии»)


Хорошо. В данном случае нам чьему примеру следовать? Мадхвачарйи или Махапрабху?

----------


## Varshana das

> Вы знаете об этой преемственности из молитвы Шри Гуру-Парампаре: после Джайатиртхи был Гйанасиндху, потом Дайанидхи, потом Видйанидхи, Раджендра, Джайадхарма, Пурушоттам, Брахманйатиртха, Вйасатиртха и затем Лакшмипати. После Лакшмипати пришёл Мадхавендра Пури. И Гоудия-Вайшнавы отсчитывают непосредственно своё начало от Мадхавендры Пури [начало Гоудий]. Именно с него в Вайшнавизме началась новая ветвь – Ветвь Гоудия-Вайшнавов.
> (Из Хари-катхи Шрилы Шридхарадева Госвами 21 февраля 1983 г.)


Хотелось бы поподробнее узнать Обо всех этих личностях до Мадхавендрв Пури, а особенно о Лакшмипати Тиртхе. В какие годы он жил, какая у него была садхана, в какую мантру он инициировал Мадхавендру Пури ит.д.

----------


## Андрей ВВ

Я тоже хочу вставить свои 5 копеек.  :biggrin1: 

Существование любой философской доктрины всегда будет противопоставлено другим. В чём-то философии могут совпадать, в чём-то различаться. Если есть хоть малейшие различия, то они имееют большее значение, чем сходства. Господь Чайтанья через Рупу Госвами проповедовал манджари-бхаву. Несмотря на то, что служение в умонастроении манджари и служение Господу в том понимании, какое было у Мадхвачарьи имеют некоторые общие сходства и подпадают под категорию преданного служения, у них есть всё же и различия. Господь Чайтанья принял  саньясу - у майавади  Кешавы Бхарати, но тем не менее проповедовал ЧПС. Учитель Мадхвачарьи Ачьютапрекша был имперсоналистом, но потом стал учеником своего ученика. Т.е. можно предположить, что когда выдающаяся личность, ачарья нового течения, новой ветви, появляется в той или иной авторитетной сампрадайе, он даёт новое понимание взаимоотношений с Господом, более глубокое. Может быть в будущем Кришна придумает что-то, что стоит выше манджари-бхавы, тогда появится новая философия и новое течение в вайшнавизме

----------


## Varshana das

> Скажем так - шикша (философия) первична, дикша - вторична... Но принцип дикши всё равно сохраняется, им не пренебрегают - и в этом смысле - мы - относимся к сампрадае Мадхавы... связь всё равно сохраняется, несмотря на отличия в философии...


То есть парампара сохраняется если есть шикша, но нет дикши? - Как в случае с Гауракишором дасом Бабаджи.
 И парампара сохраняется если есть дикша, но шикши нет? Разве различие в философии - не отсутствие ли шикши?

----------


## Varshana das

> Я тоже хочу вставить свои 5 копеек. 
> 
> Существование любой философской доктрины всегда будет противопоставлено другим. В чём-то философии могут совпадать, в чём-то различаться. Если есть хоть малейшие различия, то они имееют большее значение, чем сходства.


Я скажу более, что в реальной жизни не только различия в понимании самбандхи гйан имеют большое различие, а также неправильное проставление акцентов в понимании философии может привести преданных к политическим конфликтам, как в случае взаимоотношений Нарайаны Махараджа и ИСККОН.
Возможно, необходимо, чтобы гаудийа-вайшнавы вступили в открытое и протоколируемое философское обсуждение с таттвавади. Если будет проведена совместная научная работа, включающая в себя философский, лингвистический, исторический и археологический анализы, то можно придти к какому-то решению, которое умножит духовное единство сампрадайи, а значит её духовную мощь. 



> Господь Чайтанья через Рупу Госвами проповедовал манджари-бхаву. Несмотря на то, что служение в умонастроении манджари и служение Господу в том понимании, какое было у Мадхвачарьи имеют некоторые общие сходства и подпадают под категорию преданного служения, у них есть всё же и различия.
> Господь Чайтанья принял  саньясу - у майавади  Кешавы Бхарати, но тем не менее проповедовал ЧПС. Учитель Мадхвачарьи Ачьютапрекша был имперсоналистом, но потом стал учеником своего ученика. Т.е. можно предположить, что когда выдающаяся личность, ачарья нового течения, новой ветви, появляется в той или иной авторитетной сампрадайе, он даёт новое понимание взаимоотношений с Господом, более глубокое.


Должны быть описаны критерии и условия, при которых что-то может измениться, добавлено или убавлено. Иначе создаётся прецендент и желающим внести изменения не будет конца.




> Может быть в будущем Кришна придумает что-то, что стоит выше манджари-бхавы, тогда появится новая философия и новое течение в вайшнавизме


 :crazy:  Господи, помилуй)))

----------


## Андрей ВВ

> Возможно, необходимо, чтобы гаудийа-вайшнавы вступили в открытое и протоколируемое философское обсуждение с таттвавади.


А что вы сомневаетесь в духовной мощи движения Господа Чайтаньи?  :biggrin1:  
Думаю Нараяна махарадж не заморачивался такими вещами. И Бхактисиддханта Сарасвати, и Бхактивинода Тхакур, и Рупа Госвами с Санатаной Госвами, так почему ИСККОН должен эти заморачиваться? Кто из таттвавади оффициально обратился с пожеланием обсудить эти вопросы? Кто из ИСККОН оффициально обратился к таттвавади? Никто. Это беспокоит только вас. 
Таттвавади счастливы своим положением и преданные Господа Чайтаньи тоже. Зачем их беспокоить, пытаясь создать что-то новое. Не надо смешивать разные настроения служения Господу. То что дал Господь Чайтанья, отличается от того что дал Мадхвачарья




> Должны быть описаны критерии и условия, при которых что-то может измениться, добавлено или убавлено. Иначе создаётся прецендент и желающим внести изменения не будет конца.


Прецедент создаёт Господь и когда Он его создаёт, то заранее предупреждет об этом. Так был предсказан приход всех аватар Господа и Его уполномоченных представителей, описана их миссия. Так что нет оснований для беспокойств. Когда Кришна захочет придумать что-то новое, Он это сделает и кого надо предупредит.

----------


## Varshana das

> А что вы сомневаетесь в духовной мощи движения Господа Чайтаньи?


А какое сегодня мнение основное, к которому я должен прилагать своё со-мнение? Конечно, мы спокойно можем отбросить таттваваду, как архаизм. Они нам не нужны.



> Думаю Нараяна махарадж не заморачивался такими вещами. И Бхактисиддханта Сарасвати, и Бхактивинода Тхакур, и Рупа Госвами с Санатаной Госвами, так почему ИСККОН должен эти заморачиваться? Кто из таттвавади оффициально обратился с пожеланием обсудить эти вопросы? Кто из ИСККОН оффициально обратился к таттвавади? Никто. Это беспокоит только вас.


Вы совершены правы, я заморочен (морока - тьма). Я так и говорю - я не вижу ясно, каким образом мы являемся продолжателями шикши Вйасы-Мадхвы. Поэтому я и задаю вопросы в этой ветке. 
А то, что никто официально этого не сделал, так я про то и говорю, что нужно сделать это официально. Но раз проблемы нет, так нет.



> Прецедент создаёт Господь и когда Он его создаёт, то заранее предупреждет об этом. Так был предсказан приход всех аватар Господа и Его уполномоченных представителей. так что думаю нет повода для беспокойст в этом отношении


Например, про Будду в Шримад Бхагаватам недвусмысленные предсказания. Я бы хотел услышать такие же предсказания о Золотой Аватаре.

----------


## Андрей ВВ

> А какое сегодня мнение основное, к которому я должен прилагать своё со-мнение? Конечно, мы спокойно можем отбросить таттваваду, как архаизм. Они нам не нужны.


Дело не в ненужности, а в другом настроении служения Господу. Вы же читали, что душа может привлечься настроением одного из вечных спутников Господа. Когда преданный слушает о том, как, например, Мадхумангал, служит Кришне, то у него может возникнуть желание служить Ему так же. Это рагануга-бхакти. Преданный начинает развивать бхавы, которые соответствуют настроению одного из вечных спутников. Причём тут ненужность. 




> Я так и говорю - я не вижу ясно, каким образом мы являемся продолжателями шикши Вйасы-Мадхвы. Поэтому я и задаю вопросы в этой ветке.


"Индивидуальная душа вечно и во всем отлична от Бога", – благодаря именно этому постулату философии  Мадхвачарьи Господь Чайтанья предпочел ее всем остальным школам вайшнавизма. Поэтому ИСККОН, в частности, является прямым продолжателем Мадвачарьи.




> А то, что никто официально этого не сделал, так я про то и говорю, что нужно сделать это официально.


Так сделайте, напишите, что , мол, хочу провести обсуждение по данному вопросу. Может они откажутся.



> Например, про Будду в Шримад Бхагаватам недвусмысленные предсказания. Я бы хотел услышать такие же предсказания о Золотой Аватаре.


Если вы наберёте в поисковике слова "предсказания о Золотой аватаре", то найдёте то, что ищите. 

*В Ади-пуране и в Нарада-пуране* Верховная Личность говорит:

aham eva dvija-srestho
nityam pracchanna-vigrahah
bhagavad-bhakta-rupena
lokam raksami sarvada 

Я приду как брахман-преданный и я сокрою свою истинную личность. Я освобожу все миры. 

*В Упа-пуране* Верховная Личность Бога, Господь Шри Кришна говорит Шриле Вьясадеве:

aham eva kvacid brahman
sannyasa asramam asritah
hari bhaktim grahayami
kalau papa-hatan naran 

О Брахман, Я время от времени принимаю санньясу, пытаясь привлечь падших людей Кали-юги принять путь Бхакти или преданного служения Господу Кришне. 

*
В Курма-пуране* утверждается: 

kalina dahyamanam
uddhararaya tanu-bhrtam
janma prathama sandhyayam
bhavisyati dvijalaye 

Верховная Личность появится в первой половине Кали-юги. Он появится в доме Брахмана для того, чтобы спасти воплощенные обусловленные души, горящие в бедах Кали-юги. 

*В Гаруда-пуране* Верховная Личность говорит: 

kalina dakyamananam
paritranaya tanu-bhrtam
janma prathama sandhyayam
karisyami dvijatisu 

В первой половине  века Кали я появлюсь среди брахманов, чтобы спасти падшие души, которых сжигают беды века Кали 

aham purno bhavisyami
yuga-sandhyau visesatah
mayapure navadvipe
bhavisyami sachi sutah 

Я приму рождение как сын Шачи, в Навадвипе-Майапуре. Я приду в моей полной духовной форме в начале Кали-юги. 

kaleh prathama sandhyayam
lakshmi- kanto bhavisyati
daru-brahma-samipa-sthah
sannyasi gaura-vigrahah 

В начале Кали-юги Верховная Личность Бога придет в золотоподобном облике. Сначала Он станет мужем Лакшми [Шримати Лакшми Деви – первая жена Господа Чайтаньи]. Затем Он станет санньяси неподалеку от Господа Джаганнатхи, который появится в божественном деревянном виде. 

*В Нрисимха-пуране* говорится: 

satye daitya-kuladhi-nasa-samaye
simhordhva-martyakrtis
tretayam das-kandharam
paribhavan rameti namakrtih

gopalan paripalayan vraja-pure
bharam haran dvapare
gaurangah priya-kirtanah
kali-yuge chaitanya-nama prabhuh 

"Верховная Личность Бога, которая в Сатья-югу приходила как получеловек – полулев, чтобы излечить ужасную болезнь, разорившую даитьев, и которая в Трета-югу пришла как личность по имени Рама [Господь Рамачандра], победившая десяти-голового демона Равану, и которая в Двапара-югу освободила землю от гнета и защитила гоп  [пастухов] – жителей  Враджа-пура, вновь появится в Кали-югу. Он будет золотого цвета и будет с восторгом воспевать святые имена Господа и Его имя будет Чайтанья."

*В Падма-пуране* говорится: 

yatrayogesvarah saksad
yogi-cintyo janardanah
chaitanya vapur aste vai
sandranandatmakah 

Верховная Личность, Джанардана, который является целью медитации йогов, который спасает преданных от всевозможных страданий и который управляет всеми йогическими практиками, который всегда полон божественным трансцендентным экстазом и блаженством, придет в Своей собственной божественной форме как Шри Чайтанья. 

kaleh prathama-sandhyayam
gaurangotham mahi-tale
bhagirathi-tate ramye
bhavisyami sachi-sutah 

Я появлюсь на этой земле в начале Кали-Юги в прекрасном месте на берегу Бхагиратхи. У меня будет золотой облик, и Я приму рождение как сын Шачи. 

*В Брахма-пуране* Верховная Личность Бога говорит: 

kaleh prathama sandhyayam
gaurangotham mahi-tale
bhagirathi-tate bhumni
bhavisyami sachi-sutah 

Я проявлю свою вечную золотую форму в начале Кали-юги. Я приду на землю на берегу Бхагиратхи как сын Матери Шачи 

*В Агни-пуране* говорится: 

prasantatma lamba-kanthas gaurangas ca suravrtah 

Верховная Личность Бога придет в золотом облике, полная мира, с прекрасной длинной шеей. Он будет окружен многими святыми преданными

В Матсья-пуране Верховная Личность Бога говорит:  
mundo gaurah su-dirghangas
tri-srotas-tira-sambhavah
dayaluh kirtana-grahi
bhavisyami kalau-yuge 

В век Кали Я явлюсь в месте, где встречаются три реки. Я меня будем обрита голова. У меня будет золотой цвет лица. Я буду очень сердечным и буду постоянно повторять святое имя Кришны. 

Ещё примерно в 3 раза больше можно указать источников, только неохота

----------


## Varshana das

> Дело не в ненужности, а в другом настроении служения Господу.


Не теряйте нить рассуждения. В контексте: гаудия-вайшнавизм вполне самостоятелен.




> "Индивидуальная душа вечно и во всем отлична от Бога", – благодаря именно этому постулату философии  Мадхвачарьи Господь Чайтанья предпочел ее всем остальным школам вайшнавизма. Поэтому ИСККОН, в частности, является прямым продолжателем Мадвачарьи.


Нет не является. Потому что гаудия-вайшнавизм внёс изменение в сиддханту, данную Мадхвой:
"Согласно Мадхве, джива является составляющей частью Кришны. Школа Гаудийа не принимает подобной формулировки этого положения. По мнению Гаудийа-Ваишнавов, джива является проявлением бесконечно малой частицы Пограничной Энергии Бога. Природа дживы, таким образом, родственна природе Пограничной Энергии Бога. Джива не находится в непосредственном родстве с Обладателем Энергии. Мы не видим, чтобы Мадхвачарйа принимал отличие такого рода со всей определенностью." БСТ, Шри Мадхвачарйа.
Видите, у нас уже не жёсткая бхеда.



> Так сделайте, напишите, что , мол, хочу провести обсуждение по данному вопросу. Может они откажутся.


Я лицо не официальное.



> Если вы наберёте в поисковике слова "предсказания о Золотой аватаре", то найдёте то, что ищите.


Вот хорошо бы с нумерацией. Я хочу найти все первоисточники, проверить каждый стих, проанализировать санскрит.

----------


## Varshana das

> Дело не в ненужности, а в другом настроении служения Господу.


Не теряйте нить рассуждения. В контексте: гаудия-вайшнавизм вполне самостоятелен.




> "Индивидуальная душа вечно и во всем отлична от Бога", – благодаря именно этому постулату философии  Мадхвачарьи Господь Чайтанья предпочел ее всем остальным школам вайшнавизма. Поэтому ИСККОН, в частности, является прямым продолжателем Мадвачарьи.


Нет не является. Потому что гаудия-вайшнавизм внёс изменение в сиддханту, данную Мадхвой:
"Согласно Мадхве, джива является составляющей частью Кришны. Школа Гаудийа не принимает подобной формулировки этого положения. По мнению Гаудийа-Ваишнавов, джива является проявлением бесконечно малой частицы Пограничной Энергии Бога. Природа дживы, таким образом, родственна природе Пограничной Энергии Бога. Джива не находится в непосредственном родстве с Обладателем Энергии. Мы не видим, чтобы Мадхвачарйа принимал отличие такого рода со всей определенностью." БСТ, Шри Мадхвачарйа.
Видите, у нас уже не жёсткая бхеда.



> Так сделайте, напишите, что , мол, хочу провести обсуждение по данному вопросу. Может они откажутся.


Я лицо не официальное.



> Если вы наберёте в поисковике слова "предсказания о Золотой аватаре", то найдёте то, что ищите.


Вот хорошо бы с нумерацией. Я хочу найти все первоисточники, проверить каждый стих, проанализировать санскрит.

----------


## Андрей ВВ

> Нет не является. Потому что гаудия-вайшнавизм внёс изменение в сиддханту, данную Мадхвой:
> "Согласно Мадхве, джива является составляющей частью Кришны. Школа Гаудийа не принимает подобной формулировки этого положения. По мнению Гаудийа-Ваишнавов, джива является проявлением бесконечно малой частицы Пограничной Энергии Бога. Природа дживы, таким образом, родственна природе Пограничной Энергии Бога. Джива не находится в непосредственном родстве с Обладателем Энергии. Мы не видим, чтобы Мадхвачарйа *принимал отличие* такого рода со всей определенностью." БСТ, Шри Мадхвачарйа.
> Видите, у нас уже не жёсткая бхеда.


Я не соглашусь с этим, потому что я читал объяснение этого момента и оно совпадает с утверждением Мадхвачарьи, единственное отличие в том, что этот момент более подробно разъяснён, но это не является искажением.
 Любая энергия является частью Кришны в конечном итоге и исходит из него. Если последователям Мадхвачарьи кажется что более подробное объяснение сиддханты это искажение, ну пускай остаются при своём мнении. В конце концов это вопрос принятия авторитета. Если они не принимают объяснение этого момента Господом Чайтаньей и его последователями , то ни Мадхвачарья ни Господь Чайтанья в этом не виноваты.




> Вот хорошо бы с нумерацией. Я хочу найти все первоисточники, проверить каждый стих, проанализировать санскрит.


вы считаете себя в совершенстве понимающим сиддханту, что способны взяться и сделать правильный перевод и передать правильный смысл? Парампара для того и существует, что смысл передаёт, а не просто переводит и распространяет на разных языках.

----------


## Андрей ВВ

По жёсткой _бхеде_. Жёсткой бхеды не было тогда и у Господа Брахмы, потому что он услышал только 4 шлоки от Господа. Но эти 4 шлоки были более подробно разъяснены теми, кому Господь Брахма поручил это сделать. сиддханта постоянно разъясняется. На каждый комментарий есть десятки комментариев последующих гуру, но при этом сиддханта не искажается. Вы не задумывались почему последователи, как они себя называют, Мадхвачарьи не признают авторитет Господа Чайтаньи? Может быть дело вовсе не в том, что они нашли какие-то видимые только им расхождения в сиддханте, а в том, что они просто не признают авторитет Господа? Может быть дело в них самих? Может быть это они что-то не до конца понимают, а не последователи Господа Чайтаньи? Не возникал такой вопрос? Когда Кришна приходил были и те кто не принимал Его авторитет, но это только дискредитирует этих людей, а не Кришну и его изложение философии. Тут, как говорится, вопрос в сукрити, которого у некоторых нехватает.

----------


## SergeiP

> ...все брахманы (я буду бролее конкретен)ИСККОН должны быть компетентные. Для этого необходимо ввести в образовательную систему обязательное изучение санскрита среди брахманов и изучение Вед и Веданта сутры. Да, Шримад Бхагаватам является естественным комментарием на ВС, но изучать комментарий отдельно от объекта комментариев - согласитесь, как-то не научно. Н-р, изучат комм. на Бхагавад Гиту Шрилы Прабхупады, отдельно от самих стихов Бхагавад гиты было бы предельно глупо.


В ИСККОН и так уже информации в сотни раз больше, чем её можно реализовать. Надо не информвцию накапливать сейчас а меняться. Этого нам всем на десятки лет хватит.

----------


## SergeiP

> Почему же и в ИСККОНе начали говорить о варнашраме?


Варнашрама- это один из благоприятных элементов в бхакти. Почему бы о нем и не поговорить?

----------


## SergeiP

> Согласно этой цитате - почему Шрила Прабхупада называет желание _мукти_ таттвавади - материальным желанием?


Потому что в мукти таттвавади мукти немного больше, чем следует.

----------


## SergeiP

> Хорошо. В данном случае нам чьему примеру следовать? Мадхвачарйи или Махапрабху?


Странный вопрос...

----------


## SergeiP

> Хотелось бы поподробнее узнать Обо всех этих личностях до Мадхавендрв Пури, а особенно о Лакшмипати Тиртхе. В какие годы он жил, какая у него была садхана, в какую мантру он инициировал Мадхавендру Пури ит.д.


Забейте поиск в Гугл, найдете много информации. Сходите в храм, купите книги, почитайте...

----------


## SergeiP

> То есть парампара сохраняется если есть шикша, но нет дикши?


Парампара - это шикша. Дикша тоже важна, но как показал Господь Шри Чайтанья Махапрабху она вторична.

----------


## SergeiP

> Я скажу более, что в реальной жизни не только различия в понимании самбандхи гйан имеют большое различие, а также неправильное проставление акцентов в понимании философии может привести преданных к политическим конфликтам, как в случае взаимоотношений Нарайаны Махараджа и ИСККОН.


Политические конфликты будут всегда, надо их только не раздувать.





> Возможно, необходимо, чтобы гаудийа-вайшнавы вступили в открытое и протоколируемое философское обсуждение с таттвавади...


Ну если Вы новый ачарья - то дерзайте!

----------


## Дмитрий Казиков

Можно вас попросить писать в одном сообщении ?! А то как то ..

----------


## SergeiP

> Можно вас попросить писать в одном сообщении ?! А то как то ..


Цитаты не кидаются в одно сообщение. Это надо в тему "улучшение сайта" написать.
Модеры и админы тоже так пишут...

----------


## Varshana das

> Я не соглашусь с этим, потому что я читал объяснение этого момента и оно совпадает с утверждением Мадхвачарьи, единственное отличие в том, что этот момент более подробно разъяснён, но это не является искажением.


Вы забыли выделить слова *Мы не видим* в цитате, которую я взял у Бхактисиддханты Сарасвати. 
Разъяснение не есть отличие вообще. Но введение понятия татастха-шакти кардинально меняет утверждение Мадхвы. Если Мадхваачарйа нигде не говорит о том, что нитйа-сиддха может стать нитйа-баддхой, то описание дживы, как татастха-шакти позволяет это.



> вы считаете себя в совершенстве понимающим сиддханту, что способны взяться и сделать правильный перевод и передать правильный смысл?


Для обсуждаемой темы не имеет значения, что я о себе думаю.



> Парампара для того и существует, что смысл передаёт, а не просто переводит и распространяет на разных языках.


Спасибо, я знаю, для чего существует парампара.

----------


## Андрей ВВ

> Вы забыли выделить слова *Мы не видим* в цитате, которую я взял у Бхактисиддханты Сарасвати. 
> Разъяснение не есть отличие вообще. Но введение понятия татастха-шакти кардинально меняет утверждение Мадхвы. Если Мадхваачарйа нигде не говорит о том, что нитйа-сиддха может стать нитйа-баддхой, то описание дживы, как татастха-шакти позволяет это.


Существует много реальностей. Каждая существует через отрицание других. Любая философия, которая объясняет существование той или иной реальности, всегда будет отрицать некоторые положения другой философии, иначе, если нет различий между двумя философиями или реальностями, то существует только одна. Господь Чайтанья открыл доступ в другую реальность. Он утвердил Юга-дхарму воспевание святого имени, но помимо этого он дал ещё и другое настроение служения манджари бхаву, чего не мог дать Мадхвачарья. Поскольку настроение служения имеет свою реальность, то и философия его обосновывающая так же будет отличаться от философии Мадхвы.
Во времена Мадхвачарьи существовали другие вайшнавские школы, но Господь Чайтанья выбрал Мадхвачарью по конкретной причине: Мадхвачарья утверждал, что джива всегда отлична от Кришны. Именно это его утверждение послужило поводом выбрать именно его. Именно Мадхвачарья являлся той личностью, которая разрушила царившее тогда утверждение, что джива едина с Абсолютом. Именно он акцентировал этот момент. И это был переломный момент, который послужил поводом для того, чтобы дать ещё более глубокое понимание философии вайшнавизма посредством философии одновременного единства и отличия Чайтаньи.

Господь Шива, который пришёл как Шанкарачарья, тоже внёс огромный вклад в распространение вайшнавизма. Казалось бы какое отношение имеет Шанкарачарья к вайшнавизму. Но он отверг буддизм, который отрицал существование Бога и утвердил Его существание на основе Вед, и так же восстановил авторитет Вед. Именно вклад Шанкарачарьи дал возможность дальнейшему развитию вайшнавизма, который имеет свою кульминацию в манджари=бхаве, как высшей реальности, которую может достичь джива.

----------


## Varshana das

> По жёсткой _бхеде_. Жёсткой бхеды не было тогда и у Господа Брахмы, потому что он услышал только 4 шлоки от Господа. Но эти 4 шлоки были более подробно разъяснены теми, кому Господь Брахма поручил это сделать. сиддханта постоянно разъясняется. На каждый комментарий есть десятки комментариев последующих гуру, но при этом сиддханта не искажается.


Ведическое суждение состоит из пяти частей:
1. Вищая (тезис);
2. Самшайа (Сомнение в тезисе);
3. Пурвапакша (Антитезис - возражение изначальному тезису);
4. Сиддханта (Синтез или правильное заключение, подтверждённое цитатами из шастры);
5. Сангати (согласование с другими частями и разделами шастры)
И только после _сангати_ приходит логичное и целостное понимание утверждения.
Поэтому по каждому вопросу я просматриваю все встречающиеся противоречия и стараюсь синтезировать и всегда и стараюсь, насколько это возможно, найти первоисточник любых утверждений.



> Вы не задумывались почему последователи, как они себя называют, Мадхвачарьи не признают авторитет Господа Чайтаньи? Может быть дело вовсе не в том, что они нашли какие-то видимые только им расхождения в сиддханте, а в том, что они просто не признают авторитет Господа? Может быть дело в них самих? Может быть это они что-то не до конца понимают, а не последователи Господа Чайтаньи? Не возникал такой вопрос? Когда Кришна приходил были и те кто не принимал Его авторитет, но это только дискредитирует этих людей, а не Кришну и его изложение философии. Тут, как говорится, вопрос в сукрити, которого у некоторых не хватает.


Они не скрывают. почему они не признают. Они утверждают, что цитаты, которые Вы привели выше - в этих писаниях нет. Сам я лично не проверял. Но собираюсь проверить, о чём Вам и сказал.

----------


## Varshana das

> Странный вопрос...


Что тут странного? Прочитайте цитату Иштадева даса над вопросом.



> Забейте поиск в Гугл, найдете много информации. Сходите в храм, купите книги, почитайте...


Спасибо за совет.



> В ИСККОН и так уже информации в сотни раз больше, чем её можно реализовать. Надо не информацию накапливать сейчас а меняться. Этого нам всем на десятки лет хватит.


Когда изучение шастры называют "накоплением знания", для меня это звучит, как 4-оскорбление святого имени. Например, В Гите Кришна говорит, что тот кто внимательно изучает Его беседу с Арджуной, тот разумом поклоняется Ему. А когда человек разумом поклоняется Кришне, вот тогда он и меняется.



> Варнашрама- это один из благоприятных элементов в бхакти. Почему бы о нем и не поговорить?


Варнашрама - элемент бхакти? Подтвердите шастрой.



> Ну если Вы новый ачарья - то дерзайте!


Мы все для кого-то ачарйи. И спасибо за санкцию.

----------


## Андрей ВВ

> Они не скрывают. почему они не признают. Они утверждают, что цитаты, которые Вы привели выше - в этих писаниях нет. Сам я лично не проверял. Но собираюсь проверить, о чём Вам и сказал.


Ну проверьте, когда проверите, сообщите нам, а какой смысл сейчас обсуждать. Может быть когда вы проверите сомнения и отпадут. Может быть они обманывают вас. Проверяйте

----------


## Varshana das

Для тех, кто думает, что поиски доказательств собственной вере - пустая трата времени привожу цитату Бхактивинода Тхакура из предисловия к Кришна самхите:
_"Каждый  имеет  право  обсуждать  духовные  темы.  Люди  делятся на  три категории согласно их квалификации. Те, кто не сnособен различать,  относятся  к  первой  категории,  их  называют  неофитами, их  вера  слабая или  мягкая. Она  не  имеет  альтернативы. Если  они не воспринимают священные писания как приказ и наставления Самого  Господа, их  ожидает  падение. Они  способны  понять  только  доступные  для  их  понимания  темы  науки  о  Кришне,  однако  им трудно  понять  темы,  выходящие  за  рамки  их  духовного  осознания. И  все  же  благодаря  наставлениям  и  благоприятному  общению  они постепенно  продвигаются,  но  им  необходимо  укрепиться  в  вере. Ко второму классу, мадхьяма-адхикари, относятся те,  кто не достигли  успеха  в  способности  объединять  веру  и  доказательства. А  те, кто опытны  в объединении  веры  с доказательствами,  - совершенны во всех отношениях. Это  - высший класс людей, их называют уттама-адхикари. Они могут достичь совершенства, используя материальную  природу  в своих  чистых  целях."_

----------


## Андрей ВВ

А какие вам нужны доказательства если вы сомневаетесь в приведённых цитатах? вы предлагаете мне поехать в Индию, найти оригиналы текстов, оплатить вам туда поездку, чтобы вы лично удостоверились в том, есть там такие цитаты или  нет? какой выход из ситуации ВЫ видите? Какие бы цитаты в подтверждение вам тут не привели, вы будете сомневаться в их истинности. 

Как сказал Бхактивинода Тхакур в этой цитате: "...их вера слабая или мягкая. ОНА НЕ ИМЕЕТ АЛЬТЕРНАТИВЫ. Если они не воспринимают священные писания как приказ и наставления Самого Господа, их ожидает падение. Они способны понять только доступные для их понимания темы науки о Кришне, однако им трудно понять темы, выходящие за рамки их духовного осознания."
У вас просто слабая вера в учение Господа Чайтаньи, именно по этой причине  у вас появляются сомнения. Поэтому любой более менее эрудированый человек, который искусен в логике и знает писания, может ввести вас в заблуждение. Это не вопрос касающийся конкретно цитат. Даже если вы вдруг убедитесь в том, что цитаты верные, то найдётся другой повод усомниться в учении, потому что причина сомнений в слабой вере. Эту веру надо укреплять изучая писания не последователей Мадхвачарьи, а последователй Чайтаньи и обязательно практиковать, потому что по мере практики и очищения, все сомнения рассеятся. Кришна постигается не изучением писаний, а через процесс бхакти. Чем лучше следуешь процессу, тем ярче открываются истины. Если что-то нам не понятно в писаниях, то это не значит, что они не верные, это лишь говорит о нашей неспособности в настоящее время понять некоторые положения писаний. Но если у ччеловека есть ВЕРА, шрадха, то он преодолеет сомения, а если нет, то он будет постоянно сомневаться по разным причинам. Сомнения - это лишь повод не предаваться КРишне. Всегда обусловленная джива ищет причину, оправдывающую её нежелание предаваться полностью. Но это тоже не плохо, потому что если бы все препятствия Кришна устранил, то мы бы просто оказались перед фактом, что мы не квалифицированы практиковать так как должно. А пока нет желания практиковать чистое преданное служение, то всегда будет некое МНИМОЕ препятствие, ссылаясь на которое джива будет оправдывать своё нежелание, говоря себе, что вот когда-нибудь в будущем, когда препятствие исчезнет, вот тогда я смогу с полной решимостью начать всему следовать, джива будет жить надеждой. Эта надежда будет удерживать дживу около вайшнавов, их катхи, которая позволит со временем очиститься.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Вот линия, в которой Мадхвачарй принял санйасу (из семинара БВГ):
> 
> Хамса Параматма
> Господь Брахма
> Чатухкумары
> Дурваса Муни
> Гйананидхи
> Гарудавахана
> Кайвалйа Тиртха
> ...


не только Шанкара проповедовал майаваду, если уж на то пошло встаёт вопрос, а у кого сам Шанкара получил посвящение?

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> То есть парампара сохраняется если есть шикша, но нет дикши? - Как в случае с Гауракишором дасом Бабаджи.
>  И парампара сохраняется если есть дикша, но шикши нет? Разве различие в философии - не отсутствие ли шикши?


должна быть и дикша, и шикша, но иногда они совпадают, иногда нет...

----------


## vijitatma das

> не только Шанкара проповедовал майаваду, если уж на то пошло встаёт вопрос, а у кого сам Шанкара получил посвящение?


У Говиндапады. А тот - у Гаудапады.

----------


## vijitatma das

> не только Шанкара проповедовал майаваду, если уж на то пошло встаёт вопрос, а у кого сам Шанкара получил посвящение?


Ачьюта-прекша-ачарья Тиртха, который считается духовным учителем Мадхвы, тоже проповедовал учение о безличном Брахмане как Высшей Истине (и потерпел, между прочим поражение в диспуте со своим гениальным учеником). Хотя первоначально указанная парампара была чисто теистической, со временем (не без влияния проповеди маявади) она почти выродилась: говорят, что в страхе перед маявади истину о Личности Бога духовный учитель раскрывал только самому доверенному ученику и только на смертном одре, признаваясь, что все, что он говорил ранее - ложь. Тяжелое время было...

----------


## Varshana das

> А какие вам нужны доказательства если вы сомневаетесь в приведённых цитатах? вы предлагаете мне поехать в Индию, найти оригиналы текстов, оплатить вам туда поездку, чтобы вы лично удостоверились в том, есть там такие цитаты или  нет? какой выход из ситуации ВЫ видите? Какие бы цитаты в подтверждение вам тут не привели, вы будете сомневаться в их истинности.


Я Вам ничего не предлагаю. Я сам сейчас в Индии и ищу оригинальные тексты.



> Как сказал Бхактивинода Тхакур в этой цитате: "...их вера слабая или мягкая. ОНА НЕ ИМЕЕТ АЛЬТЕРНАТИВЫ. Если они не воспринимают священные писания как приказ и наставления Самого Господа, их ожидает падение. Они способны понять только доступные для их понимания темы науки о Кришне, однако им трудно понять темы, выходящие за рамки их духовного осознания."
> У вас просто слабая вера в учение Господа Чайтаньи, именно по этой причине  у вас появляются сомнения. Поэтому любой более менее эрудированый человек, который искусен в логике и знает писания, может ввести вас в заблуждение. Это не вопрос касающийся конкретно цитат. Даже если вы вдруг убедитесь в том, что цитаты верные, то найдётся другой повод усомниться в учении, потому что причина сомнений в слабой вере. Эту веру надо укреплять изучая писания не последователей Мадхвачарьи, а последователй Чайтаньи и обязательно практиковать, потому что по мере практики и очищения, все сомнения рассеятся. Кришна постигается не изучением писаний, а через процесс бхакти. Чем лучше следуешь процессу, тем ярче открываются истины. Если что-то нам не понятно в писаниях, то это не значит, что они не верные, это лишь говорит о нашей неспособности в настоящее время понять некоторые положения писаний. Но если у ччеловека есть ВЕРА, шрадха, то он преодолеет сомения, а если нет, то он будет постоянно сомневаться по разным причинам. Сомнения - это лишь повод не предаваться КРишне. Всегда обусловленная джива ищет причину, оправдывающую её нежелание предаваться полностью. Но это тоже не плохо, потому что если бы все препятствия Кришна устранил, то мы бы просто оказались перед фактом, что мы не квалифицированы практиковать так как должно. А пока нет желания практиковать чистое преданное служение, то всегда будет некое МНИМОЕ препятствие, ссылаясь на которое джива будет оправдывать своё нежелание, говоря себе, что вот когда-нибудь в будущем, когда препятствие исчезнет, вот тогда я смогу с полной решимостью начать всему следовать, джива будет жить надеждой. Эта надежда будет удерживать дживу около вайшнавов, их катхи, которая позволит со временем очиститься.


Здесь не обсуждается моя вера и моё знание. Здесь обсуждается сходства и различия философии Мадхвачарйи и Гаудий.

----------


## Varshana das

> Ачьюта-прекша-ачарья Тиртха, который считается духовным учителем Мадхвы, тоже проповедовал учение о безличном Брахмане как Высшей Истине (и потерпел, между прочим поражение в диспуте со своим гениальным учеником). Хотя первоначально указанная парампара была чисто теистической, со временем (не без влияния проповеди маявади) она почти выродилась: говорят, что в страхе перед маявади истину о Личности Бога духовный учитель раскрывал только самому доверенному ученику и только на смертном одре, признаваясь, что все, что он говорил ранее - ложь. Тяжелое время было...


Также я слышал, что шанкариты физически уничтожали проповедников дуализма и потому те вынуждены были скрывать свои убеждения.

----------


## Varshana das

> должна быть и дикша, и шикша, но иногда они совпадают, иногда нет...


Поэтому у меня и возник вопрос: если шикша не совпадает, можно ли говорить о продолжении парампары?
При всём при этом, я не использовал бы такой категорический логический оператор, как противоречие в сравнении филлософий Мадхвачарйи и Гаудийа вайшнавизма (ГВ). О полном тождестве также никто не говорит. Здесь можно говорить только о подчинении или пересечении этих систем.

----------


## vijitatma das

> Также я слышал, что шанкариты физически уничтожали проповедников дуализма и потому те вынуждены были скрывать свои убеждения.


Я тоже об этом слышал. Поэтому и говорю о "страхе перед маявади".

----------


## Антон Медведев

> При всём при этом, я не использовал бы такой категорический логический оператор, как противоречие в сравнении филлософий Мадхвачарйи и Гаудийа вайшнавизма (ГВ). О полном тождестве также никто не говорит. Здесь можно говорить только о подчинении или пересечении этих систем.


Меня сейчас вырвет. Прямо школа и университет вспомнились, в которых нас пичкали логикой. Логические операторы, индукция, дедукция, амфиболия, логомахия...




> Здесь не обсуждается моя вера и моё знание. Здесь обсуждается сходства и различия философии Мадхвачарйи и Гаудий.


Для того, чтобы обсуждать данные различия, нужно сначала изучить философскую систему Шри Шримад Мадхва-Ачарьи. 

Под изучением понимается изучение огромного свода литературы Мадхва-Сампрадайи. 

И, кстати, в процессе изучения нужно обязательно сравнить комментарий на "Шри Веданта-Сутру" Шри Шримад Баладевы Видьябхушаны и Шри Шримад Мадхва-Ачарьи. 

Тогда можно будет составить огромный список сходств и отличий. После этого можно вести осмысленный диалог. 

Пока же Вы просто выкладываете здесь старые "баяны" из Сети, которые когда-то насоздавали тамасичные западные псевдомадхваиты, а к таковым "баянам" относится обсуждение Аватарности Шри Чайтаньи Махапрабху, споры о джива-таттве, различные оскорбительные раскопки связи с Парампарой и т.п.




> Я сам сейчас в Индии и ищу оригинальные тексты.


И как происходит данный поиск? 

Вас индийские брахманы пускают во все Храмы и библиотеки при Храмах? И дают при этом ознакомиться с текстами, которые они белым млеччхам ни за что никогда не покажут?

----------


## Андрей ВВ

> Здесь обсуждается сходства и различия философии Мадхвачарйи и Гаудий.


Нам бы хоть учение Гаудий осилить, не говоря уже про Мадхвачарий  :smilies:

----------

